# Aale 2019



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2019)

Hallo Leute. Wenn sich keiner traut, mache ich dieses Jahr Mal wieder den Anfang. Nachdem ersten Versuch Anfang März, welcher eher aufgrund der Entzugserscheinungen getätigt wurde, folgte heute der erste ernste Versuch. Die Wassertemperatur bewegt sich bei uns allmählich den 8 Grad entgegen, was für mich alljährlich den Startschuss bedeutet. Und es war heute direkt nicht schlecht. Auch wenn ich mit Eis auf der Tasche bei 0 Grad eingepackt habe, konnte ich 5 Aale fangen. Drei davon durften mich nach Hause begleiten. Köder war bei allen Aalen der gemeine Laubwurm. Tau- und DB Wurm wurden links liegen gelassen. Also, es beginnt. Wünsche uns eine erfolgreiche Schleicher Saison...


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. März 2019)

Petri !
Geht ja gut los bei dir. Ich werde es nächste Woche auch mal probieren.


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. März 2019)

Petri Heil!
Ich fang grundsätzlich erst ab April an. Im Februar/März is bei mir Feedern angesagt.
Aber in anderthalb/zwei Wochen wird ichs dann auch schon mal probieren.


----------



## zokker (24. März 2019)

Hehe, daß erste Eimerbild. Ganz fettes Petri.

Schmust du mit den Aalen (Schleim an der Jacke)?

Bei uns kann man noch nicht mit Wurm auf Aal angeln. Die ganzen Weißfische aus den Seen treiben sich noch in den Kanälen und Torfstichen rum. Da ist teilweise mehr Fisch als Wasser. Die Fischer fangen kräftig Weißfisch mit Schleppnetzen und Reusen, geht noch Süddeuschland, als Besatz.

Gruß zokker


----------



## hendry (24. März 2019)

Petri zum gelungenen Start


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2019)

PETRI WIR WERDEN ES HEUTE ABEND VERSUCHEN


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Petri! Schöne Ausbeute, ich hoffe mal bald mein Glück zu versuchen!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2019)

Petri geht ja gut los .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2019)

Fettes Petri !!!
Du hast mein Interersse wieder voll geweckt, letztes Jahr bin ich etwa erst mitte Mai eingestiegen und da lief es schon ganz gut...




zokker schrieb:


> Schmust du mit den Aalen (Schleim an der Jacke)?
> Das ist seine Tarnung darum fängt er so gut !!!
> Nicht nur den Fremdgeruch am Köder vermeiden, sondern........


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2019)

In welchen Abschnitten zauberst Du deine Aale raus, wenn ich mal fragen darf ???
Bevorzugst Du jetzt Anfangs der Saison eher die flach abfallenden Abschnitte oder die ganz normal üblichen am Kanal,
oder bzw.  in welcher Tiefe fängst Du jetzt ???
Ich hatte letztes Jahr meine meisten Aale in den Bereichen gefangen, wo im Sommer das Kraut steht und das Angeln fast unmöglich ist...


----------



## phirania (24. März 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321666
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri.
Schöne Schleicher...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Schmust du mit den Aalen (Schleim an der Jacke)?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich hab sie einfach zu lieb


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2019)

Schmust du mit den Aalen (Schleim an der Jacke)?


Ich hab sie einfach zu lieb.
Das ist ja richtige Tier liebe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> In welchen Abschnitten zauberst Du deine Aale raus, wenn ich mal fragen darf ???
> Bevorzugst Du jetzt Anfangs der Saison eher die flach abfallenden Abschnitte oder die ganz normal üblichen am Kanal,
> oder bzw.  in welcher Tiefe fängst Du jetzt ???
> Ich hatte letztes Jahr meine meisten Aale in den Bereichen gefangen, wo im Sommer das Kraut steht und das Angeln fast unmöglich ist...



Das ist eine durchaus berechtigte Frage. Ich habe in den letzten Jahrzehnten genau Buch über jeden Aal geführt und im Laufe der Jahre ein komisches Strickmuster bestimmter Kanalstrecken zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten heraus gefunden. Und es funktioniert. Jahr für Jahr. Warum und weshalb, das weiß ich leider nicht. Entgegen jeder Logik Fange ich die Aale Anfang des Jahres immer auf einem 500m langen Kanalstück welches allerdings auf der Steinseite und stellfischruten Länge mindestens 2,50 tief ist. Aber Fakt ist, Fänge auf den Steinseiten sind jetzt zu jeder Zeit auf jeder Strecke möglich. Das gilt für den MLK und den DEK. Das sind die Bereiche die ich sehr gut kenne(also regional vom Emsland bis Münster)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2019)

Danke erstmal...
Werde mich diese Saison auch etwas mehr reinfuchsen und vor allem früher anfangen als wie letztes Jahr erst mitte Mai ...
Ich werde auch in der ersten Aprilwoche mal loslegen und natürlich berichten...

Benutzt Du auch irgendwelche Dipps auch oder alles nur pur ???

Dir viel Erfolg und weiter so, sowie viele volle Eimerbilder und Berichte ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Benutzt Du auch irgendwelche Dipps auch oder alles nur pur ???
> 
> ...



Alles PUR. Habe mal eine Zeit lang gezielt verglichen und für mich die Erkenntnis gewonnen,
dass die nicht ganz billigen Tinkturen keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert haben, eher im Gegenteil.
Aber auch dies kann ja Gewässerabhängig sein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. März 2019)

Danke...
Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, nutzt ja nur selbst gesammelte Würmer wie ich es in erinnerung habe...
Haste ja mal geschrieben, dass die gekauften nicht so gut sind, hätte aber sein können...

Finde es auch cool, dass Du gezielt Vergleiche machst und deine Erkenntnisse daraus ziehst...Der Erfolg spricht ja für dich...
Schauen wir mal was die Saison noch so geht, werde auch so einiges versuchen ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. März 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> PETRI WIR WERDEN ES HEUTE ABEND VERSUCHEN


so sind gewesen 
erfolg
1 Plötze 
1 kröte
1 Aal verloren.


----------



## AnglerAllround (28. März 2019)

Moin Leute, wollte mal hören, ob von euch schon jemdand die ertsen Aale erwischt hat.
Hatten ja keinen richtigen Winter, deshalb denke ich dass es schon möglich ist Aale zu fangen.
LG

[Edit Mod - Habe das Aal-Thema in diesen Thread integriert...]


----------



## zokker (28. März 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/aale-2019.345151/

Was es alles gibt.


----------



## AnglerAllround (28. März 2019)

uh danke


----------



## AnglerAllround (28. März 2019)

Glückwunsch @Aalzheimer. Angelst du eig. bis in ie Nacht oder packst du schon vorhre zusammen?
Hab mir vorgenommen dies Jahr mal mehr zu probieren. Werde dieses Wochenende noch nicht loskommen, dafür dann in einer Woche. 
Will dieses Wochenende jemand los? MFG


----------



## AnglerAllround (28. März 2019)

Nochmal ich mit ner Frage an @Aalzheimer : Gehst du bei dem Wetter schon auf die Pirsch nach Tauwürmern also findet man die schon wenns eher kälter ist? Fängst du deine Laubwürmer auch selber oder sind das normale Dendros aus dem Angelladen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2019)

Hallo Angler Allround. Ich fische immer in die Nacht hinein, oder sogar komplett durch. Dann natürlich mit Liege und Zelt 
Zu den frühen Jahreszeiten oder im Spätherbst brauchst Du zumeist nicht so lange sitzen, da es ja schon wesentlich früher dunkel ist.
Wenn es aber beißt, und ich noch Lust habe, so bleibe ich auch mal bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt etwas länger sitzen.
Wenn ich Nachts nicht am Wasser bleibe, dann versuche ich immer die 01:00 Uhr Marke mitzunehmen. Bei angenehmen Temperaturen auch
02:00 Uhr. Hängt natürlich auch von der Aktivität der Fische ab. Ich versuche immer selbst gesuchte Würmer zu verwenden. Tauwürmer sind
bei uns aktuell noch nicht zu finden. Vermutlich ist der Boden nachts zu kalt. Also kaufe ich Sie, und setze Sie in Boden um, welchen ich dem
Gewässerrand entnehme. Oder, gerade jetzt im Frühjahr, gerne Laubwürmer, welche in frischen Waldboden gehältert werden. Gekaufte DB Würmer
gehören später im Jahr zur Grundausstattung. Benutze diese fast ausschließlich um abzuwägen, ob die Grundeln noch aktiv sind, da diese schön zäh sind.
An manchen Abenden, nehmen die Aale aber auch diese gerne. Einfach mal ein bisschen probieren. Der Aufwand ist eigentlich nicht groß, und ist im Laufe der JAhre für mich zur Routine geworden. Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit einer Palette von 3-4 Wurmsorten, Maden und Fisch ans Wasser, und teste, was die Aale bevorzugen. Und es gibt wirklich Abende, da wollen Sie nur eine Sorte Köder. Die anderen Ruten werden nicht beachtet. Dann rüstet man immer um. Also, verschiedene Köder testen, und dann das anbieten was gewollt ist, wenn denn überhaupt etwas gewollt wird. Weil jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder......


----------



## AnglerAllround (29. März 2019)

Danke für die tolle ausfühlriche Antwort! Hatte mir dieses Jahr auch vorgenommen, mal mehr mit Firschfetzen zu angeln, da ich letztes Jahr sehr viele kleine Aale gefangen habe, das versuche ich dies Jahr zu verhindern.. Leider gibt es bei uns keine Laubwürmer zu kaufen, dann müssen es die Tauis und Dendros richten 
Viel Glück an alle die diese WE losziehen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. März 2019)

Das finde ich eine sehr gute und ausführliche Antwort  !!!



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ............Weil jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder......



Warste schon wieder mal los ??? Ich widme das WE noch den Zandern und dann gehts bei mir auch so langsam mit den Aalen los...


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. März 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Warste schon wieder mal los ??? Ich widme das WE noch den Zandern und dann gehts bei mir auch so langsam mit den Aalen los...



Heute Abend wird mal geschaut ob wer Lust hat. Euch allen viel Glück


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. März 2019)

gestern


----------



## AnglerAllround (29. März 2019)

glückwunsch zu den fängen.. Welcher Köder und welche Uhrzeit wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## zokker (29. März 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> gestern



Fettes Petri, die Größe ist ja noch ausbaufähig, aber sie laufen bei euch. 
Bei uns waren auch schon welche los, ohne Erfolg. Es ist noch zu kalt.
Wenn es hier mal 2-3 Tage über 15 Grad sind und die Sonne scheint, teste ich auch mal an.

@ Aalzheimer zieh was raus ... Eimerbilder ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. März 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu den fängen.. Welcher Köder und welche Uhrzeit wenn ich fragen darf?


Danke 2 dendis so gegen 22,00 Uhr einen von guten Kilo verloren an der Oberfläche halbe Stunde später.Dann war nichts mehr.


----------



## Michael.S (29. März 2019)

den Aalen ist die Kälte egal , wenn die Zeit da ist beißen sie auch , hier ist der Anfang April und das geht bis November , ich habe auch schon beim ersten Bodenfrost im November meine besten Aalnächte gehabt , im warmen Sommer nehmen die Fänge gegenüber Frühjahr und Herbst eher ab


----------



## eiswerner (29. März 2019)

Am Anfang fängt man erst mit Wurm ab Juni mit Fischchen ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. März 2019)

Petri zu den Zwei Schleichern ...

Bin auch gerade von Zandern zurück, schreibe später noch was dazu...War auf jeden fall OK...
@Aalzheimer :
Zieh mal welche, drücke dir die Daumen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. März 2019)

Heute haben mir die feinen Herren .Schlangen einen riesen Haufen Geschiss...... Einen Zander und einen Schnürsenkel. Bissfrequenz gleich null. Aber wie ich sagte, jeder Tag ist....
Dann eben beim nächsten Mal. Petri esox02


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. März 2019)

Kann ja nicht immer klappen, schade...Jeder Versuch ist es aber trotzdem wert...
Ein fettes Petri zu den Zetti...
Deine Aalfänge sind beeindruckend und motivieren mich zum Aalangeln...
Zokkers Aale natürlich ebenfalls, aber der schwächelt etwas, grins...
Seine Zeit kommt in der zweiten Jahreshälfte ...


----------



## börnie (31. März 2019)

Petri an die Aalbändiger !
Besonders an Dich @Aalzheimer. Das ist ja mal wieder ein feiner Saisonauftakt 
Seitdem ich hier im Nordosten unterwegs bin, habe ich noch keinen März-Aal an Bord ziehen dürfen.
Und das hat sich auch gestern abend nicht geändert.
Angestachelt vom gestrigen recht schönen Frühlingswetter, bin ich spontan los. Vorher ein paar Würmer gebuddelt und ein paar ganz kleine Köfis in einem Bacheinlauf gesenkt. Den frisch restaurieren Aale-Kahn gewässert und nix wie raus. Ganz flache Bucht mit weichem Grund, da wo ich sonst immer meine ersten Aale der Saison ziehe.
Na ja...erwartungsgemäßig war es ruhig. SEHR ruhig .
Ist einfach noch zu früh und zu kalt hier in den Seen.
Aber egal...war endlich mal wieder ein schöner Abend auf dem Wasser 
Ich greife bald wieder...denn in dieser Saison ist er fällig...der Ü100...ha ha..
Anhang anzeigen 321950


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. März 2019)

War gestern auch mal für paar Stündchen, sie wollen noch nicht.


----------



## zokker (31. März 2019)

Mir ist es in den letzten 20 Jahren nur ein Mal gelungen im März Aale zu fangen. 
Dem gingen ein paar schöne Tage voraus, so das das Wasser 13 Grad hatte. 
Im Frühjahr gehe ich immer in flachen Torfstichen auf Aal, die erwärmen sich am schnellsten. Unter 13 Grad habe ich da aber noch nie einen Aal gefangen. 
Ich werde es dieses Jahr aber wieder probieren, wenn das Wasser dann endlich mal über 10 Grad hat.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2019)

Ich selber war gestern nicht los. Aber mein Kumpel hatte einen ordentlichen Abend. Neben einem schönen Zander und noch 3 guten Bissen konnte er 3 schöne Aale zwischen 70 und 80cm fangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (31. März 2019)

wollen heute noch mal los....


----------



## Micha1450 (31. März 2019)

Das mit den Wassertemperaturen würde mich mal interessieren. Wie sind die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. März 2019)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Das mit den Wassertemperaturen würde mich mal interessieren. Wie sind die Erfahrungen?



Ab 12 grad werden die Aale in der Regel aktiv. Kann aber je nach bestand und Gewässer variieren, siehe @Aalzheimer.


----------



## Michael.S (31. März 2019)

Die Erfahrung sagt doch das bei kaltem Wetter keiner Angelt weil es den Anglern zu kalt ist und nicht den Aalen , logisch das dann auch weniger gefangen wird , ich bin aber auch mehr der Warmwetterangler


----------



## börnie (31. März 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Mir ist es in den letzten 20 Jahren nur ein Mal gelungen im März Aale zu fangen.
> Dem gingen ein paar schöne Tage voraus, so das das Wasser 13 Grad hatte.
> Im Frühjahr gehe ich immer in flachen Torfstichen auf Aal, die erwärmen sich am schnellsten. Unter 13 Grad habe ich da aber noch nie einen Aal gefangen.
> Ich werde es dieses Jahr aber wieder probieren, wenn das Wasser dann endlich mal über 10 Grad hat.


Ich sehe das auch so Zokker. Dann haben wir halt noch ein bisschen Geduld. Wird schon werden...
So einen schönen alten Torfstich gibt es hier auch, keine 5 min. von hier. Sieht sogar richtig gut aus. Früher haben sie dort auch Aale gefangen. Aber heute gibts dort keine mehr. Zuviele die einfach den Hals nicht vollbekommen konnten.


----------



## börnie (31. März 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung sagt doch das bei kaltem Wetter keiner Angelt weil es den Anglern zu kalt ist und nicht den Aalen , logisch das dann auch weniger gefangen wird , ich bin aber auch mehr der Warmwetterangler


schwachsinn...


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. März 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung sagt doch das bei kaltem Wetter keiner Angelt weil es den Anglern zu kalt ist und nicht den Aalen , logisch das dann auch weniger gefangen wird , ich bin aber auch mehr der Warmwetterangler



Deine Erfahrung ?
Weil für andere würde ich nicht sprechen wollen


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2019)

Das hat mich natürlich angestiftet. Also heute tagsüber sehr familienfreundlich verhalten vnu Erlaubnis bekommen. Hat sich bis jetzt gelohnt. Die beiden Burschen sind Ü70. Dazu noch zwei kleine und ein Spindeldürren Mitufziger. Halbe Stunde mache ich noch. Morgen früh klingelt der Wecker


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2019)

Fettes Petri...
Zieh noch ein oder zwei...


----------



## zokker (1. April 2019)

Ja, geil. Fettes Petri


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das hat mich natürlich angestiftet. Also heute tagsüber sehr familienfreundlich verhalten vnu Erlaubnis bekommen. Hat sich bis jetzt gelohnt. Die beiden Burschen sind Ü70. Dazu noch zwei kleine und ein Spindeldürren Mitufziger. Halbe Stunde mache ich noch. Morgen früh klingelt der Wecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geniaal ...

Wieviel Grad war es denn bei Euch die Nacht - Luft ggf. Wasser ?

Ganz tolle fische !

Änderst Du eigentlich Deine Taktik zu anfang der Saison ( kleinere köder ? )...läuft der Taui gerade oder eher Dendro/Laubwurm?

Wollte nächstes WE mal in Norddeutschland probieren - aber ers soll tagsüber nur 10-15 Grad werden ... Nächte entsprechend kälter !

Ob da Einer beißwillig ist? Ich meine , der Aal läuft in Norddeutschland früher als woanders - kann mich auch täuschen ... ein paar Friesen hier am Start?

Grüße und Petri !


----------



## börnie (1. April 2019)

Petriiii


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. April 2019)

so gestern bis auf eine brasse nur leere haken....heute noch mal....


----------



## gründler (1. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Geniaal ...
> 
> Wieviel Grad war es denn bei Euch die Nacht - Luft ggf. Wasser ?
> 
> ...



Wir haben seit gut 6 Wochen Aale in ne Reusen,seit das Wasser 6-7 grad hat sind sie unterwegs.Auch haben sie schon Köfis um 10cm im Bauch. Du kannst also los,die laufen schon seit einigen Wochen.

lg


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. April 2019)

Danke Dir für die Motivation !

Es gibt sooo viele Abweichungen vom Expertenrat, wie mir scheint.

Man sagt , die Saison beginnt mit kleinen Ködern .

Ich habe bisher immer dicke Tauwürmer verwendet und an dem Kanal wo ich war , wurden die im Frühjahr aggessiv genommen.

Auch von kleineren Fischen um 50cm.

Eher im Hochsommer bekomme ich Fehlbisse, wobei die Aale zwar meterweise abziehen im hohen Tempo , aber fast nie hängen.

Ich spreche allerdings von Gewässern, wo sie im Schnitt nur 40-55cm. lang sind ( Nähe Bremen ).

Da gibt es jährlichen Besatz und das merkt man leider auch, wenn die Kleinen gut laufen.

Diesbezüglich ist die Größe gewässerabhängig.

Es scheint in jeder Gewässerart Große zu geben - aber auf den Durchschnitt kommt es ja an.

Bei uns im Stillgewässer liegt schon der Schnitt bei 60-80+ , was an der Tideweser extrem gute Fische sind.

Soviel zum Thema "gute Größe" , kommt wohl darauf an, WO man sitzt. 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Danke Dir für die Motivation !
> 
> Man sagt , die Saison beginnt mit kleinen Ködern .
> Ich habe bisher immer dicke Tauwürmer verwendet und an dem Kanal wo ich war , wurden die im Frühjahr aggessiv genommen.
> ...



Ich kann Deine Ausführung bestätigen. Das gilt auch für Gestern. Habe entgegen letzten Samstag ausschließlich auf große Tauwürmer gefangen (auch die Kleinen), und die Fische haben beim Biss schon ordentlich Zug für die Jahreszeit drauf gehabt. Es ist bei uns aber schon seit Jahren so, dass in dem einen Kanal der Tauwurm gesetzt ist, in dem anderen sind die Fische wesentlich wählerischer und das Beißverhalten und die Köderwahl ist stark abhängig von der Jahreszeit. Wie gesagt, man muss experimentieren und wird irgendwann ein grobes Bild haben. Aber wer flexibel ist, wird auch fangen.

Auch die Aussage zum Hochsommer passt häufig für unsere Kanäle.
Die Aussentemperatur lag gestern gefühlt bei Minus 10 . Ein wirklich fieser Nord-Ostwind. Das Auto zeigte bei der Heimfahrt aber +1 Grad an. Die Wassertemperatur liegt aktuell bei knapp über 9°C.


----------



## AnglerAllround (2. April 2019)

Moin an alle, hat jemdand in Schleswig-Holstein schon Aale erwisch? Hier gehen die Temperaturen in der Nacht noch Richtung null Grad und allgemein ist es hier ja meist etwas kälter als anderswo in Deutschland. WT ist mir im Moment auch egal, ich werde es nächstes WE einfach mal versuchen, denn wer nicht wagt, der nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. April 2019)

ENDLICH WACH .....LEIDER NUR 4 PLÖTZEN UND 1 BRASSE....


----------



## AnglerAllround (4. April 2019)

komische Frage : welches volumen hat der eimer auf deinem letzten bild @Aalzheimer?


----------



## wolf710 (4. April 2019)




----------



## wolf710 (4. April 2019)

Läuft, ende März Aal mit 75 cm und 880 g.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> komische Frage : welches volumen hat der eimer auf deinem letzten bild @Aalzheimer?


20 Liter meine ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> 20 Liter meine ich


schätze die aale auf min 65 cm von aalzheimer


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2019)

Beide waren genau 75


----------



## zokker (4. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> 20 Liter meine ich



Na ganz so viel geht da nicht rein. 10-max 12 Liter.
Ich nehme die gleichen Eimer und die 75cm kann ich bestätigen.



wolf710 schrieb:


> Läuft, ende März Aal mit 75 cm und 880 g.



Fettes Petri, schöner fetter Aal


Morgen schmeiß ich das Boot ins Wasser und Sa werde ich auch mal antesten.


----------



## harbec (4. April 2019)

... ein ganz dickes Petri zu diesem Aal. 
Hast Du auch ein paar Daten für uns und eine klitzekleine Geschichte dazu??


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Na ganz so viel geht da nicht rein. 10-max 12 Liter.
> Ich nehme die gleichen Eimer und die 75cm kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Die gleiche Eimer Form von @Aalzheimer gibts auch als 20 Liter.


----------



## börnie (5. April 2019)

Petri zum 75er Wolf.
Rund und fett ...so wie er sein muss 

...wenn ich heute abend noch ein paar vernünftige Köder auftreiben kann mach ich den Kahn klar


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. April 2019)

Ich werde am Sonntag den ersten Versuch starten...
Samstag ziehe ich das Top-Fußballspiel mit Freunden, Bierchen und Grill vor...
Ich hoffe, es wird ne richtig geile Party...

Allen ein Fettes Petri die es ans Wasser schaffen ...


----------



## AnglerAllround (5. April 2019)

Okay, habe mir für den Transport der Aale auch mal einen Eimer mit 10lit volumen geholt, dann müsste das ja reichen.
Letzes Jahr ist mir nämlich n schöner aal aus einem eimer ohne deckel ins auto "gesprungen", das war nicht so geil 
Samstag werde ich es an einem kleinen flachen Fluss versuchen, da fange ich immer die ersten aale des jahres. bin gespannt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. April 2019)

Wünsche viel Erfolg !!!
Berichte auf jeden Fall mal...


----------



## aalpietscher (6. April 2019)

Fettes Petri ich staune jedes Jahr

Bin auch grade vom ersten ansizt zurück....auf Kofi nix und mit taumade 1 Barsch und 3Guestern.

Wassertemperatur hatte ich heute nicht gemessen aber Mittwoch hatten wir 9,5Grad am grund,bei 80cm wassertiefe.......langsam wird's interessant.

Gruß....


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. April 2019)

Allen die es heute ans Wasser schaffen viel Erfolg. Ich bekomme heute Besuch von zwei Angelkumpels. Einmal den alljährlich bevorstehenden Langeland Urlaub durchquatschen. Und da wir ja zufällig auch alle Aalangler sind, werden heute Nachmittag die Zelte an den Kanalgestellt, die Stellfischruten auf die Delkims abgelegt, Grill an, Bierchen auf und fertig. Perfekter Samstag. Und @Drillsucht, viel Spaß bei der Fußball-Party. Möge die richtige Mannschaft gewinnen. Wobei, meine Truppe wird erst nächstes Jahr wieder im Konzert der "Großen" mitmischen dürfen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. April 2019)

Danke,danke....
Euch auch viel Spaß bei grillen und lasst euch das Bierchen schmecken ...
Vor allem viele schöne Schleicher und dass die heute auch in der richtigen Beißlaune unterwegs sind...
Macht den Eimer voll, grins...


----------



## zokker (6. April 2019)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Fettes Petri ich staune jedes Jahr
> 
> Bin auch grade vom ersten ansizt zurück....auf Kofi nix und mit taumade 1 Barsch und 3Guestern.
> 
> ...



Kommt noch aalpietscher, meistens schneider ich im Frühjahr auch ab. 
Ich werde es heute Abend probieren. Melde mich dann bei "Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen".

@Aalzheimer : viel Erfolg


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Kommt noch aalpietscher, meistens schneider ich im Frühjahr auch ab.
> Ich werde es heute Abend probieren. Melde mich dann bei "Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen".
> 
> @Aalzheimer : viel Erfolg




Ja geil, freu mich schon auf deine Aal Fotos dieses Jahr.

Petri


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. April 2019)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Fettes Petri ich staune jedes Jahr
> 
> Bin auch grade vom ersten ansizt zurück....auf Kofi nix und mit taumade 1 Barsch und 3Guestern.
> 
> ...



Die Oberflächen Temperatur hätte mich ja im Vergleich mal interessiert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

Nun liege ich im zelt und habe bisher einen komischen Abend hinter mir. Leider hat der Ostwind entgegen der Vorhersage nicht nachgelassen sondern aufgefrischt. Trotz angenehmer 10 Grad ziemlich ungemütlich. Die Aale wollten am Anfang gar nicht und ich sah die Fälle schon davon schwimmen. Dann gab es die ersten Bisse . Leider Schlitzten mir 3x nacheinander zum Teil gute Aale aus und ich war schon etwas muffelig. Doch dann gab es zwischen 23:45 und 23:55 3 gute Bisse und alle blieben hängen....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mal schauen ob mich noch was aus dem Schlaf bimmelt.


----------



## zokker (7. April 2019)

Fettes Petri. Läuft ja.

Hier ist Arsch kalt. Ich mach Feierabend, bringt nix.


----------



## Klaus-a. (7. April 2019)

Hallo Aalzheimer, an welches Gewässer angelst du?


----------



## Aalbubi (7. April 2019)

Allen ein fettes Petri!
Letztes Jahr war das Aalangeln bei mir ein Witz. Montag werde ich mit meinen kleinen Geschwistern zum Fopu fahren und danach schauen das ich auch noch zum Aalangeln komme. Früher gabs die ersten Aale bei mir Ende Februar/ Anfang März. 

Nehmen die Aale bei euch schon bessere Häppchen oder setzt ihr zurzeit auf halbe Tauis, Dendrobenas, Maden? 

Ps. Wie ist es bei euch mit Bienenmaden im Frühjahr?


----------



## ollidi (7. April 2019)

Ich habe mal mit halben Hähnchenherzen gute Erfolge im Mittellandkanal gehabt.
Allerdings meist erst so gegen Ende April (ist das noch Frühjahr für Aale?) und an Steinpackungen.


----------



## phirania (7. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nun liege ich im zelt und habe bisher einen komischen Abend hinter mir. Leider hat der Ostwind entgegen der Vorhersage nicht nachgelassen sondern aufgefrischt. Trotz angenehmer 10 Grad ziemlich ungemütlich. Die Aale wollten am Anfang gar nicht und ich sah die Fälle schon davon schwimmen. Dann gab es die ersten Bisse . Leider Schlitzten mir 3x nacheinander zum Teil gute Aale aus und ich war schon etwas muffelig. Doch dann gab es zwischen 23:45 und 23:55 3 gute Bisse und alle blieben hängen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Petri zu den Aalen.
Zum Glück hat sich das Blatt doch noch gewendet.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2019)

heute abend noch mal versuchen


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nun liege ich im zelt und habe bisher einen komischen Abend hinter mir. Leider hat der Ostwind entgegen der Vorhersage nicht nachgelassen sondern aufgefrischt. Trotz angenehmer 10 Grad ziemlich ungemütlich. Die Aale wollten am Anfang gar nicht und ich sah die Fälle schon davon schwimmen. Dann gab es die ersten Bisse . Leider Schlitzten mir 3x nacheinander zum Teil gute Aale aus und ich war schon etwas muffelig. Doch dann gab es zwischen 23:45 und 23:55 3 gute Bisse und alle blieben hängen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innerhalb 10 Minuten 3 Aale.

Ohne Worte


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Hallo Aalzheimer, an welches Gewässer angelst du?


 Im Mittelland- und Dortmund-Ems Kanal. Gestern war ich am DEK. Es waren immer nur kurze Beissphasen gestern. In der Nacht gab es ausser noch mehr Wind der derbe an meinem Zelt gerüttelt hat nix mehr zu verzeichnen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2019)

Gut das du Aalzheimer heißt , Petri erstmal zum frühen glück . aber wenn du an den kontroletti kommst mit dem eimer, gibt es derbe zoff. ich gönn dir deine grundeln . so ist das nicht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2019)

warum ich muss die nur tot an den haken hängen und solange darf ich hältern....


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> warum ich muss die nur tot an den haken hängen und solange darf ich hältern....


Auch das ist leider nicht mehr korrekt. Das lebende Hältern von Fischen ob  als Köder oder zur Verwertung ist verboten. Ich habe nicht mit Grundeln geangelt, hatte aber welche im Eimer, und auch die Aale lebten noch, also hat knutwuchtig Recht. Ich hoffe jedoch bei dem Kontrolleuren, wenn man denn Mal einen trifft, auf ein bisschen Verständnis für Dinge, die jahrelang kein Problem dargestellt haben. Aber natürlich, Gesetz ist Gesetz.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2019)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. April 2019)

da kocht wieder jedes Bundesland seine eigene suppe


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. April 2019)

Kurzes Feedback von mir:

2 Abende jeweils etwa 3,5h geangelt bis nach 12 und nicht den geringsten Aalbiss gehabt.

Und das an einem Gewässer in HB , an dem es besonders früh im Jahr beisst.

Unglaublich, wie das ein "paar Meter" woanders so abgeht - von solchen aalen muss ich wohl noch ein paar Wochen träumen...

Über den DEK bin ich auf dem Rückweg rübergefahren - wie gesagt an meinem Gewässer an bewährten Stellen an/über der Packung auf die

besten Tauis mit Lockstoff und ohnen nur Krabben und Güsterzuppler.

erbärmlich !


----------



## AnglerAllround (8. April 2019)

Angelbericht zum 06.04.:
Nach der Klatsche für den BVB war ich als Fan natürlich eher schlecht drauf. Direkt nach dem Spiel aufgebrochen und versucht ne Schlange zu fangen. Aus dem Angelladen hatte ich mir vorher Dendros und ne Packung Tauis besorgt, einen eher kleinen Haken bestückte ich mit Dendro um die vllt noch vorsichtigen, nicht so hungrigen Frühjahrsaale zu erwischen. Bei der 2ten Angel ging ich ins Risiko mit einem großen Tauwurm, appetitlich angeboten. Die dritte Angel warf ich mit einem, am Morgen frisch gefangenen, Heringsfetzen aus. Ich dachte mir, kann man ja mal versuchen.
Um 20:45 waren alle Angeln ausgebracht, ich saß an einer Brücke direkt an der Straße. Im Nachhinein keine gute Idee, alle 3 Minuten fuhren Autos lang und gefühlt alle 10min wurde ich von irgendwelchen Besoffenen genervt. Eine Gruppe fands dann auch witzig Sachen ins Wasser zu werfen. Nächstes mal setz ich mich einige Meter weiter nach rechts, und bleibe hoffentlich unbeobachtet.
So zurück zum angeln.. Bis 22 Uhr keinen Biss, daraufhin suchte ich mir schnell einige Tauwürmer an dem anliegenden Ufer, nachdem ich einige hatte, beköderte ich neu und hatte neue Hoffnung gesammelt. Leider bliebe es bis um 12 bei einem Grüdnling und einer von mir sehr gehassten Wollhandkrabbe. Vllt ist es einfach noch zu kalt bei uns in S-H, werde aber dranbleiben.

In diesem Sinne, viel Glück an alle


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2019)

Mach´ Dir keinen Kopp ,

ist an den meisten Gewässern noch zu früh , kann in ein paar Tagen aber schon anders aussehen !!!

R.S.


----------



## Hechtler11 (8. April 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> Fangbericht zum 06.04.:
> Nach der Klatsche für den BVB war ich als Fan natürlich eher schlecht drauf. Direkt nach dem Spiel aufgebrochen und versucht ne Schlange zu fangen. Aus dem Angelladen hatte ich mir vorher Dendros und ne Packung Tauis besorgt, einen eher kleinen Haken bestückte ich mit Dendro um die vllt noch vorsichtigen, nicht so hungrigen Frühjahrsaale zu erwischen. Bei der 2ten Angel ging ich ins Risiko mit einem großen Tauwurm, appetitlich angeboten. Die dritte Angel warf ich mit einem, am Morgen frisch gefangenen, Heringsfetzen aus. Ich dachte mir, kann man ja mal versuchen.
> Um 20:45 waren alle Angeln ausgebracht, ich saß an einer Brücke direkt an der Straße. Im Nachhinein keine gute Idee, alle 3 Minuten fuhren Autos lang und gefühlt alle 10min wurde ich von irgendwelchen Besoffenen genervt. Eine Gruppe fands dann auch witzig Sachen ins Wasser zu werfen. Nächstes mal setz ich mich einige Meter weiter nach rechts, und bleibe hoffentlich unbeobachtet.
> So zurück zum angeln.. Bis 22 Uhr keinen Biss, daraufhin suchte ich mir schnell einige Tauwürmer an dem anliegenden Ufer, nachdem ich einige hatte, beköderte ich neu und hatte neue Hoffnung gesammelt. Leider bliebe es bis um 12 bei einem Grüdnling und einer von mir sehr gehassten Wollhandkrabbe. Vllt ist es einfach noch zu kalt bei uns in S-H, werde aber dranbleiben.
> ...




Danke für deine Erfahrung. Aber mit der Überschrift "Fangbericht" hast du mich ganz schön in die Irre geführt. 

Ich werde es heute Abend auch einmal versuchen. Der Rhein hat bei uns heute 13 Grad. Ich bin guter Dinge. Welche Temperatur hatte dein Gewässer?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. April 2019)

so gestern bis 24,00 gewesen zu dritt 7 stück der schwerste min.1 kg noch nicht gewogen die anderen 840 gr. 816 gr. und 500 gramm der rest schwimmt noch ...hatten krebs und köfi im bauch gefangen auf tauwurm.heute noch mal.


----------



## AnglerAllround (8. April 2019)

Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erfahrung. Aber mit der Überschrift "Fangbericht" hast du mich ganz schön in die Irre geführt.
> 
> Ich werde es heute Abend auch einmal versuchen. Der Rhein hat bei uns heute 13 Grad. Ich bin guter Dinge. Welche Temperatur hatte dein Gewässer?



Ja da haste recht, habs geändert 
Temperatur habe ich nicht gemessen, wollte einfach mal raus. Ich messe heute mal und schreibe dann nochmal, aber vermutlich nicht groß über 10


----------



## AnglerAllround (8. April 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mach´ Dir keinen Kopp ,
> 
> ist an den meisten Gewässern noch zu früh , kann in ein paar Tagen aber schon anders aussehen !!!
> 
> R.S.



Danke danke, ich bleibe einfach dran und irgendwann fang ich schon den ersten des jahres. da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. April 2019)

Ich versuche es heute auch wieder, es ist schwül und bewölkt, das Wetter passt schon mal.


----------



## zokker (8. April 2019)

Och hört doch mit dem " heute nochmal" 
ICH BIN HIER AUF ARBEIT in der Pampa. Weit weg von den Aalen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Och hört doch mit dem " heute nochmal"
> ICH BIN HIER AUF ARBEIT in der Pampa. Weit weg von den Aalen.


und ich morgen früh wieder raus weißte wie schwer das fällt!!!!!


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> da kocht wieder jedes Bundesland seine eigene suppe



 die regelung betrifft nur verbandsgewässer
 regelung soll  verhindern, das idioten fremde gewässer mir grundeln besetzen  oder krankheiten verbreiten .und natürlich auch anzeigen durch petra vermeiden.


----------



## Zmann (8. April 2019)

Bin gerade wieder rein vom ersten Ansitz,viel war nicht aber einen vermutlich Aalbiss
kann ich verzeichnen,der flach ausgelegte Tauwurm war wohl etwas zu viel des guten der
war völlig zerfledert.
Beim nächsten mal liegen beide Ruten flach und mit kleineren ködern...PETRI


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2019)

Bin auch gerade von Aalangeln zurück... Sonntags schaffte ich es nicht, dafür aber heute...
Einen kleinen von etwa 40cm konnte ich erwischen sonst ging nichts...
Werde dran bleiben und versuchen ein guten Tag zu erwischen, beißen ja nicht jeden Tag gleich gut...
Gefangen auf Made, blieb nach dem Biss liegen ohne zu ziehen...Erst nach dem Biss als ich den Köder kontrolieren wollte
war der kleine schon dran und war ganz spitz gehakt...Vorher hat der die Pose zwei mal etwa 20cm mitgenommen und dann hat der sich abgelegt...
Hatte den Köder schleifend überm Grund angeboten und hatte zwei weitere Bisse, wollten aber nicht richtig...
Auf Taui tat sich nichts...Auf Grundrute ebenfalls nichts, egal ob Taui oder Made...
Für den ersten Ansitz schon ganz ok, jetzt weiß ich wenigsten das was geht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2019)

aus dem coma erwacht bis 23.45 Uhr 6 stück erwischt mit Ziehsohn heute nur zu zweit.2 riesen und 4 ca 350 gr.


----------



## wolf710 (9. April 2019)

Es geht wieder weiter  Aal 73 cm und 760 g nicht ganz so dick wie der März Aal


----------



## AnglerAllround (9. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Es geht wieder weiter  Aal 73 cm und 760 g nicht ganz so dick wie der März Aal



wow nicht schlecht.. traumaal
pose/grund? welcher köder?
LG


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2019)

Ich war gestern von 9-12 und es gab nicht einen zupfer. Aber nach dem Aal Ansitz ist vor dem Aal Ansitz


----------



## harbec (9. April 2019)

... schöne Fänge! Petri!!
Gebt doch bitte, bitte mal ein paar Daten bekannt.
Vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere Bild!


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... schöne Fänge! Petri!!
> Gebt doch bitte, bitte mal ein paar Daten bekannt.
> Vielleicht auch noch das eine oder andere Bild!



Nur von denen die gefangen haben, oder willst du auch Schneider Daten


----------



## wolf710 (9. April 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> wow nicht schlecht.. traumaal
> pose/grund? welcher köder?
> LG


Hallo auf der ganz klassische art mit Pose am See und Wurm,, der Aal hatte ein Köfi im Magen. Lg


----------



## phirania (9. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Es geht wieder weiter  Aal 73 cm und 760 g nicht ganz so dick wie der März Aal




Petri
Schöne Schlange


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2019)

die Aale wurden in der nacht bis 24.oo Uhr gefangen auf taui oder dendi hatten köfi im darm und kleine krebse.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2019)

Petri zu den Schlangen.
Und ich kann nicht


----------



## zokker (9. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Hallo auf der ganz klassische art mit Pose am See und Wurm,, der Aal hatte ein Köfi im Magen. Lg


 Hast du nun mit Köfi geangelt? 
Ich werde daraus nicht schlau. 
Vielleicht mal so schreiben das andere das auch verstehen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri zu den Schlangen.
> Und ich kann nicht


ich auch nicht bin platt...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. April 2019)

Petri den Fängern zu den schönen Schlangen.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Nur von denen die gefangen haben, oder willst du auch Schneider Daten


@Jonny von dir nehmen wir auch Schneider Bilder.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> @Jonny von dir nehmen wir auch Schneider Bilder.


Nein, bitte keine leere Eimerbilder ...

Allen Fängern ein Fettes Petri, weiter so Jungs !!!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Hast du nun mit Köfi geangelt?
> Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.
> Vielleicht mal so schreiben das andere das auch verstehen .





wolf710 schrieb:


> Hallo auf der ganz klassische art mit Pose am See und Wurm,, der Aal hatte ein Köfi im Magen. Lg


Er hat mit Wurm gengelt aber wie er den Fisch im Magen als Köfi identifiziert hat weiss ich auch nicht- war der Haken noch dran?


----------



## zokker (9. April 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er hat mit Wurm gengelt aber wie er den Fisch im Magen als Köfi identifiziert hat weiss ich auch nicht- war der Haken noch dran?


Aha ... Ja ... Jetzt verstehe ich es. Man kommt oft nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Er hat mit Wurm gengelt aber wie er den Fisch im Magen als Köfi identifiziert hat weiss ich auch nicht- war der Haken noch dran?



Das liegt daran das für manche Leute Fische bis 10 Zentimeter allgemein köfis sind


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. April 2019)

bei 78 cm


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2019)

Bevor ich jetzt Bilder raussuche bin ich einfach mal so frei


----------



## JasonP (10. April 2019)

Hey Trollwut,

schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen bzw. in dem Fall sogar was von dir zu sehen 
Nach der Arbeit werde ich mir das Video mal ausführlich ansehen. Petri zu den Fängen, soviel konnte ich schon erkennen^^


----------



## börnie (10. April 2019)

Ich hatte mir letztes Wochenende aalmäßig einiges vorgenommen.....und es war auch echt SUPER !
Die ersten 2 Stunden lief nix , dann beim Umsetzen mit Motorschaden mitten auf´m See stehen geblieben. Mit meinem Kinder-Notpaddel dann irgendwie ans Ufer, im stockdunklen bis zum Bauch im Wasser durchs Schilf gekämpft.......ich liebe es !
Ich muss zugeben, dass mein Saisonstart in diesem Jahr etwas anders als geplant abläuft...
Aber ist doch schön, dass es bei einigen besser abgeht. Dickes PETRI an die Fänger !


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2019)

Habe ich direkt am Erscheinungsdatum getan. So ein Abo hat auch was Gutes.
Aber es ist immer noch Interessant, wie viele Ungläubige es gibt, dass man bereits so früh im Jahr fangen kann,
wenn das Gewässer stimmt. Franz ist ja auch durchaus ein begeisterter Schlangenjäger so wie ich das
in den letzten Jahren verfolgen konnte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. April 2019)

habe noch bilder von den letzten jahren sehen alle genauso schlimm aus aber so in 14 tagen ist der spuk vorbei dann gibt's nur noch einzelfische


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2019)

Ich bin noch etwas Faul, bräuchte noch so ein Erfolgsereignis der mich richtig anfixt ...
Werde es morgen aber wieder versuchen an einer anderen Stelle...
Bin da noch nicht wirklich von überzeugt was richtige Stelle etc. etc.  angeht...
Ich arbeite mich aber langsam rein...Je öfter desto besser...
Um dahinter zu kommen, dauert eh viel länger als eine Saison...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. April 2019)

DRILLSUCHT KENNST DU AN DEINEM GEWÄSSER STELLEN :::::SCHREIB MICH MAL AN


----------



## AnglerAllround (11. April 2019)

So sehr mich die Fänge hier auch wachkitzeln, muss ich mich wohl oder überl noch etwas gedulden. 
Bei uns gehen die Temperaturen am Tag im Moment nicht über 10 Grad, in der Nacht sogar in den Minusbereich.
Nächste Woche solls besser werden, dann versuche ich es wohl übernächstes Wochenende mal. 

Letzes Jahr habe ich den ersten auch erst im Mai erwischt, wollte dies Jahr eig unbedingt einen im April fangen. 

Mal sehen ob das klappt


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. April 2019)

Ich war bis jetzt 3 mal Schneider, das hält mich aber nicht vom nächsten schneidertag ab, weil wenn sie dann wollen bin ich da


----------



## Gerd II (11. April 2019)

War jetzt auch 2x raus auf Aal und zweimal Schneider.
Als Beifang viele große Plötzen und ein 2,5 kg Döbel.
Kannte den Fisch erst gar nicht, aber bei dem " Dickkopf" konnte man es erahnen. Wusste gar nicht, das es hier oben Döbel gibt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. April 2019)

so der große ist jetzt auch gewogen 1200 gr bei 87 cm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. April 2019)

So Jungs, heute hats mal geklapt...Neue Stelle angetestet und es hat zweimal gezuppelt...
Eigentlich war ich faul zum laufen und ne Stelle beangelt wo ich direkt aus dem Kofferraum angeln konnte ,
also Kofferraum auf und 15m weiter den Ansitz aufgebaut...
Bis etwa 23.15h kein zupfer, dann konnte ich zwei in etwa 20min. erwischen...Wollte schon eigentlich abhauen
aber dann wurde es doch noch bis 01.00Uhr...

Der Anfang ist geschafft...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. April 2019)

Kann mir einer bitte erklären wie man Bilder anhängt, es ist einfach zu spät...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. April 2019)

Das sind die beiden ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. April 2019)

Habs doch geschafft, jetzt aber ab haja machen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

mit den richtigen tipps klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn....Aalen...


----------



## zokker (12. April 2019)

Fettes Petri, das sind ja ganz schöne Brocken.

Ich werde WE nicht los. Es ist mir hier einfach zu klalt. Nachts Frost und tagsüber 5 Grad.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

schlimm wenn man älter wird wa zokker


----------



## AnglerAllround (12. April 2019)

@Drillsucht69 Fettes Petri und Glückwunsch, was für schöne Räucheraale!
Bei mir sieht es leider ganz ähnlich aus wie bei @zokker. Ich glaube, ich ziehe bald um. Dann kann ich auch im April schon Aale fangen.

Spaß beiseite.. Vllt ist dieses Jahr hier im Norden die Saison ja einen Monat länger, quasi als Ausgleich für die verpassten Aprilaale 

Mal gucken, was das Jahr noch so bereithält.

LG Aus S-H


----------



## Öcherjung (12. April 2019)

Petri! Waren die Aale ausn Rhein Raum Köln? Möchte heute auch im Raum Köln n Ansitz machen, Zweifel aber noch ob die heute beißen, da et hier gerade geschneit hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

Öcherjung schrieb:


> Petri! Waren die Aale ausn Rhein Raum Köln? Möchte heute auch im Raum Köln n Ansitz machen, Zweifel aber noch ob die heute beißen, da et hier gerade geschneit hat.


komme aus dem raum berlin und gehe seit dienstag auch nicht mehr wegen temperatursturz


----------



## rolfmoeller (12. April 2019)

Auch von mir ein Petri.
Hier in Hamburg ist die Elbe noch zu kalt und die Platten wollen auch nicht.
Auf Kauli und Plötze will ich nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322454
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri.Das sind ganz schöne Brocken.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2019)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Petri.
> Hier in Hamburg ist die Elbe noch zu kalt und die Platten wollen auch nicht.
> Auf Kauli und Plötze will ich nicht.


Das ist auch  kalt bei uns.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Das ist auch  kalt bei uns.


deswegen ins warme bett


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> deswegen ins warme bett


Da komm ich gerade her.


----------



## wolf710 (12. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt Bilder raussuche bin ich einfach mal so frei


Hi Trollwut, erst nachdem ich dein Video gesehen habe, tat ich den gewagten Schritt im. MÄRZ auf Aal und es hat ja funktioniert  wie meine Bilder zeigen Danke Top Tip PS Warte auf das Video Aal am Fluss tips


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Hi Trollwut, erst nachdem ich dein Video gesehen habe, tat ich den gewagten Schritt im. MÄRZ auf Aal und es hat ja funktioniert  wie meine Bilder zeigen Danke Top Tip PS Warte auf das Video Aal am Fluss tips


und wo sind die???


----------



## wolf710 (12. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> und wo sind die???


Was wo sind die? Na mal blättern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. April 2019)

ok gefunden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. April 2019)

Hallo in die Runde und besten Dank für die Petris ...
Ja, die Burschen waren richtig gut...Am liebsten wäre ich heute wieder sofort los, geht aber nicht immer ...
Auf jeden Fall juckt es richtig in den Fingern, spätestens am Sonntag oder evtl. schon morgen bin ich wieder am Wasser ...

Mal was zu Fangmontage-Methode :_ ( finde ich auch sehr interessant wenn die Fänger, Die auch jeweils nennen würden falls es kein Geheimnis ist )_
Geangelt habe ich mit zwei Stellfischruten mit Pose und eine auf Grund...Köder immer wieder wechselnd :Made / Dentro / Taui / Hünerherz / sowie auch als Kombi...
Beide Aale auf die Grundrute mit geschlossenen Korb von 40g gefangen, Köder war ein richtig langer Madenbündel von etwa mind. 30 Maden mit 0,7m/25er Vorfach und 6er Haken...Einige Maden auch über den Haken aufs Vorfach mit aufgezogen... Den Korb hatte ich mit Hänchenleber und einigen Maden gefüllt...Damit die Jungs nicht bei geringsten Wiederstand die Lunte riechen, lasse ich die Schnur etwas schlaf durchhängen ...
Geangelt habe ich am DEK und die Bisse bekam ich etwa 2-4m vor den Steinpackungsfuß, als ich mit Gedanken schon beim einpacken war...
Die Stellfischruten waren im Bereich von Packungsfuß kurz über Grund und eine schleifend ausgelegt...Aber auf beide meine Favoriten und auf Tauis hat sich nichts getan...
Angefüttert habe ich auch, was ich immer mache...Allerdings erst etwa eine knappe halbe Stunde nach dem dunkel werden...Ich lege etwa eine 10m lange Spur rechts und links von meinen Angeln aber ganz mager verteilt und das wiederhole ich etwa 1-2 mal die Nacht...
Werde ab jetzt auch immer eine zweite Grundrute mitnehmen und je nach wie es läuft, kommen die gefragten zwei zum Einsatz...
Nach dem zweiten Aal wurde auch bei den beiden Stellfischruten der Stoper für Schwimmer höher gezogen und quasi mit drei Grundruten geangelt ...
Leider tat sich nichts mehr und ich bin dann um eins rum abgehauen weil ich früh raus musste, sonst hätte ich noch ne Stunde länger gemacht...
Auf jeden Fall war das für mich Abenteuer pur mit sehr viel Adrenalin!!!!

 Ich will mehr davon 

Wünsche allen ein Fettes Petri und viel von den Adrenalin am Wasser, grins....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein Fettes Petri und viel von den Adrenalin am Wasser, grins....



Hömma mien Jung! Wie tief war die Stelle, wo dein Köder gelegen hat? Flacher als nen Meter? Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund, wann kamen die Bisse? Konnte ich nicht richtig rauslesen, war das Mitten in der Nacht oder noch vor 00.00 Uhr?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. April 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hömma mien Jung! Wie tief war die Stelle, wo dein Köder gelegen hat? Flacher als nen Meter? Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund, wann kamen die Bisse? Konnte ich nicht richtig rauslesen, war das Mitten in der Nacht oder noch vor 00.00 Uhr?



Kurz nach 23.00h...
In der Fahrrinne, 2-4m von der Schüttung entfernt...
Tiefe etwa 3,50m..


----------



## phirania (13. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 322454
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch dickes Petri.
Schöne Schleicher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2019)

Auch von mir Dillsucht, Petri zu den beiden Saisoneröffnern. Nur wer geht kann auch fangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ................. Nur wer geht kann auch fangen.



Danke, danke...
So ist es !!! Und wer öfter geht fängt auch mehr...Warst Du auch schon wieder los ???

Wollte eigentlich heute auch los aber schiebe es ein-zwei Tage auf...
Wetter wird angenehmer und ich kann die ganze Woche los ziehen wann ich bock habe...
Zwei Tage werde ich die Woche noch versuchen, besser als vor der Glotze zu hängen ...

Allen viel Spaß die es ans Wasser schaffen ...


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Beide Aale auf die Grundrute mit geschlossenen Korb von 40g gefangen, Köder war ein richtig langer Madenbündel von etwa mind. 30 Maden mit 0,7m/25er Vorfach und 6er Haken...Einige Maden auch über den Haken aufs Vorfach mit aufgezogen...
> E]
> Mountainbike...hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen...aber deswegen bin ich ja hier neu angemeldet


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. April 2019)

Mit Mountainbike habe ich nichts zu tun ....sollte Moinz heissen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

werde es heute noch mal versuchen ist zwar kalt aber....


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. April 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Mit Mountainbike habe ich nichts zu tun ....sollte Moinz heissen



WAT ???


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. April 2019)

ist das angeln mit korb nicht hängerträchtig ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ist das angeln mit korb nicht hängerträchtig ?



Ob es hängerträchtig ist hängt nicht vom futterkorb ab sondern vom Untergrund


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> WAT ???


Moin


----------



## Jason (14. April 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Moin


Hääääää ??????????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. April 2019)

so 2 stk. haben sich verirrt bei der kälte....2 Plötzen und 3 barsche aber lütte…..


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2019)

Ich muss noch bis Mittwoch warten. Und natürlich traditionell Karfreitag


----------



## börnie (15. April 2019)

Petri @Drillsucht69...und danke für Deinen Bericht 
Ist doch immer wieder interessant vom guten alten DEK zu hören. Eins der absolut besten und interessantesten Aalgewässer überhaupt.

Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder raus. Aber hier peitscht der kalte Ostwind dermaßen über Müritz & Co.......und das nicht erst seit gestern. Vielleicht am Osterwochenende.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. April 2019)

so erwacht vom angeln...ich werde langsam alt....aber ein 55 und ein 75 durfte mit 1 Plötze und 3 minibarsche waren auch an den Würmern interessiert


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2019)

@börnie : Danke fürs Petri !!!

@esox : Petri zu den Schleichern, Du bist schön fleißig ...

Bei mir ist was zwischen gekommen, aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben... 
Wetter wird voll schön die nächsten Tage...Mir juckt es gewaltig in den Fingern ...


----------



## wolf710 (16. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @börnie : Danke fürs Petri !!!
> 
> @esox : Petri zu den Schleichern, Du bist schön fleißig ...
> 
> ...


Ja das Wetter wird wieder, aber unser Freund der Vollmond Mond ist Freitag wieder da. Hm


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter wird wieder, aber unser Freund der Mond ist Freitag wieder da. Hm



Heute ist auch Mond da, und morgen auch.
Wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist seeehr oft Mond da.


----------



## wolf710 (16. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Heute ist auch Mond da, und morgen auch.
> Wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist seeehr oft Mond da.


Mensch der Vollmond lach


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Mensch der Vollmond lach



Achso


----------



## börnie (16. April 2019)

....das mit dem Vollmond gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich. 
Andererseits, wenn ich in mein Fangbuch schaue, hab ich meine zweitgrößte Schlange der letzten Saison bei knackigem Vollmond gekeschert.
Ich schipper die Tage raus...egal ob Mond oder nicht.
Köfis hab ich mir heute schon gesenkt...


----------



## phirania (16. April 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> ....das mit dem Vollmond gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich.
> Andererseits, wenn ich in mein Fangbuch schaue, hab ich meine zweitgrößte Schlange der letzten Saison bei knackigem Vollmond gekeschert.
> Ich schipper die Tage raus...egal ob Mond oder nicht.
> Köfis hab ich mir heute schon gesenkt...



Na denn mal viel Glück und hol was rauß.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> ....das mit dem Vollmond gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich.
> Andererseits, wenn ich in mein Fangbuch schaue, hab ich meine zweitgrößte Schlange der letzten Saison bei knackigem Vollmond gekeschert.
> Ich schipper die Tage raus...egal ob Mond oder nicht.
> Köfis hab ich mir heute schon gesenkt...




Das Video, das ich mit franz gedreht hatte war ne Nacht nach Vollmond, am Abend vorher hatte ich sogar noch mehr Bisse. Glaube also nicht, dass das Licht wirklich negativ ist


----------



## Jason (16. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Glaube also nicht, dass das Licht wirklich negativ ist


Darüber streiten sich noch heute noch die Götter. Nach meiner Erfahrung geht bei Vollmond so gut wie gar nichts. Wenn es richtig finster ist  die Beißlaune der Aale sehr viel höher. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Gruß Jason


----------



## wolf710 (17. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Das Video, das ich mit franz gedreht hatte war ne Nacht nach Vollmond, am Abend vorher hatte ich sogar noch mehr Bisse. Glaube also nicht, dass das Licht wirklich negativ ist


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2019)

Ich scheise auf den Mond und gehe gleich los. Teile Trollwuts Erfahrung, habe nicht so schlechte Erfahrung gemacht bei Vollmond.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. April 2019)

An die Aale!


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. April 2019)

wenn jungbrut da ist , kann man es bei vollmond an der oberfläche versuchen . ist aber noch zu früh .  ich hab mal am kanal eine nacht auf aal angesessen.  0 bisse ! morgens früh bei sonnenaufgang , hab ich die toten köderfische ins wasser gekippt. . da hat sich so ein dicker schlängler tatsächlich ein fischchen von der oberfläche geholt. ich hab das dümmste gesicht ever gemacht


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ob es hängerträchtig ist hängt nicht vom futterkorb ab sondern vom Untergrund


jau DEK ist ja mal blei und körbchenfresser numero uno.oder haben die mittlerweile die sohle geteert ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jau DEK ist ja mal blei und körbchenfresser numero uno.oder haben die mittlerweile die sohle geteert ?



Nein, ist der reinste Blei Schlund. Deswegen Angel ich fast nur mit Stellfischruten.
Gestern war übrigens ganz erfolgreich. Mein Akku hat leider nur noch das Bild des ersten aales zugelassen. Insgesamt dürften bis 01:00 Uhr aber 4 Räucheraale mit nach Hause. Alle ungefähr ein Schlag. 62-67cm. Die anderen 3 waren besser in Futter. Aber schon OK. Bisse kamen immer in Schüben innerhalb kurzer Zeit. 3 Stück habe ich innerhalb einer Viertel Stunde gefangen


----------



## Andal (18. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jau DEK ist ja mal blei und körbchenfresser numero uno.oder haben die mittlerweile die sohle geteert ?


Mach mal mit solchen Texten den Rhein nicht eifersüchtig. Es reicht durchaus, was der alles "frißt"!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. April 2019)

Petri  zu den Aalen Aalzheimer


----------



## Lülle (18. April 2019)

Petri  Aalzheimer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. April 2019)

bald haben sie ruhe vor dir aalzi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich scheise auf den Mond und gehe gleich los. Teile Trollwuts Erfahrung, habe nicht so schlechte Erfahrung gemacht bei Vollmond.



Richtig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Und Fettes Petri zu deinen Vollmondaalen...
Ich habe letztes Jahr bei Vollmond auch gefangen...Das bei Vollmond nichts geht sind alles nur Märchen...
Hast es mal wieder bewiesen das es geht, habe auch schon diese Erfahrung gemacht...
Ich kenne es auch, dass bei Vollmund schlecht oder garnichts läuft aber nur von erzählen hören...Das passiert aber auch bei Nullmond und anderen Tagen...

Morgen bin ich auch unterwegs bei den Mond, endlich !!!




knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jau DEK ist ja mal blei und körbchenfresser numero uno.oder haben die mittlerweile die sohle geteert ?



Habe den Barsch intensiv über drei Jahre am DEK beangelt und einiges versenkt...Stellen kenne ich mittlerweile genügend wo keine Hängergefahr ist ...
Ich kenne aber auch Stellen wo jeder Wurf mit Ansage ein abriss bedeutet ...

Da es heute in den Angelläden ziemlich voll war, werden dieses WE bestimmt auch viele rauskommen...
Wünsche allen viel Spaß am Wasser und natürlich schöne Fänge ...


----------



## harbec (18. April 2019)

... dickes Petri zu den Aalen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> bald haben sie ruhe vor dir aalzi


Meinst du die Woche Langeland

Heute geht's auch ans Wasser. Alljährliches Karfreitagsangeln. Bleiben dann über Nacht. Mal schauen ob noch was geht. Entgegen der Nacht am Mittwoch ist es heute sehr klar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. April 2019)

Meinst du die Woche Langeland

genau die deswegen mach den eimer voll....ich gehe montag abend noch mal...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2019)

Gestern war ne absolute Nullrunde. Fünf Mann kein aal, nicht Mal erwähnenswerte Bisse


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. April 2019)

Ich hatte zwei Bisse aber ebenfalls abgeschneidert, war an einer neuen Stelle...
Zwanzig Meter neben mir wurde aber ein Aal gefangen...
Habe auch nur bis Mitternacht geangelt...Gestern fünf Montagen versenkt, hatte ich schon lange nicht...


----------



## Jason (20. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwei Bisse aber ebenfalls abgeschneidert, war an einer neuen Stelle...
> Zwanzig Meter neben mir wurde aber ein Aal gefangen...
> Habe auch nur bis Mitternacht geangelt...Gestern fünf Montagen versenkt, hatte ich schon lange nicht...


War es in der Nacht sehr hell durch den Mond?


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. April 2019)

Ich gehe nachher auf Schlangen Jagd. Mal schauen ob was geht.
Ich werde mir vom Mondlicht nicht das Angeln verbieten lassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> War es in der Nacht sehr hell durch den Mond?



Bei mir ging es so...Der Mond ist erst nach 22.00h aufgegangen und ich bin um 0.00h abgehauen...
War noch nicht richtig oben gestern...


Da der Tag voll stressig war, habe ich das Angeln an einer neuen Stelle praktisch aus dem Kofferraum gemacht ...
Eigentlich wollte ich erst wieder Montag los aber dann doch noch ohne großen Aufwand auf ganz chillig und ohne laufen und schleppen ans Wasser gefahren ...
Ein konnte ich erwischen, ein weiterer hat sich festgesetzt...Ich konnte den in der Rute spüren, aber es war nichts zu machen...
Auch ein längeres warten hat nichts gebracht...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

Hier die Bilder :




P.S:
Und für die, die sich Sorgen machen ob ich ein Ticket von der Wasserpolizei kriege.......
Seid beruhigt und macht euch keine Sorgen...Da ist das Parken erlaubt !!!
Für manche Angler ein Luxus, für mich halt der Notnagel nach einen stressigen Tag !!!


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. April 2019)

ich weiß wo das ist . . meine hausstrecke


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. April 2019)

Gestern war wieder eine Nullnummer.


----------



## wolf710 (21. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Gestern war wieder eine Nullnummer.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, obwohl die kumpels sehr vorsichtig gebissen haben , und ich lange gewartet hatte, kam der Anhieb wohl doch noch  zu früh.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich weiß wo das ist . . meine hausstrecke



Die fiel mir so spontan ein...Da bin ich zu meiner Barschzeit am Kanal auch mal öfter her gelaufen 
und da waren sehr oft Aalangler abends mit denen ich mich öfter unterhalten habe, deshalb bin ich auf die Stelle gekommen...
Für faule wie mich gestern schon sehr praktisch, grins...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

Wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und viel Spaß am Wasser...
Morgen gehts wieder los ...


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. April 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Die fiel mir so spontan ein...Da bin ich zu meiner Barschzeit am Kanal auch mal öfter her gelaufen
> und da waren sehr oft Aalangler abends mit denen ich mich öfter unterhalten habe, deshalb bin ich auf die Stelle gekommen...
> Für faule wie mich gestern schon sehr praktisch, grins...



stückchen weiter ist unsere vereinsstrecke. da stehen sogar bänke. 

das ganze ist bei schönem wetter völlig überlaufen.  von daher nicht jedermanns sache .
für leute mit schlapper pumpe und kaputten lungen , ist das ein segen so bequem angeln zu können.

alles was man nicht direkt braucht kann im auto bleiben.

es gibt in der näheren umgebung noch 1-2 weitere plätze


----------



## knutwuchtig (21. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> kann ja sein, das wir uns sogar schon mal unterhalten haben , letztes jahr ,war ich öffter da
> stückchen weiter ist unsere vereinsstrecke. da stehen sogar bänke.
> 
> das ganze ist bei schönem wetter völlig überlaufen.  von daher nicht jedermanns sache .
> ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

Zitat von knutwuchtig: ↑
kann ja sein, das wir uns sogar schon mal unterhalten haben ....

Kann sein, dann aber eher vor drei Jahren...Die letzten zwei Jahre war ich nur einmal da und gestern...
vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## wolf710 (22. April 2019)

So jetzt habe ich den vorsichtigen Kumpel rausgeholt , 82 cm und 1200 g Breitkopfaal .


----------



## phirania (22. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich den vorsichtigen Kumpel rausgeholt , 82 cm und 1200 g Breitkopfaal .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri fette Beute


----------



## wolf710 (22. April 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri fette Beute


Petri Dank, im Kescher habe ich gesehen das der Haken ausgespuckt war Glück gehabt, sehr sehr vorsichtig gebissen . Die Nacht vorher hatte er auch schon so vorsichtig gebissen, doch ich habe  zu zeitig angehauen,  deshalb entschloss ich mich nochmal da hin zu fahren und diesmal habe ich ihn bekommen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Petri Dank, im Kescher habe ich gesehen das der Haken ausgespuckt war Glück gehabt, sehr sehr vorsichtig gebissen . Die Nacht vorher hatte er auch schon so vorsichtig gebissen, doch ich habe  zu zeitig angehauen,  deshalb entschloss ich mich nochmal da hin zu fahren und diesmal habe ich ihn bekommen.



Wie kommst du darauf das es der gleiche ist der auch am Vortag gebissen hat ?


----------



## wolf710 (22. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das es der gleiche ist der auch am Vortag gebissen hat ?


Hi kann ja nicht alles verraten, aber ich bin mir da zu 100 Prozent sicher.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Hi kann ja nicht alles verraten, aber ich bin mir da zu 100 Prozent sicher.



Mysteriös


----------



## harbec (22. April 2019)

... trotzdem Petri zu dem grossen Aal!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

Petri zu den Aal...
Bei mir war heute ne Nullnummer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das es der gleiche ist der auch am Vortag gebissen hat ?



Dat frag ich mich auch...
Wahrscheinlich aus dem kleinen Gartenteich wo einer nur drin war etc.  ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Hi kann ja nicht alles verraten, aber ich bin mir da zu 100 Prozent sicher.


Wäre schön uns aufzuklären, warum Du zu 100% dir sicher bist...Macht echt neugierig !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2019)

so gerade zurück mit 4 sehr guten und 1x 52 er gute nacht


----------



## wolf710 (23. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Mysteriös


LOL


----------



## wolf710 (23. April 2019)

Der flieder fängt bald an zu blühen, wie ist eure Erfahrung beim aal angeln dann?


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. April 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Der flieder fängt bald an zu blühen, wie ist eure Erfahrung beim aal angeln dann?



Naja lieber Wolf, wir können doch nicht alles verraten


----------



## wolf710 (23. April 2019)

Hahaha  ich habe geschrieben eure Erfahrung ich habe meine über Jahre gemacht und weiß was wann geht .


----------



## AnglerAllround (23. April 2019)

Es hat geklappt!
Ich habe meinen April-Aal erwischt, erstes kleines Ziel 2019 erreicht.

Nachdem es bei den erstebn zwei Versuchen nicht geklappt hatte, war ich schon leicht geknickt aber redete mir ein, dass es einfach noch nicht warm genug sei. Am Sonntag dann zum Gewässer gefahren und Wassertemperatur gemessen, die letzten Tage waren sehr warm und das Wasser hatte schon 14 Grad. Nun halfen keine Ausreden mehr.

Also um 18 Uhr Sachen gepackt, um 19 Uhr waren die Angeln ausgebracht.
Geangelt habe ich in einem flachen (in der Mitte max. 70 cm) Vorfluter.

Zwei Angeln auf Grund, eine sehr ufernah auf Pose, Köder waren gekaufte Tauwürmer. Immer wieder Beißphasen, sehr spitz und vorsichtig gebissen, insg. konnte ich von 19 – 0 Uhr  8 Aale fangen, allerdings (fast) alles Schnürsenkel.

2 hatten sicher Maß, aber noch nicht die richtige dicke zum Räuchern, also durften sie auch wieder baden.
Bin froh dass ich jetzt weiß, dass sie aktiv sind. Nächstes Ziel ist dann der erste „richtige“ Aal.

LG + viel Erfolg


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2019)

Petri AnglerAllround zum Saisonauftakt. Ich war gestern Abend auch kurzer Hand los. Hatte mich aufgrund der kurzen Fahrzeit für den MLK entschieden.
Bis 0:00 Uhr gab es insgesamt 4 Aale. 2 Schnürsenkel, 1 mit ca. 50 und einen mit ca. 70. Bissfrequenz war nicht besonders hoch. Es war allerdings auch sehr stürmisch.
Der Wind geht allmählich auf die Nerven. Nächstes WE soll ja so etwas wie Wetter Umschwung kommen. Mal schauen was Sie dann machen.


----------



## Seele (23. April 2019)

Offtopic gelöscht, tragt eure Kindergartenzankerei per Unterhaltung aus aber nicht öffentlich im Forum.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. April 2019)

nachdem gestern bei blühendem Flieder es gut war werden wir es heute nochmal versuchen...man bin ich im arsch….


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2019)

Direkt unterm Flieder das erste Eimerbild


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

Fettes Petri !!!
Ein oder zwei gehen noch, zieh mal welche ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. April 2019)

Flieder Aale ohne Ende.

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. April 2019)

kollege von mir hat sich gestern richtig besackt . eigentlich wollte ich mit .  gewässer war DEK


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2019)

Arbeitsbedingt um Viertel nach zwölf eingepackt . Hätte schlechter laufen können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2019)

super aalzi...bei uns ging es erst los als wir gerade einpacken wollten 3 bisse 3 fische...man bin ich im eimer….heute Ruhepause haben wir uns verdient und dann mal sehen....


----------



## phirania (24. April 2019)

Flieder gehört in die Vase,nicht in den Eimer..
Peri an Alle Fänger.


----------



## harbec (24. April 2019)

... gaaanz dickes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2019)

Von mir auch dickes Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. April 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Flieder gehört in die Vase,nicht in den Eimer..
> Peri an Alle Fänger.



Und blüht der Flieder in voller Pracht, gibt es Aale jede Nacht


----------



## yukonjack (24. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Und blüht der Flieder in voller Pracht, gibt es Aale jede Nacht


Genau und liegt der Angler tot im Zimmer, lebt er nimmer......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2019)

Fettes Petri, schöne Aale ...


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2019)




----------



## börnie (24. April 2019)

Huhu !
Petri an die Blumenfreunde !
Aalzheimer ist bis jetzt die Fliederkönigin 2019 

Über Ostern war ich zweimal raus. Einmal abgeschneidert (nicht mal ein Zupfer) und einmal hatte ich 3 kleinere. 55-60er Schnürsenkelfraktion aus einem kleinen Zulauf.
Morgen will ich nochmal raus und mal gucken ob die großen Mädels im See schon wach sind. 
Wird aber wohl ´ne Nullnummer...weil bei uns noch kein Flieder blüht


----------



## inextremo6 (24. April 2019)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,der ungekroente Frühjahrskönig....
und allen Fängern ein fettes Petri.
Meine Saison begann dieses Jahr am 6.4 mit meinem 1.Aal.
Vorgestern das 1.mal auf dem Mecklenburger Grosssee. Der Anfang war schlecht Massen an Plötzen und Brassen, raubten mir den Nerv.
Dann  um 22Uhr ein Aal von ca.50-55 danach ein ca.70er Zander,ging alles wieder rein.
Um 2 Uhr noch ein fetter 70er Aal auf Köderfisch und die Welt war in Ordnung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2019)

petri inex….


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2019)

so mal ein par bilder wieder


----------



## Seele (24. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> meine aalfotos sind auf langeland 2019 gelandet wie bekomme ich die hierher???



Hab ich dir verschoben


----------



## inextremo6 (24. April 2019)

Danke Esox,
und Congratulation zu den Aalen.
Sind die aus einem der Havelseen? Wohne auch direkt an einem aus dem nördlichen Berliner Teil,
aber bei mir vor der Tuer gibt es im Moment nur kleine Exemplare,
Gruss Inex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2019)

inex such dir krebse das ist momentan der renner dann gibt's nur große die kleinen kriegen die nicht rein


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2019)

Danke für die Blumen.

Auch schöne Flieder Aale esox. Ich konnte mich die letzten beiden Tage von den Größen auch nicht beschweren. Neben zwei Mitfuffzigern (die sind für mich) habe ich noch einen 70,74 und 79er mitgenommen. Gerade für den MLK wirklich gute Fische.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2019)

Und heute? immer diese Pausen. Aber man(n) muss ja auch Mal zu Hause sein, sonst gibt's mecker vom Chef


----------



## Lülle (24. April 2019)

Da ich einer von denen bin der ab und zu mit Aalzheimer am wasser ist..... Ne kleine bericht von dem spacken (ist lieb gemeint ) Stellfischruten am kanal macht dem keiner was vor, alleine das ausloten ist bei ihm ne religion . Da werden ruten teilweise zig mal umgestellt. Die selbstgesuchten würmer sind auch klar besser als alles gekaufte. Über die bissausbeute brauch man nicht reden..... Letztens am dek, vier aale mit drei mann, er hatte drei und drei verloren..... Er lebt die art auf aal zu angeln


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323084


Schön Wohnst du.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323103
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denn mal ein dickes Petri.


----------



## börnie (25. April 2019)

Lülle schrieb:


> Da ich einer von denen bin der ab und zu mit Aalzheimer am wasser ist..... Ne kleine bericht von dem spacken (ist lieb gemeint ) Stellfischruten am kanal macht dem keiner was vor, alleine das ausloten ist bei ihm ne religion . Da werden ruten teilweise zig mal umgestellt. Die selbstgesuchten würmer sind auch klar besser als alles gekaufte. Über die bissausbeute brauch man nicht reden..... Letztens am dek, vier aale mit drei mann, er hatte drei und drei verloren..... Er lebt die art auf aal zu angeln



yepp !  
Mit der Stellfischpeitsche am Kanal ist unschlagbar und wenn man weiß wie, dann ganz besonders. Ist aber ansich auch ein uralter Hut den mein Oppa schon praktiziert hat. Und der ist zwanzig Jahre tot.
Man kann das ganze auch noch verfeinern in dem man einen Waggler mit ca. 3 AA Tragkraft nimmt und die Montage exakt vor der Steinpackung 2-3-4  Meter rechts / links treiben lässt. Das hat immer dann Aal gebracht, wenn mal nix laufen wollte.
Ich hab die Stellfischruten immer mit einem dreibein in die Packung gestellt. Das waren umgebaute Boloruten...war ´ne coole und sehr erfolgreiche Aalangelei


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. April 2019)

@börnie 
Was passiert mit dem Dreibein bei Schifffahrt?
Ich mache mir es am DEK da etwas einfacher. bank-Stick in die Steine, Stein hinten auf die Rute und fertig. Steht wie ne eins und kaum Material was man mit schleppen muss.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. April 2019)

jeder kanal ist etwas anders , und ich glaube es gibt auch unterschiedlich produktive  strecken.

wenn ich mit meinem kumpel  am DEK unterwegs bin, ist schon vorher klar , wer absahnt .ich darf zuschauen und beim keschern helfen
erfahrung macht halt den meister.soll heißen, über 35 jahre erfahrung als schlangenbändiger .

die stellruten können  nicht lang genug sein . bis 7m ist eine gute wahl. für mich nicht wirklich bequem zu händeln .

daher ist bei mir ab 6,00 schluss .
mein kumpel schwört auf lange stellruten, als posen benutzt er feststellposen  ca 3g  mit blei schrot exakt ausgebleit  und es wird peniebel ausgelotet, so das der köder , meist tauwurm oder madenbündel unter der rutenspitze  ganz knapp überm grund steht .
dazu kommt dann die wahl des platzes .
grundsätzlich wird an wenig frequentierten plätzen geangelt. je weniger leute , um so besser.
wir angeln im ländlichen bereich,  in mitten von wald und feld.

daher muss man sehr gut zu fuß sein oder besser gleich mit scooter  und anhänger anrollen.
ein ganz wichtiger aspekt , sind auch große steine  in der uferböschung .
eine gute aalstelle zu finden ,ist eine kleine wissenschaft für sich .
die plätze werden auch nach 2-3 sitzungen gewechselt um sie nicht tot zu angeln

die ruten kommen in stabile rutenhalter , die bissanzeiger sind auf banksticks geschraubt .
steine kommen auf gar keinen fall auf die ruten enden !
das würde die reaktionszeit verlängern und evtl zu viel krach machen.
kleine köder, spitze bisse , da muß man sofort reagieren können.
deshalb fällt auch so etwas wie liege und bivi komplett und grundsätzlich flach!


wenn alles perfekt steht , heißt es wenig  bis gar keinen krach machen, und nicht über die steine poltern .
es kann nicht schaden ,lose und breit gestreut mit madenteppich zu angeln.
die aale gehen tatsächlich auf madensuche und sammeln sie ein.
etwas später, wenn die weißfische abgelaicht haben und alles voller brut ist ,gehen dann maden noch eine weile , aber  köderfisch wird zunehmend  besser genommen

ich selbst angel mit 5g-6g laufposen und tropfenförmige laufbleie als punktbebleiung direkt über dem wirbel .. das vorfach darf etwas auf dem grund schleifen .
köder ist entweder tauwurm am 6er haken  oder  nach der schonzeit  eine am 2er haken aufgezogene grundel.. das bringt weniger aale , aber mehr zander 

insgesamt wird aber von uns beiden im verhältnis 2 zu 1 geangelt . 2 x pose , eine rute mit grundmontage . mein kumpel nimmt dazu eine 4m  heavy feeder mit glöckchen  und laufblei  ,ich benutze eine 3m-3,60 m lachsrute mit multirolle  und schlangenblei am anti tangle  boom


----------



## börnie (26. April 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @börnie
> Was passiert mit dem Dreibein bei Schifffahrt?
> Ich mache mir es am DEK da etwas einfacher. bank-Stick in die Steine, Stein hinten auf die Rute und fertig. Steht wie ne eins und kaum Material was man mit schleppen muss.


@Aalzheimer 
die stehen sehr stabil, jedenfalls sind mir die in den vielen Jahren keine 3 x umgefallen. 
Bank Sticks finde ich unpraktisch da es auch super Stellen an gegossenen Strecken gibt. Da fummelste dann blöd rum um die Dinger in die Packung zu bekommen. Außerdem wechselte ich an einem Abend öfter mal die Stellen und bin einfach 50m-100m  weiter gezogen. 2 Stunden später wieder weiter usw.. So konnte ich in einer Nacht Strecken abfischen, was ebenfalls erstaunliche Erfolge gebracht hat. Das Dreibein stellste auch bei Dunkelheit einfach an die neue Stelle in die Packung, während Du mit einem Bank Stick erstmal in den Steinen rumstochern musst und Deine Fische vergraulst.
Aber so hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben und das ist auch gut so 

Sehr interessant @knutwuchtig 
Ich bin da in vielen Dingen bei Dir.

Mal sehen ob ich heute abend endlich mal wieder raus kann. Aber Gewitter haben sie angesagt, da müsste ich´s dann vom Ufer probieren und komm an die flachen Buchten nicht ran. Mal sehen...


----------



## harbec (26. April 2019)

... war gestern Abend das erste Mal auf Aal an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer ( See, 12 ha) bei Lübeck unterwegs. Um kurz nach 18.00 Uhr
 hatte ich die ersten beiden Angeln im Wasser und bereitete die 3.te vor. Da bemerkte ich, dass sich die eine Rute wie wild gebärdete.
Ich setzte den Anhieb und merkte gleich, da ist was Größeres dran. Nach einiger Zeit des Drillens erkannte ich, dass da ein großer
Karpfen am Haken hing. Ein paar  Minuten später sah ich ich dann, dass es ein sehr großer Schuppenkarpfen war. Langsam gab dieses Viech auf
und ich konnte es nach 35 Minuten mit dem Kescher auf die Schuppen legen. Und das alles mit einer für Aal ausgerüsteten Angel, aber mit
guter Rolle und Rute und entsprechend starken Schnüren. Der Fisch brachte dann 11,5 kg auf die Waage und hatte eine Länge
von 82 cm. Ich werde dann die nächsten Tage versuchen, meinen ersten Aal zu landen. Anbei ein Bild des Großen!


----------



## Hering 58 (26. April 2019)

Denn mal Petri zum  Schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## wolf710 (27. April 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... war gestern Abend das erste Mal auf Aal an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer ( See, 12 ha) bei Lübeck unterwegs. Um kurz nach 18.00 Uhr
> hatte ich die ersten beiden Angeln im Wasser und bereitete die 3.te vor. Da bemerkte ich, dass sich die eine Rute wie wild gebärdete.
> Ich setzte den Anhieb und merkte gleich, da ist was Größeres dran. Nach einiger Zeit des Drillens erkannte ich, dass da ein großer
> Karpfen am Haken hing. Ein paar  Minuten später sah ich ich dann, dass es ein sehr großer Schuppenkarpfen war. Langsam gab dieses Viech auf
> ...


FETTES Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2019)

So, heute Abend Mal wieder DEK..
Mal schauen was kommt. Allen am Wasser viel erfolg
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 323295
Anhang anzeigen 323295


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2019)

Mit


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Petri hol was raus.
Du berichtest hier und ich im Trööt: Live vom Wasser, Statusmeldungen ...


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2019)

Denn euch beiden ein dickes Petri,und holt was raus.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> insgesamt wird aber von uns beiden im verhältnis 2 zu 1 geangelt . 2 x pose , eine rute mit grundmontage . mein kumpel nimmt dazu eine 4m heavy feeder mit glöckchen und laufblei ,ich benutze eine 3m-3,60 m lachsrute mit multirolle und schlangenblei am anti tangle boom



Hi,

kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von der montierten Multirute mit Montage und Rutenhalter einstellen, wenn du sie mal wieder zum Einsatz gebracht hast? Würde mich interessieren.
Hat deine Rolle eine Art einstellbare Freilaufknarre oder zumindest eine Bremsknarre?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2019)

Fettes Petri !!! zieht welche raus  !!!
Wäre auch gern heute am Wasser...


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2019)

Sind heute sehr Steinverliebt. Aber nach einigen Steinfischen und Fehlbissen wollte jetzt Mal einer raus


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2019)

Petri zum Aal.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Petri, an der Größe muss aber noch gearbeitet werden. Einen kleinen hab ich auch schon. Beißt gerade wieder einer.


----------



## phirania (27. April 2019)

Petri
Der Schlangenbändiger hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. April 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von der montierten Multirute mit Montage und Rutenhalter einstellen, wenn du sie mal wieder zum Einsatz gebracht hast? Würde mich interessieren.
> Hat deine Rolle eine Art einstellbare Freilaufknarre oder zumindest eine Bremsknarre?




kein ding mach ich . knarre ist nicht nötig

aber 2 banksticks  und ein anti tangele boom ist nix besonderes und auch nicht ungewöhnlich


----------



## wolf710 (28. April 2019)

So gestern hat es mit dem Flieder aal geklappt  lach, mit 65 cm kein Riese aber gut zum Räuchern .


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2019)

Bei mir ist es bei dem einen geblieben. Habe noch einen richtig guten im Drill an der Oberfläche verloren. War aber auch echt wieder Sau kalt


----------



## harbec (28. April 2019)

... Petri an alle Aalfänger!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. April 2019)

Allen Aalfängern ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2019)

@allzheimer:
Petri !!!


----------



## Öcherjung (29. April 2019)

Petri!! Habt ihr alle auf Tauwurm gefangen oder mit alternativen Ködern?


----------



## AnglerAllround (29. April 2019)

Moin zusammen,
ich war am Samstag auch wieder auf der Jagd nach dem ersten dicken Räucheraal. Wieder an dem kleinen Vorfluter unterwegs, konnte insgesamt 3 Aale fangen, alle so um und bei 45 cm. War also wieder nichts, gefühlt ist das da die Kinderstube der Aale. Habe auch versucht mit großem Haken und 2 Tauwürmern zu verhindern, dass die Kleinen beißen. Allerdings störte die das überhaupt nicht.


Gibt es nach eurer Erfahrung auch Gewässer, an dernen die Durchschnittsgröße sehr klein ist? (Kann mir irg. kaum vorstellen, dass es dort keine großen Aale gibt, da sich die Kleineren dort anscheinend auch sehr wohlfühlen).

Meint ihr, ich sollte es nächstes Mal mit Fischfetzen versuchen? Da werden dann ja nicht schon mal nicht die kleinen Spitzköpfe beißen... 

Frage mich nur, ob es noch etwas zu früh für Fetzen ist.

In diesem Sinne
LG + viel Glück


----------



## zokker (29. April 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> ... Meint ihr, ich sollte es nächstes Mal mit Fischfetzen versuchen? Da werden die Kleinen ja definitiv nicht anbeißen.. Frage mich nur, ob es noch etwas zu früh für Fetzen ist. ...



Du wirst ja bestimmt nicht nur mit einer Angel angeln. Teste es doch aus. Auf Fisch wirst du aber auch kleine Aale fangen. 10-12 cm können die Köfis oder Fischstücken schon sein. Zu früh ist es für Köfis auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## AnglerAllround (29. April 2019)

Danke für die nützlichen Infos, zokker. 
Dann versuche ich es am WE mal mit Fisch und hoffe dass ich einen ordentlichen Aal erwische.

LG


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. April 2019)

Öcherjung schrieb:


> Petri!! Habt ihr alle auf Tauwurm gefangen oder mit alternativen Ködern?



Wenn ich die Ergebnisse der Berichte mal zusammenfasse, wurden die meisten Aale neben Wurm auch auf Fisch (Zokker) oder Krabbe (Esox02) gefangen.
Einfach mal unterschiedliche Köder testen. Teilweise werden auch Kleinstköder wie z.B. Made jetzt während der einsetzenden Laichzeit funktionieren.
Bei uns am Kanal ist das nicht so, habe zweimal nacheinander mit einer Rute getestet, ohne jeglichen Biss.


----------



## Öcherjung (29. April 2019)

Versuche auch durch. Am Rhein bei Köln hat Tauwurm eigentlich die Nase vorn. Dendros gehen auch gut, aber köfis kann man völlig vergessen. Made selten Zufallsfänge. Richtig gut sind noch Wollhandkrabben, aber schwer die sich zu beschaffen.


----------



## jkc (29. April 2019)

Öcherjung schrieb:


> Richtig gut sind noch Wollhandkrabben, aber schwer die sich zu beschaffen.


Moin, interessant! Welche Teile oder wie angeködert?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## phirania (29. April 2019)

Wenn ich mal am Rhein unterwegs bin gibt es immer Wollhandkrabben als beifang...

Richtig gut sind noch Wollhandkrabben, aber schwer die sich zu beschaffen.


----------



## Öcherjung (30. April 2019)

Die man mit der Angel fängt kann man nicht gut gebrauchen, am besten sucht man die unter Steinen in knietiefen Wasser. Dort verstecken sich die, die sich häuten. Diese sind weicher und man kann die gut anködern. Die kleinen ganz, die großen vierteln und dann einfach auf'n 2er Aalhaken.


----------



## Kevka91 (30. April 2019)

Bei uns gehts heute Abend das erste Mal an den MLK dieses Jahr auf Aal, ich bin gespannt, was läuft


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2019)

Bin auch wieder am Wasser heute Abend. Ob MLK oder DEK habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt, mal schauen was kommen wird. Allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2019)

Ma guggn was heute geht, letzten 2 Wochen waren nicht schlecht.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Hol was raus Rudi. 
Mal sehen ob sich Aalzheimer noch meldet.

Ich sitze auch am Wasser. Wie immer bei Live vom Wasser ...


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2019)

Denn mal viel Glück und Petri an alle Aal Jäger.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2019)

Geht schon los


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2019)

Sieht schon mal gut aus,kein Schneider mehr.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2019)

2. im Eimer...beissz grad wieder


----------



## Jason (30. April 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 2. im Eimer...beissz grad wieder
> Anhang anzeigen 323448


Sind aber schöne. Weiter so.... mach den Eimer voll. Petri heil

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2019)

Die 30er Schleie durfte wieder zurück


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Fettes Petri. 

Senfeimer?


----------



## inextremo6 (30. April 2019)

Sitze auch  mal wieder an 2 kleine ein gerade 50er und einer 55cm .beide wieder rein. Mal sehen ob sich noch ein mitnehmbarer zum anbiss verleiten lässt


----------



## phirania (30. April 2019)

*Peti euch Allen.
Hot noch was rauß.*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri.
> 
> Senfeimer?



Jup...begleitet mich schon locker 35 Jahre

Hab Mitternacht eingepackt, außer 2 Strippen kam nüscht mehr, gingen direkt wieder rein. Muß eh früh wieder raus.
Die ersten beiden mit 62  und 66cm durften mit.
Jetzt haben die Aale erstmal wieder ne Woche Ruhe vor mir.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2019)

Bin auch zu Hause. Hat auch noch angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Petri allen die am Wasser waren  !!!

Ich war gestern auch am Wasser und konnte sechs für den Rauch mitnehmen...
Das waren richtige Adrenalinschübe ...Bin nach zwei Uhr abgehauen, obwohl nur bis Mitternacht geplant war...





So jetzt aber ab in die Haja ...


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2019)

fettes Petri Thomas - dann warst du ja zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2019)

Wow Männers. Das waren ja zum Teil richtig gute Fänge. @Drillsucht, wo warst du denn unterwegs. Eine ganz feine Strecke. So viel Action hatte ich gestern leider nicht. War entgegen meines ersten Vorhabens aber doch am DEK.  Fing alles relativ romantisch an..


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2019)

Es kam auch mit dem Dunkelwerden der erste richtig gute Biss. Schnur Abzug alles stimmte. Anschlag und ich freute mich schon auf eine Fette schlange. Allerdings ging der Fisch nach kurzem schnuppern an der Oberfläche wieder auf Tauchstation. Also eher kein Aal
 Heraus kam die wohl mit dem Laich Geschäft fertig gewordene Zandermama mit über 60cm. Leider hatte sie den Tauwurm voll weginhaliert und blutete stark aus den Kiemen. So musste ich trotz Schonzeit leider nur die Filets in den Froster releasen


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn es insgesamt sehr wenig Bisse gab. Könnte ich aber auch 2 Zielfische überlisten. Mit 64 und 73 auch ganz OK. Ach ja, und ich habe mir nach 20 Jahren einen neuen Eimer gegönnt


----------



## wolf710 (1. Mai 2019)

Riesen Schlange kurz vor der landung, an der Oberfläche verloren, man kann halt nicht alle haben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> ....*Gibt es nach eurer Erfahrung auch Gewässer, an dernen die Durchschnittsgröße sehr klein ist? (Kann mir irg. kaum vorstellen, dass es dort keine großen Aale gibt, da sich die Kleineren dort anscheinend auch sehr wohlfühlen).
> ...



Moin.

Aber sicher gibt es Gewässer mit einem hohen Bestand an kleinen Aalen !

Die Unterweser zählt bspw. dazu - hier fängt man in der Regel Aale unter 50cm.

Natürlich gibt es alle Größen , aber die kleinen Aale ( unter 50cm. ) sind deutlich stärker vertreten.

An diesem Gewässer gilt ein 50er Aal als guter Aal und ein 55er ist schon seltener , 60-70 er die begehrliche Ausnahme.

Egal welcher Köder , ich hatte schon 2 dicke Tauwürmer dran , mit schwerer Rute und bis 200g. Blei am 2er Haken - nur kleinere Aale !

Ich halte es auch für ein Gerücht, dass man mit Fisch eher die größeren Fängt.

Gerade die dicken Spitzköpfe , die deutlich besser zur Räuchern taugen, als ein schlanker *Breitkopf* ( die gerne mal auch etwas schlanker sind ) ,

gehen sehr gut auf Wurm etc.

Nur muß der Bestand auch entsprechend erstmal vorhanden sein !

Suche Dir eher ein anderes Gewässer - die Aale, die hier als "kleinere 60er" schon als "ok" gelten, sind woanders Spitzenfänge !

Gruß, R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> fettes Petri Thomas - dann warst du ja zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ...



Danke ...

War diese Saison schon zum achten mal los...
Ab und zu sollte es mit den richtigen Ort und Zeit doch klappen wenn man öfter loszieht ...
Von mir aus heute Abend nochmal ...

@Aalzheimer:

Ja, endlich hat es mich auch mal richtig erwischt ...War am DHK... Hatte zwei sehr gute Beißphasen,
zum Anfang sofort im dunkeln und nach Mitternacht von jeweils etwa eine Stunde...
Zwei kleine durften noch zurück schwimmen...
Gleich gehts nochmal los, bei viel Glück vielleicht noch mal die Gunst der Stunde nutzen ...

Wünsche allen viel Spaß die es ans Wasser schaffen...Fettes Petri allen  !!!


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den Schlangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Bin unterwegs, mal schauen was heute geht...


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin unterwegs, mal schauen was heute geht...


Viel Glück und Spaß,Thomas


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade die dicken Spitzköpfe , die deutlich besser zur Räuchern taugen, ...



und wenn die denn noch blank sind ... ein Genuss ...


Hier ist ordentlicher Westwind und die Aale sind ja nicht so in Beißlaune, also bleibe ich heute mal zu hause.

Wäre aber schön wenn ich hier ein paar Eimerbilder zu Gesicht bekommen würde.

Ich drücke allen am Wasser ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## AnglerAllround (2. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Aber sicher gibt es Gewässer mit einem hohen Bestand an kleinen Aalen !
> 
> ...




Tja okay, vielen Dank für deine Infos.

Dann müssen die sich da wohl ganz besonders wohlfühlen, vllt sehr viel Nahrung und wenige Fressfeinde. Wer weiß

Dieses Jahr wollte ich sowieso mal versch. Gewässer ausprobieren, da ich mein Hauptgewässer (den NOK) erst ab Juni angreifen werde.

Vorher sind die Stachelritter ja noch nicht freigegeben.

LG an alle


----------



## harbec (2. Mai 2019)

... ganz dickes Petri den Glücklichen!


----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (3. Mai 2019)

Super Video Kalle.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Mai 2019)

Weiche Wollhandkrabben sind in der Elbe der absolute Topköder und Würmern haushoch überlegen.
Allerdings sind sie sehr schwer zu finden.Ich selber, konnte nicht eine einzige, weiche erbeuten.
Angelcenter Martins hatte mal eine Zeit gefrorene ,als Köder im Laden. Da mit, konnte ich 2
schöne Aale und sogar,eine kleine Barbe, in der Elbe fangen.Auf die Rute mit Tauwurm gab es
nicht einen einzigen Biss .Ich habe dann noch versucht beim Fischer in Drage welche Krabben 
ab zu stauben,aber er wollte keine raus rücken,er sagte,die braucht er selber....................


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Aber sicher gibt es Gewässer mit einem hohen Bestand an kleinen Aalen !
> 
> ...




zur erklärung kannst du alte literatur heran ziehen.  die besagt , das in den mündungsbereichen sich vermehrt kleinere aal männchen aufhalten. deine restlichen schlüsse kannst du selber ziehen


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Mai 2019)

also ich hab mir eigentlich passend urlaub gegönnt.
anfang mai - neumond !
--- jetzt machen mir die eisheiligen einen strich durch die rechnung.
hätte ich eigentlich wissen müssen.
temperaturen werden in der nächsten woche nicht signifikant steigen.
wenn sie steigen ,ist der urlaub zu ende .
aber es gab auch schon zeiten , da bin ich am 10. mai schwimmen gegangen .
shit happens


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2019)

Ma guggn ob sie heut hungrig sind


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Mai 2019)

Nicht Zielfisch, aber normaler Beifang hier


----------



## harbec (5. Mai 2019)

...Petri!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nicht Zielfisch, aber normaler Beifang hier
> Anhang anzeigen 323757


 Trotzdem schöner Fisch. Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Mai 2019)

Petri *Bimmelrudi*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2019)

Schön anzuschauen ja, für mich neben Quappen eine der schönsten einheimischen Fischarten. 
Die Schleien gehen aber bedingungslos wieder in ihr Element, das sehr weiche Fleisch ist einfach nicht mein Ding.

An diesem Gewässer sind die Schleien aber irgendwie auch besonders, sie scheinen von den Aalen abzuguggn.
Die Schleien dort zeigen ein nahezu identisches Beißverhalten wie die Aale, und zwar egal wo man an dem Gewässer sitzt. Das machts nicht immer einfach bereits am Beißverhalten einzugrenzen, was dort grad zuppelt...da wird man öfter auch mal überrascht nach dem Anschlag


----------



## wolf710 (9. Mai 2019)

Es geht weiter, die Eisheiligen sind vorbei.


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

Wo lebst du denn...?
Die Heiligen besuchen uns laut Kalender zwischen 11. Mai bis zum 15. Mai.  Sie sind unter dem Namen Mamertus, Pankratius, Servatius, Bonifatius und Sophia von Rom bekannt.

Die fangen gerade an.....
Petri.


----------



## wolf710 (9. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn...?
> Die Heiligen besuchen uns laut Kalender zwischen 11. Mai bis zum 15. Mai.  Sie sind unter dem Namen Mamertus, Pankratius, Servatius, Bonifatius und Sophia von Rom bekannt.
> 
> Die fangen gerade an.....
> Petri.


Eben nicht bei uns kamen die schon eher.


----------



## wolf710 (9. Mai 2019)

Durch den Klimawandel und Wetter, hatten wir die schon früher gehabt, stand auch geschrieben im Netz, das ist mir auch bewusst das die sonst laut Kalender erst anfangen. Lg


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

Und in den meisten Bundesländern bleibt es auch weiterhin kalt in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## wolf710 (10. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Und in den meisten Bundesländern bleibt es auch weiterhin kalt in den nächsten Tagen...


Jo aber doch kein grund zu Hause zu bleiben,


----------



## wolf710 (10. Mai 2019)

Aal von gestern mit 70 cm.


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Es geht weiter, die Eisheiligen sind vorbei.


Abwarten. Es kommt auch noch die kalte Sophie. Petri zu dem 70er Aal. Sehr schön.

Gruß Jason


----------



## wolf710 (10. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Abwarten. Es kommt auch noch die kalte Sophie. Petri zu dem 70er Aal. Sehr schön.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri Dank, ja da hast du recht.


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Aal von gestern mit 70 cm.



Petri schöne Schlange


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Aal von gestern mit 70 cm.


Petri zur Schlange


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Mai 2019)

Heute Nacht 4 Aale 3um die 50cm,die wieder schwimmen und 1 64er der mit wollte oder in den Teich geht.
Köder,die kleinen auf Wurm ,der groessere auf 12er Barsch.war ziemlich windig,jedenfalls in meiner Ecke drehte von West auf Nordost und bliess somit frontal von vorn, sodass ich um 3 abgebrochen habe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Mai 2019)

Heute mal ganz flach im Gelege


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2019)

Nur wer geht kann fangen, auch bei gefühlt winterlichen Bedingungen. Petri zu den Aalen


----------



## Jason (12. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Heute mal ganz flach im Gelege
> Anhang anzeigen 324097
> Anhang anzeigen 324095


Schöne Bilder. Top


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2019)

Kommt noch besser Jason.

Hatte gestern nur einen einzigen Biss, der hatte es dann aber in sich....auf eine etwas sehr skurile Art.

Hatte ja beide Montagen sehr nah abgelegt, Wassertiefe unter nem halben Meter.
Kurz vor Mitternacht zog es dann die rechte Pose rasant weg, Schnur direkt aus dem Clip und Meter für Meter wurden schnell runtergerissen.
Ich konnte die Pose nur nochmal kurz etwa 20m rechts von  meiner Angelstelle direkt am Schilfgürtel sehen, setzte sofort nen knackigen Anschlag.

Hängt...wußte gleich das es kein Aal ist, dachte eher an die Mutter aller Karpfen so wie das Vieh abging.
Nach gefühlter Viertelstunde stand ich immernoch da, den 8m Stengel schweißgebadet inner Hand und noch immer keine Ahnung wer mein Gegner ist.
Mittlerweile kamen mir komische Gedanken...so wie sich mein Gegner wehrte, kannte ich es jedenfalls nicht von Fischen.

Und ich sollte wohl recht behalten.

Nach weiteren 10-15min hatte ich meinen Gegner nah genug ran um erstmal zu sehen, was am anderen Ende tobte.
Im Schein der Kopflampe war ich dann ziemlich geschockt....ein ausgewachsener Biber.

Der Bruder war aber nicht gehakt, sondern nur in der Schnur verfangen zwischen Paddelschwanz und linkem Hinterbein....Gott sei Dank.
Ich konnte ihn befreien und entließ ihn fluchend der Freiheit.

Der Junge hatte sich einfach meine Pose geschnappt und zog damit los, anscheinend mag er wohl Weichholz.
Bin nur froh drüber das nicht schlimmeres passierte...außer der Pose kam nichts zu schaden.
Nochmal muß ich das aber nicht erleben....Plagegeister wie Krabben/Grundeln sind ja nix Neues, aber das einem nachts auch noch das ausgelegte Tackle quasi "weggefressen" wird, ist ne andre Stufe.

Anbei nochmal 2 Bilder der Pose nach der ganzen Aktion....die Frassspuren sind mehr wie deutlich.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2019)

Sachen gibt's


----------



## harbec (13. Mai 2019)

... Petri zu den Aalen!
War gestern bis 24h, leider nur ein 80iger Hecht auf der Köderfischleine.


----------



## FCM-OLLI (13. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ....die Frassspuren sind mehr wie deutlich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324117
> Anhang anzeigen 324118



mehr Aals


----------



## Bilch (13. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kommt noch besser Jason.
> 
> Hatte gestern nur einen einzigen Biss, der hatte es dann aber in sich....auf eine etwas sehr skurile Art.
> 
> ...


Das ist aber eine Geschichte! Bei mir gibt es nur Nutrien, ich glaube aber, dass bis jetzt noch keine gefangen wurde.


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. Mai 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... Petri zu den Aalen!
> War gestern bis 24h, leider nur ein 80iger Hecht auf der Köderfischleine.


...naja, gibt schlechtere Beifänge ... Petri trotzdem


----------



## Jason (14. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kommt noch besser Jason.
> 
> Hatte gestern nur einen einzigen Biss, der hatte es dann aber in sich....auf eine etwas sehr skurile Art.
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Geschichte. Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Da wäre ich aber auch sichtlich geschockt gewesen.
Aber du hast die Angelegenheit meisterlich gelöst. Gut, dass das Tier unbeschadet davon gekommen ist.
Ich denke mal, die Pose kann man trotz alledem gut verschmerzen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## AnglerAllround (14. Mai 2019)

Angelbericht 10.05.2019

Hallo zusammen,
Freitag war ich mit nem Kumpel wieder mal an dem kleinen Vorfluter unterwegs, wo wir dieses Jahr viele, aber hauptsächlich sehr kleine Aale gefangen haben.

Mission war also klar: Den ersten großen Räucheraal fangen.

 Ab 20:30 waren wir am Wasser und der Tag begann untypisch für diesen Fluss. Kaum Bisse und bis 21:30 noch nicht mal einen kleinen  Aal.

Dann kam endlich ein vernünftiger Biss um ca 22:00 Uhr. Mein Bissanzeiger zog sehr langsam aber doch zielstrebig hoch. Die Montage mit einem großen Stück tauwurm hatte ich sehr weit vorne, quasi direkt vor die Füße abgelegt.

 Nach dem Biss ging ich ganz entspannt zur Angel und nahm den Bissanzeiger ab. Der Anschlag folgte sogleich und im selben Moment merkte ich, dass das definitiv kein kleiner Aal ist. Der Fisch am anderen Ende der Schnur zog gleich nach links in die Schnur meiner anderen Angel. Musste ja so kommen, dachte ich.
In voller Panik rief ich meinen Kumpel, der sich die andere Angeln schnappte und mit mir zusammen den Aal rauszog. Es folgte ein Aufschrei der Erleichterung. Noch nicht gemessen, da er erst noch 2 Wochen in sauberem Wasser schwimmen darf. Geschätzt 70 cm und sehr fett. Bilder folgen.

LG


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Mai 2019)

Petri !

Eine Frage - warum hälterst du den Aal , was versprichst Du Dir davon?

R.S.


----------



## AnglerAllround (14. Mai 2019)

@Rheinspezie 
Hey, ich hältst meine Aale, da ich häufig in sehr flachen, verschlammten Gewässern angel.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich meine Aale direkt geschlachtet und dann beim Aalessen festgestellt, dass einige ungenießbar waren. Sie schmecken wirklich schlammig. Bevor ich die Aale töte, um sie dann nach dem räuchern wegzuwerfen, lasse ich sie lieber 2 Wochen in sauberem Wasser laufen.
LG


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute, 

ich kann vom Niederrhein auch berichten, dass der Aal richtig gut läuft. Entscheidend besser übrigens als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit!
Die letzten Aal-Nächte waren: 5 Stück, 8 Stück, 6 Stück - allerdings immer zu zweit 
Gestern war auch mal wieder eine richtige Schlange mit 85cm dabei. Top!




Das macht einiges an Räucherwaare und Unagi - Geil! 
Muss nurnoch an meiner Messertechnik arbeiten 

Grüße und Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## harbec (15. Mai 2019)

... ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## phirania (15. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri.
So lohnt sich das.


----------



## Justsu (15. Mai 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> [...] und Unagi - Geil![...]



DAS hört sich extrem gut an! Hast Du da ein Rezept? Ich will demnächst auch mal wieder auf Aal los und wenn ich danach Unagi selbst machen könnte, wäre das der Knaller!

Und dickes Petri zu den Schlangen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Mai 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich kann vom Niederrhein auch berichten, dass der Aal richtig gut läuft. Entscheidend besser übrigens als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit!
> Die letzten Aal-Nächte waren: 5 Stück, 8 Stück, 6 Stück - allerdings immer zu zweit
> ...




Wie macht man Unagi ???? 

DAS wäre mal geil zu erfahren !!! 

Muß der Aal dafür eine Mindestgröße haben?

Bin richtig interessiert an Deinem Rezept - bilder vom ergebnis wären top .

Grüße R.S.

P.S: Wahnsinnsfang - Petri !


----------



## daci7 (15. Mai 2019)

Mit viel Rezepten kann ich hier nicht dienen - und wie man das macht kann ich ganz offensichtlich nicht wirklich sagen. Eine vernünftige Ausbildung zum Unagi-Grillmeister dauert ein Leben lang 
Das Entfernen des Rückrats geht bei Aalen aller Größen ganz gut. 
Der Rest ist im Prinzip recht schnell erklärt:

- Aal-Filets auf die Schaschlikspieße packen (s
- kurz bei nicht so großer Kitze von beiden Seiten angrillen
- danach recht ausgiebig dämpfen 
- dann in die Würzsoße tunken und fertig grillen (wieder nicht zu große Hitze)
- den letzten Punkt auch gern öfter wiederholen

Für die Schnellen kann man das Dämpfen auch sein lassen und den Aal direkt bei kleiner Hitze und mehrmaligem wenden und würzen fertig grillen.

Wenn ich das nächste mal Aal grille mache ich mal Fotos.


----------



## Justsu (16. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung und den Link, daci! Damit kann man ja schon was anfangen! Jetzt müssen nur noch die Aale mitspielen und dann gibt's bald Aal vom Grill! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Mai 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Mit viel Rezepten kann ich hier nicht dienen - und wie man das macht kann ich ganz offensichtlich nicht wirklich sagen. Eine vernünftige Ausbildung zum Unagi-Grillmeister dauert ein Leben lang
> Das Entfernen des Rückrats geht bei Aalen aller Größen ganz gut.
> Der Rest ist im Prinzip recht schnell erklärt:
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung: Das Dämpfen unbedingt weglassen. Macht den ganzen Aal kaputt.
Ich mache mein Unagi im Prinzip nach diesem Rezept hier: http://katjakocht.com/2016/08/17/gegrillter-aal-unadon-鰻丼/
Allerdings nehme ich statt Sake meist Sherry. Schmeckt mir besser. Und ich lege den Aal über Nacht ein.

Schlechte Erfahrung habe ich mit Holzspießen gemacht. Durch den Alkohol, der ins Holz zieht, stehen die beim Grillen schnell in Flammen. Ich bin auf Metallspieße umgestiegen.

Ich löse beim Unagi übrigens nicht nur das Rückgrat raus, sondern ziehe dem Aal (wie beim Brataal) auch "den Mantel aus", sprich die Haut ab. Geht ganz einfach: Kopf abschneiden, unter der Haut am Kopfende mit einem Filetiermesser einschneiden und dann mit einem Küchentuch die Haut greifen und runterziehen.

Übrigens: "Falschen Unagi" kann man auch wunderbar mit Zwergwels-Filets machen, nur lässt man dann halt die Haut dran. Schmeckt top! Ich hab Gewässer in Reichweite, wo ich in 3 Stunden 60+ in akzeptabler Größe fange. Macht etwas Arbeit, aber fast besser als Aal.


----------



## daci7 (16. Mai 2019)

Klingt auch geil - danke fürs teilen!
Ich bin  noch in der Findungsphase des perfekten Rezepts, da kann ih jeden Vorschlag gebrauchen


----------



## AnglerAllround (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade zurück vom Wasser mit einer sehr schönen Schlange im Gepäck. Gebissen auf einen ganzen Tauwurm ( die Hälfte in Fetzen auf den Haken gezogen, die andere Hälfte ganz ausgezogen).
Gefangen im Fluss, Wetter war nicht wirklich angenehm. Extrem windig und kalt.
Gebissen hat er volle Granate in der Mitte. Komischerweise ging am Rand heute nicht viel. Anbei das Eimerbild.

LG


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2019)

Petri zur schönen "OBI" Schlange. Den Eimer habe ich auch, nehme ich aber nur zum ausnehmen,
weil mir die Bisterchen da sonst immer gerne aufgrund der Größe des Eimers raushüpfen.
Und man geht ja immer mit großer Erwartung ans Wasser


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gerade zurück vom Wasser mit einer sehr schönen Schlange im Gepäck. Gebissen auf einen ganzen Tauwurm ( die Hälfte in Fetzen auf den Haken gezogen, die andere Hälfte ganz ausgezogen).
> Gefangen im Fluss, Wetter war nicht wirklich angenehm. Extrem windig und kalt.
> ...



Petri.
Schöner Aal.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Mai 2019)

AnglerAllround schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gerade zurück vom Wasser mit einer sehr schönen Schlange im Gepäck. Gebissen auf einen ganzen Tauwurm ( die Hälfte in Fetzen auf den Haken gezogen, die andere Hälfte ganz ausgezogen).
> Gefangen im Fluss, Wetter war nicht wirklich angenehm. Extrem windig und kalt.
> ...


Dickes Petri.Schöner OBI Eimer.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri zur schönen "OBI" Schlange. Den Eimer habe ich auch, nehme ich aber nur zum ausnehmen,
> weil mir die Bisterchen da sonst immer gerne aufgrund der Größe des Eimers raushüpfen.
> Und man geht ja immer mit großer Erwartung ans Wasser



]  Must du Deckel draufmachen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Mai 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ]  Must du Deckel draufmachen..




Danke für den Tipp, habe ich so noch gar nicht betrachtet
Aber wie kommen die dann in den Eimer


----------



## yukonjack (17. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, habe ich so noch gar nicht betrachtet
> Aber wie kommen die dann in den Eimer


Das nächste Problem


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Mai 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> DAS hört sich extrem gut an! Hast Du da ein Rezept? Ich will demnächst auch mal wieder auf Aal los und wenn ich danach Unagi selbst machen könnte, wäre das der Knaller!
> 
> Und dickes Petri zu den Schlangen!
> 
> ...









http://katjakocht.com/2016/08/17/gegrillter-aal-unadon-鰻丼/

https://www.gutekueche.at/unagi-kabayaki-gegrillter-aal-japanischer-art-rezept-27076

https://www.sushiya.de/unagi-aal-auf-japanisch/


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. Mai 2019)

wenns mal ein wenig mehr sein darf


----------



## Justsu (17. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank! Sehr interessant!

Morgen Abend soll's losgehen, Grillware beschaffen!  Ich werde berichten!


----------



## phirania (17. Mai 2019)

Justsu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Sehr interessant!
> 
> Morgen Abend soll's losgehen, Grillware beschaffen!  Ich werde berichten!



Na denn mal viel Glück...


----------



## wolf710 (18. Mai 2019)

63 cm aal ist es gestern geworden, schön flach eingestellt die posen angel, da Vollmond.


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Mai 2019)

Heute ist Vollmond.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Mai 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Heute ist Vollmond.


Merke ich auch schon, kriege einen unheimlichen Bierdurst, Bundesliga schauen und mit ´nem Kumpel Bier trinken.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Mai 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Merke ich auch schon, kriege einen unheimlichen Bierdurst, Bundesliga schauen und mit ´nem Kumpel Bier trinken.


Dann wünsche ich mal viel Durst für euch .


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> 63 cm aal ist es gestern geworden, schön flach eingestellt die posen angel, da Vollmond.


Petri zur Schlange.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Mai 2019)

Die letzten Aalberichte unter Angeln Allgemein, Live am Wasser.


----------



## wolf710 (21. Mai 2019)

Holunderblüten Zeit, hm nichts zu machen gerade auf aal.


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2019)

Watt?


----------



## phirania (21. Mai 2019)

Falsche Tabletten...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Holunderblüten Zeit, hm nichts zu machen gerade auf aal.



Hey Wolf, ich glaube Du bist in Deiner Auswahl der guten und schlechten Angelzeiten auf Aal zu sehr, wie soll ich sagen, "Gewächsabhängig" 
Flieder und Hollunder?!

Das ist in keinster Weise böse oder beleidigend gemeint. Aber eines ist sicher, April-Juni sind die wohl mit besten Monate wenn es auf Aal geht.
Sicherlich schaut man auch zu dieser Jahreszeit mal in die Röhre, alles andere wäre aber auch äusserst vermessen. Aber wer jetzt ein ordentliches Aalgewässer hat, und regelmäßig geht, wird auch fangen. Egal welches Gewächs blüht, nicht blüht, oder ob es Voll- oder Neumond ist, Ost- West-, Süd- oder Nordwind. Kann eventuell bedingt beeinflussen, aber niemals komplett auf Null stellen. Ich hatte Samstag insgesamt 12 Aale bei Vollmond, wovon 7 Stück auch zur Verwertung waren. Wenn Du an diesem Abend aber nur  mit Wurm geangelt hättest, hättest Du ein langes Gesicht gezogen. Bisse kamen nur auf Made und Fisch.


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht ist der Heer/ die Dame gegen die Pollen der Holunderblüten besonders stark allergisch und kann aufgrund seines/ihres gesundheitlichen Zustandes nicht ans Wasser.

Ich muss auch mal wieder los mit vollem Einsatz. Dieses Aaljahr darf nicht so wie 2018 bei mir sein.


----------



## wolf710 (21. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hey Wolf, ich glaube Du bist in Deiner Auswahl der guten und schlechten Angelzeiten auf Aal zu sehr, wie soll ich sagen, "Gewächsabhängig"
> Flieder und Hollunder?!
> 
> Das ist in keinster Weise böse oder beleidigend gemeint. Aber eines ist sicher, April-Juni sind die wohl mit besten Monate wenn es auf Aal geht.
> Sicherlich schaut man auch zu dieser Jahreszeit mal in die Röhre, alles andere wäre aber auch äusserst vermessen. Aber wer jetzt ein ordentliches Aalgewässer hat, und regelmäßig geht, wird auch fangen. Egal welches Gewächs blüht, nicht blüht, oder ob es Voll- oder Neumond ist, Ost- West-, Süd- oder Nordwind. Kann eventuell bedingt beeinflussen, aber niemals komplett auf Null stellen. Ich hatte Samstag insgesamt 12 Aale bei Vollmond, wovon 7 Stück auch zur Verwertung waren. Wenn Du an diesem Abend aber nur  mit Wurm geangelt hättest, hättest Du ein langes Gesicht gezogen. Bisse kamen nur auf Made und Fisch.


Ich gehe regelmäßig, nur seit Jahren ist das halt so sobald der Holunder aufblüht beisst kein aal, ob am See oder Fluss. Na dann habe ich eben ein langes Gesicht gezogen, bleibe eben mein Köder treu, irgendwann knallt es wieder wie meine Fänge ja beweisen.


----------



## wolf710 (21. Mai 2019)

Bei 


Aalbubi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Heer/ die Dame gegen die Pollen der Holunderblüten besonders stark allergisch und kann aufgrund seines/ihres gesundheitlichen Zustandes nicht ans Wasser.
> 
> Ich muss auch mal wieder los mit vollem Einsatz. Dieses Aaljahr darf nicht so wie 2018 bei mir sein.


Bei Holunder haben die Aale, ein Wundes maul. Lach


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Ich gehe regelmäßig, nur seit Jahren ist das halt so sobald der Holunder aufblüht beisst kein aal, ob am See oder Fluss. Na dann habe ich eben ein langes Gesicht gezogen, bleibe eben mein Köder treu, irgendwann knallt es wieder wie meine Fänge ja beweisen.



Das liegt daran das sich die Aale an den Holunder Blüten satt fressen. Musst mal deine Würmer in Holunderblütensirup dippen dann läuft es wieder.


----------



## wolf710 (22. Mai 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das sich die Aale an den Holunder Blüten satt fressen. Musst mal deine Würmer in Holunderblütensirup dippen dann läuft es wieder.


Haha kleiner Scherzkeks.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Mai 2019)

Kein Mobbing hier, aber ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


----------



## wolf710 (23. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Kein Mobbing hier, aber ein bisschen Spaß muss sein


Jo alles gut, ausser ein kleiner Barsch und ein Fehlbiss nichts gestern, aber es hat sich bei dem Regen trotzdem gelohnt raus, meine Wurm Dosen sind wieder voll.


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das sich die Aale an den Holunder Blüten satt fressen. Musst mal deine Würmer in Holunderblütensirup dippen dann läuft es wieder.



Der Aal ist ein sogenannter Hollerstaudenlaicher.
Hollunderblütenzeit ist nun mal auch die Laichzeit der Aale, die bauen in den hohlen Zweigen des Holunders ihre Nester rein.
Da geht halt mal so gut wie nichts. Kennen wir doch von anderen Fischarten auch, wenn gepoppt wird, wird gepoppt und nicht gefressen.
Wie habt ihr nur eure Prüfung bestanden?

Deswegen trinke ich übrigens kein Wasser, da poppen Fische drin.


----------



## Aalbubi (23. Mai 2019)

Gestern geschneidert. Naja, so ist es halt mit neuen Stellen manchmal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2019)

Ich war am Montag Abend "kurz" raus. Habe mich mal an die Spundwand einer naheliegenden Stelle zu meinem Haus (ca. 5 Km) gesetzt. So lange es hell war, war ganz ordentlich Action. Wassertiefe dort waren aber auch knapp 5m. Konnte insgesamt 6 Aale fangen, gerecht aufgeteilt auf Pose und Feeder. Zwei Gute um die 70 (schwimmen immer noch im Eimer) habe ich mitgenommen. Um viertel nach zwölf habe ich dann Schluss gemacht, damit das Aufstehen um 06:00 Uhr nicht ganz so schwer fällt. Da war es aber auch schon seit 1 1/2 Stunden bis auf ein paar Zupfer ziemlich Tod.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag Abend " ... Zwei Gute um die 70 (schwimmen immer noch im Eimer) habe ich mitgenommen. ...



Hallo und fettes Petri.

Aber das die Aale immer noch im Eimer schwimmen musst du mal erklären.


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2019)

Die müssen erst noch den Freischwimmer machen...
Bevordie dann abrauchen.
Petri.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2019)

Könnte knapp 80 haben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2019)

Knapp 50er eben, schwimmt wieder....beißt grad wieder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2019)

Werden kleiner...wieder rein mit Gruß an die große Schwester


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich wart heute eigentlich auf Zander aus, auf Aal angele ich nie gezielt. Hatte am Mittellandkanal eine Grundel am Haken, knapp über Grund an die Kante der Steinpackung treiben lassen. Nach nicht mal einer halben Stunde gab es einen Biss, 67er Aal. Mein erster seit 19 oder 20 Jahren, da ich wie gesagt nie gezielt drauf angele und auch auf Zander bisher selten mit KöFi unterwegs war und so keine Aal-Beifänge hatte. Hat aber Spaß gemacht an der Posenrute, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal gezielt auf Aal gehen in Zukunft.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Mai 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich wart heute eigentlich auf Zander aus, auf Aal angele ich nie gezielt. Hatte am Mittellandkanal eine Grundel am Haken, knapp über Grund an die Kante der Steinpackung treiben lassen. Nach nicht mal einer halben Stunde gab es einen Biss, 67er Aal. Mein erster seit 19 oder 20 Jahren, da ich wie gesagt nie gezielt drauf angele und auch auf Zander bisher selten mit KöFi unterwegs war und so keine Aal-Beifänge hatte. Hat aber Spaß gemacht an der Posenrute, vielleicht sollte ich doch mal gezielt auf Aal gehen in Zukunft.


Petri zum Aal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2019)

Mitternacht eingepackt, kam nüscht mehr.
Lag mit meiner Sichtschätzung gar nicht schlecht, hatte 761g bei 79cm...einer der doch seltenen Breitköpfe aus diesem Gewässer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Hallo und fettes Petri.
> 
> Aber das die Aale immer noch im Eimer schwimmen musst du mal erklären.




Erstmal fettes Petri an Bimmelrudi und Tobias zu Ihren Fängen. Schöne Aale. Der Aal von Rudi sieht aus, als wenn er aus einem Moorteich kommt. Sehr Dunkel gefärbt.

Also das mit den Aalen ist schnell erklärt. Ich nehme die immer lebend (ich weiß, es ist nicht gestattet) mit nach Hause und hältere die mit einer
Aquariumpumpe in einem großen Eimer. Da ich Mittwoch Fußballspielen war, bin ich erst gestern Abend dazu gekommen die für die
Truhe vorzubereiten. 67 und 70cm hatten die beiden Burschen. Ein Bild habe ich nur nach dem Fang des ersten Aals gemacht, danach irgendwie drüber weg. Heute Abend schleiche ich aber nochmal ans Wasser. Wird eine schwierige Strecke. Entweder langes Gesicht, oder es klappt dort echt gut. Mal schauen was zu trifft. Vielleicht melde ich mit über "Live am Wasser" oder mit einem Eimerbild hier, falls es mir vergönnt ist. Oben mal der erste der beiden von Montag nebst Köder für den späteren Zweiten


----------



## sprogoe (24. Mai 2019)

Also, noch ein paar "Eimerbilder" und Du wirst statt "Aalzheimer" nur noch "Aaleimer" genannt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der Aal von Rudi sieht aus, als wenn er aus einem Moorteich kommt. Sehr Dunkel gefärbt.



Nicht direkt Moorteich, eher sehr alte Kiesgrube. Wasser fällt nach wenigen Metern sehr steil ab auf ü5m und mehr.
Wasser ist ansich recht klar, die Uferzonen liegen nahezu alle im Schatten großer Pappeln und sind dicht mit Kraut bis an die Wasseroberfläche
Dort lungern auch die Aale rum, stehen quasi im Kraut ohne auf großartige Nahrungssuche zu gehen.
Und genauso beißen sie dann auch, nuckeln nur am Köder rum, stehen fast immer nur auf der Stelle (Pose gehalten knapp unter Wasser) und schlucken selten.
Egal wie lang du wartest, von 100 Aalen sind 99 ganz knapp vorne inner Lippe gehakt. Sind dort fast alles Spitzköpfe, auf Köfi dort Aale zu fangen ist sehr selten, Wurmbündel sind dort klar der Favorit.
Die Bisse der Breitköpfe erkennt man problemlos. Das Gewässer hat auch nen guten Schleienbestand, die sich sehr oft nachts an den Würmern vergreifen...ist quasi normaler Beifang dort. Im Schnitt sind sie 30-35cm, 1-2 davon fängt man quasi immer beim Aalangeln dort.

Seit neuestem lungert dort auch nen Biber rum (hab ich vor kurzem ja gepostet), der eigentlich nicht auf natürlichem Wege dort hingekommen sein kann, sich aber sehr stark für leuchtende Posen interessiert.
Hatten wir nun schon paarmal, die Posen konnte er aber aufgrund ihrer Form nicht wirklich mit den Zähnen greifen.
Der Kollege ist mittlerweile so schlau, das er einige Meter vor der stehenden Pose abtaucht damit du ihn nicht siehst und greift dann die Pose von unten.
Und dann denkste du hast nen 1A-Biss, siehst die Schnur flitzen und wunderst dich dann über die Überbleibsel deiner Pose.


----------



## Mikesch (24. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Seit neuestem lungert dort auch nen Biber rum (hab ich vor kurzem ja gepostet), der eigentlich nicht auf natürlichem Wege dort hingekommen sein kann, sich aber sehr stark für leuchtende Posen interessiert.
> Hatten wir nun schon paarmal, die Posen konnte er aber aufgrund ihrer Form nicht wirklich mit den Zähnen greifen.
> ...


Der wurde wohl von Angelgegnern auf Leuchtposen konditioniert.


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2019)

Der braucht Beleuchtung für seinen Biberbau....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Mai 2019)

Fettes Petri an Bimmelrudi.


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Mai 2019)

Ich war die letzte Woche auch mal wieder auf Tour, auf dem groessten Mecklenburger See,
insges.11 Aale,davon aber nur 2 mitgenommen,die waren dann aber mit 75 und 77cm sehr gut.
Es wird langsam.... Nächste Woche gehts nach Suedschweden zum Aalangeln,
hoffe dort läuft es schon einigermaßen  gut(Wassertemperatur).
	

		
			
		

		
	






Weiterhin allen viel Glück!1


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Mai 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich war die letzte Woche auch mal wieder auf Tour, auf dem groessten Mecklenburger See,
> insges.11 Aale,davon aber nur 2 mitgenommen,die waren dann aber mit 75 und 77cm sehr gut.
> Es wird langsam.... Nächste Woche gehts nach Suedschweden zum Aalangeln,
> hoffe dort läuft es schon einigermaßen  gut(Wassertemperatur).
> ...


Dickes Petri zu den Schlangen.


----------



## harbec (27. Mai 2019)

... Petri zu den schönen Viechern!


----------



## degl (27. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den guten Aalen......ja, echt was für die Räuchertonne......

gruß degl


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Mai 2019)

Danke Euch,
nächste Woche soll in Schweden  die 80er Marke fallen, die letzten Jahre hats meist immer geklappt.Grösster  Aal in 2018 glaube 83cm in 2017 94cm.
Wenn ihr mal da seit ruhig mal eine Nacht ansitzen,lohnt sich fast überall.In vielen Seen in Südschweden ist Aalangeln erlaubt,naja und Zander gibts als Beifang auch reichlich.Zumal nachts hat man so eine Stille,sodass man nur das Rauschen in den eigenen Ohren hört
Gruss Inex


----------



## wolf710 (28. Mai 2019)

So ich habe mal trotz Holunder aal gefangen. 70 cm und 60 cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> So ich habe mal trotz Holunder aal gefangen. 70 cm und 60 cm.
> Siehste, geht doch


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den Aalen wolf710


----------



## degl (28. Mai 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> So ich habe mal trotz Holunder aal gefangen. 70 cm und 60 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von den Resten gibts Holundertee....................Petri zu den Schlänglern...........

gruß degl


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Mai 2019)

Ich war dieses Jahr inklusive gestern zum siebten mal erfolglos auf Aal. Habe  kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Mai 2019)

Ist bei mir auch dieses Jahr sehr zäh. Ich muss anscheinend neue Gewässer aufsuchen und mich durcharbeiten. Gefangen werden die Aale ja in Deutschland.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Mai 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr inklusive gestern zum siebten mal erfolglos auf Aal. Habe  kein Bock mehr.


Lass den Kopf nicht hängen Zander Jonny,das wird noch was mit dem Aal.


----------



## Micha1450 (28. Mai 2019)

Geht mir auch so, habe aber immer noch Bock. Dran bleiben!


----------



## wolf710 (30. Mai 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr inklusive gestern zum siebten mal erfolglos auf Aal. Habe  kein Bock mehr.
> 
> 
> So aal von gestern 65 cm und 600 g.


----------



## wolf710 (30. Mai 2019)

65 cm Blankaal.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2019)

Das sieht doch gut aus Petri.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage an die Aalspezis:

Wie kann sich eine Fischart natürlich fortpflanzen, wenn alle weiblichen Tiere entnommen und alle männlichen zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## Aalbubi (31. Mai 2019)

Alle bedeutet < 1. Also gar nicht. Bitte keine Diskussion mit solchen Fragen hier ins Leben rufen. Darauf hat hier keiner Bock. Falls es doch irgendeine Frage zu beantworten gibt, diese Bitte ausführlicher mit Sachverhalt/ Situation formulieren und ggf. In einrm anderen Thread posten.

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juni 2019)

Liebe Schlangenbeschwörer,
Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe bei Ali zwei Aalfeeder, ihr wisst schon, diese Zwiebelnetze mit Verschluss, geschossen (für 1,02 inkl Versand voll in Ordnung) und möchte mich mental auf deren Nutzung vorbereiten. 
Rubbidubbi rein und dann mit eher kurzem Vorfach den Köder anbieten? Seitenarm? Ich bitte um Ratschläg, Erfahrungsberichte und wilde Spekulationen. Ich bedanke mich im voraus!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2019)

Keine Verkomplizierungen...ganz simple Laufmontage, Vorfachlänge nach Gusto und Gewässergegebenheiten.

Evtl. das Gewicht welches unten im Netz hängt rausnehmen und je nach Gewässer variieren.
Ordentlich Fischgeschnetzeltes rein und dann klappt das schon.


----------



## wolf710 (1. Juni 2019)

So der nächste 70 cm und 890 g Aal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2019)

Petri Wolf. Läuft doch. Ich werde am Freitag mal wieder schauen ob sich dem Wasser was entlocken lässt.
Aktuell spielen die Zander bei uns verrückt. Angeln mit Köfi auf Aal ist gar nicht möglich.


----------



## wolf710 (5. Juni 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Wolf. Läuft doch. Ich werde am Freitag mal wieder schauen ob sich dem Wasser was entlocken lässt.
> Aktuell spielen die Zander bei uns verrückt. Angeln mit Köfi auf Aal ist gar nicht möglich.


Zander geht bei uns ab Juli los , jetzt im Juni mit Köfi nur Döbel, Wasser ist eh noch zu hoch, aber am See geht es, da hatte ich haufen Fehlbisse und gestern nichts auf wurm.


----------



## wolf710 (6. Juni 2019)

So da ist der Aal 83 cm.


----------



## phirania (6. Juni 2019)

Petri
Wenn du so weitermachts,sind bald keine mehr da....


----------



## wolf710 (6. Juni 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri
> Wenn du so weitermachts,sind bald keine mehr da....


Petri Dank! Bissi geht wohl noch denke ich lol


----------



## harbec (6. Juni 2019)

... Petri zu dem schönen Viech!


----------



## thomas1 (9. Juni 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Aalen.



Danke  nächster Angrief am Freitag


----------



## Leine-Leroy (11. Juni 2019)

Moin,
ich Reihe mich mal ein. 
Habe Sonntag den beim ersten Versuch dieses ja meinen besten Aal überhaupt erwischt. 
Mit 1.150g bei 76cm ne ordentliche Kirsche. 
Gefangen in der Leine nördlich bei Hannover auf Tauwurm


----------



## Zmann (11. Juni 2019)

Petri,schöne Schlange!


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2019)

Petri


----------



## wolf710 (12. Juni 2019)

Petri


----------



## harbec (12. Juni 2019)

... Petri zu den schönen Aalen und
lasse sie Dir schmecken!

Ich hatte am Samstag Abend Pech mit einem Nachbarangler als Kescherhilfe . 
Mein Aal an der Leine war auch so Richtung 70-80 cm. Ich hatte ihn schon vor dem Ufer
und er sollte ihn keschern. Er schaffte es nicht ihn einzulochen. Beim 4. Versuch drehte
der Aal sich los und verabschiedete sich. So eine Blindschleiche wie den, habe
ich noch nicht erlebt! Das war jetzt in Kurzform.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juni 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... Petri zu den schönen Aalen und
> lasse sie Dir schmecken!
> 
> Ich hatte am Samstag Abend Pech mit einem Nachbarangler als Kescherhilfe .
> ...



Blöde Frage: Warum hebst du den nicht einfach raus? Haken und Schnur können das Gewicht bis 80cm doch ab. Mach ich immer so.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2019)

@Leine-Leroy 
Petri zum ersten Aal in 2019. Das ist für ein Aal in der Länge ein richtiger Brummer.
Der Kopf ist schon beeindruckend 
Aalmäßig war letztes WE einiges los. Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, kann mal
unter "Live am Wasser" nachstöbern.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2019)

Petri zu euren fetten Aalen.

Ich kescher Aale von 70-75cm aufwärts.
Natürlich würde das Geschirr das Gewicht aushalten aber das Vorfach kann beschädigt sein. 
Einen guten Aal in den Kescher zu bekommen kann schon ganz schön schwierig sein.


----------



## Aalbubi (12. Juni 2019)

Ich keschere jeden Aal, der halbwegs Druck macht. Die zappeln ja ununterbrochen. Das Vorfach geht dabei schneller kaputt als man denkt, wie bestimmt schon einige von uns hier schmerzhaft erfahren mussten.


----------



## Leine-Leroy (13. Juni 2019)

Petri dank an alle!
@Aalzheimer ich habe ihn mit zwei Unterschiedlichen Waagen gewogen, konnte es erst nicht glauben


----------



## wolf710 (16. Juni 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich keschere jeden Aal, der halbwegs Druck macht. Die zappeln ja ununterbrochen. Das Vorfach geht dabei schneller kaputt als man denkt, wie bestimmt schon einige von uns hier schmerzhaft erfahren mussten.


Ich auch top


----------



## wolf710 (16. Juni 2019)

So mit 755 g und 68 cm kein Riese.


----------



## harbec (16. Juni 2019)

... trotzdem ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Aal!

Danke für eure Meinungen zum Aalkeschern.


----------



## phobos (16. Juni 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Das Dämpfen unbedingt weglassen. Macht den ganzen Aal kaputt.
> Ich mache mein Unagi im Prinzip nach diesem Rezept hier: http://katjakocht.com/2016/08/17/gegrillter-aal-unadon-鰻丼/
> Allerdings nehme ich statt Sake meist Sherry. Schmeckt mir besser. Und ich lege den Aal über Nacht ein.
> 
> ...



Heute ausprobiert und schwer begeistert...konnte mir das aber schon beim ersten lesen ausmalen, kommt alles zusammen Fett, Salz und Zucker. Kann das jedem empfehlen als altnernative zum standard Räucheraal..


----------



## wolf710 (17. Juni 2019)

Er hat wieder zugeschlagen, lach 70 cm und 825 g Aal


----------



## Deep Down (19. Juni 2019)

Schöne Schlange....Petri!


----------



## yukonjack (19. Juni 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich keschere jeden Aal, der halbwegs Druck macht. Die zappeln ja ununterbrochen. Das Vorfach geht dabei schneller kaputt als man denkt, wie bestimmt schon einige von uns hier schmerzhaft erfahren mussten.


Habe schon einige schöne Aale durchs Keschern verloren. Seitdem fliegen die Jungs aus dem Wasser. 38er Hauptschnur und 35er Vorfach. Da geht nix kaputt.


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Er hat wieder zugeschlagen, lach 70 cm und 825 g Aal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri.
Aber leg doch mal die Sankt Pauli Nachrichten als Unterlage bei....


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Juni 2019)

Endlich den Fluch gebrochen und einen ca. 60cm Aal auf halben Köfi gefangen. Heute geht es bestimmt wieder los. Euch allen stramme Schnüre!


----------



## Aalbubi (22. Juni 2019)

Heute einen 62er auf Köfi. Einen Biss versemmelt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn ich es bei live am Wasser auch schon drin habe, aber so einen Abend erlebe selbst ich hier nicht immer...


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2019)

Grandios!


----------



## wolf710 (24. Juni 2019)

Fetten ü 80 aal kurz vor der landung verloren, einfach im Wasser abgefallen hatte nicht geschluckt, vorsichtige bisse steht die Pose nur 10 bis 15 min die ganze Zeit unter Wasser mehr nicht komisch.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Fetten ü 80 aal kurz vor der landung verloren, einfach im Wasser abgefallen hatte nicht geschluckt, vorsichtige bisse steht die Pose nur 10 bis 15 min die ganze Zeit unter Wasser mehr nicht komisch.



und was passiert nach den 10 bis 15 min?


----------



## wolf710 (24. Juni 2019)

Na nichts, habe dann fühlung aufgenommen nachdem ich tausend Liter Kraut von der sehne geschüttelt habe und Anhieb, der hätte wohl noch 30 min oder die ganze Nacht unter Wasser gestanden kein plan, kenne ich nicht solch Spielerei.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2019)

Na ich kenne das sehr gut. Lass dann immer so 20min Zeit und meistens hängen sie dann ... meistens ...


----------



## wolf710 (24. Juni 2019)

OK werde ich mal probieren


----------



## harbec (25. Juni 2019)

... gestern Abend endlich Aal entschneidert.
-1- Breitkopfaal, 67 cm, 580 g.

Die gestrige Nacht erschien wie zum Aalangeln gemacht. Dunkler Himmel, kein Mond zu
sehen, jede Menge Fisch im Wasser unterwegs, aber keinerlei Bisse.
Beim Einpacken hing dann doch noch der schöne Aal an der Leine.


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2019)

Prächtiger Räucheraal..........

gruß degl


----------



## wolf710 (26. Juni 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... gestern Abend endlich Aal entschneidert.
> -1- Breitkopfaal, 67 cm, 580 g.
> 
> Die gestrige Nacht erschien wie zum Aalangeln gemacht. Dunkler Himmel, kein Mond zu
> ...


Petri


----------



## muellech89 (1. Juli 2019)

Moin, Moin! 
In einer Woche plane ich erstmalig am MLK (Großraum Lübbecke) auf Aal (und Zander) anzusitzen. Da ich noch nie am Kanal gefischt habe, würde es mich interessieren, ob es am Kanal im Sommer besser ist an Spundwänden oder an Steinpackungen zu angeln und welche Köder am erfolgversprechensten sind?! Zudem wäre es super zu wissen, wie weit draußen ihr eure Köder im Sommer im Kanal anbietet... Über Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen!
Besten Dank und beste Grüße!
muellech89


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2019)

muellech89 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin!
> In einer Woche plane ich erstmalig am MLK (Großraum Lübbecke) auf Aal (und Zander) anzusitzen. Da ich noch nie am Kanal gefischt habe, würde es mich interessieren, ob es am Kanal im Sommer besser ist an Spundwänden oder an Steinpackungen zu angeln und welche Köder am erfolgversprechensten sind?! Zudem wäre es super zu wissen, wie weit draußen ihr eure Köder im Sommer im Kanal anbietet... Über Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen!
> Besten Dank und beste Grüße!
> muellech89



Hallöchen und Herzlich Willkommen im Board,

da gehen die Erfahrungen sicherlich auseinander, und jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Da ich aber sehr viel am MLK unterwegs bin, kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich im Frühjahr, sobald das Wasser ca. 8 Grad erreicht hat, bis in den Herbst, wenn das Wasser wieder unter 10 Grad geht, lieber in der Steinpackung zu Hause bin. Der Grund ist einfach. Fast alle Räuber haben sich auf die allgegenwärtige Grundel eingestellt. Diese sucht in der Nacht den Schutz der Steine im ganz flachen Wasser auf. Zum Teil kannst Du dann Aale und Zander in nicht mal 20cm Wassertiefe fangen. In der Regel beangel ich die Steinpackung nur mit Stellfischruten. Die richte ich am Anfang des Abends in unterschiedlichen Tiefen aus. Von ca. 70cm Wassertiefe bis zu ca. 2.50m (Natürlich Stellenabhängig) wird angefangen. Sollte sich eine Tiefe als Volltreffer erweisen, ziehe ich die anderen Ruten nach. In der Regel setze ich hierfür Stellfischruten zwischen 4-9,50m ein. Nehme lieber lange Ruten mit, und ziehe einfach diverse Elemente ein, wenn es kürzer werden soll. Solltest Du keine Stellfischrute haben, ist die Angelei in der Packung schwierig. Grundmontage holt sich dann oft der Kanal und das führt zu Ärger. Denn gehe lieber an die Spundwand und arbeite dort mit Grundangeln oder Laufposen. Laufposen an kurzen Ruten in der Packung ist ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen, da Dir die Schiffe und die durch das Schleusen vorherrschende Wechselströmung Deine Montage immer so ans Ufer ziehen wird, dass auch diese irgendwann hängen wird.

Ab dem Herbst geht es dann gerne auch mal wieder ins Tiefere. Es ist aber nicht so, dass Du im Sommer an der Spundwand nichts fangen wirst. Auch das funktioniert. Wie gesagt, jedem das seine. Und manchmal kommt es eh anders als man es sich vorher ausgedacht hat.

Gängige Köder in den Sommermonaten sind Grundel und sämtliche Wurmvariationen. Da muss man testen. Zum Anfang des Jahres und auch Erfahrungsgemäß zum Ende gehen die Schlangen dann im MLK bei uns auch gerne auf Maden.

Empfehlung: Komme am Wasser an und stippe Dir kurz vor dem Rand Deine Ködergrundeln. Diese kannst Du bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit anbieten und hast dort dann (auch tagsüber) schon Chancen auf Aal und Zander. Probiere dann bei Einbruch der Dämmerung auf eine Rute mit Wurmbeköderung wie intensiv die Grundeln Deinen Köder noch bearbeiten. Wenn das weniger wird, kannst Du auch kann der nächste Biss auch schon der erhoffte Aal sein. Minimum eine Rute würde ich immer auf Köfi lassen, weil, die mag im Kanal einfach jeder Räuber.

Ach eins noch. Lote im Falle der Stellfischrute die Pose so aus, dass diese genau unter der Wasseroberfläche steht. Der Köder wird später also kurz über den Steinen schweben (Unebenheiten sind entsprechend zu justieren). Ich markieren mir Grundsätzlich mit einem Klebeband auf der Rute die entsprechende Stellung der Pose. Im Falle eines Abrisses oder bei Verrutschen der Pose, ist alles schnell wieder hergestellt. Wenn ich dann von Wurm auf Köfi wechsel, ziehe ich die Pose einfach um eine Länge runter, so das etwas mehr Abstand zu den Steinen gewonnen wird.


Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen. Viel Glück


----------



## muellech89 (2. Juli 2019)

Moin Aalzheimer!
Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen und wirklich hilfreichen Tipps! Ich werde berichten...

Bis dahin allen ein dickes "Petri"!


----------



## Aalbubi (3. Juli 2019)

Gestern konnte ich einen Breitkopf von geschätzten 65cm verhaften. 3 Bisse habe ich vermutlich aufgrund von Trittschall vermasselt (sehr weicher, feuchter Boden und die Ruten standen im Wasser).


----------



## Aalbubi (6. Juli 2019)

Gestern beim Testen eines neuen Gewässers einen 67er Breitkopf auf Köfi gefangen. Dabei noch richtig viel Glück gehabt, da er sich es in den Seerosen gemütlich gemacht hat.

Ps. Fischt jemand von euch direkt in Seerosen? Und wenn ja, welche Schnurart verwendet ihr für das Vorfach? Bevorzugt ihr es dort auf freier Leine mit dickem Geflecht oder findet ihr es komplett daneben, weil sich der Fisch festsetzen kann?

Gruß Victor


----------



## Der Pilot (16. Juli 2019)

Letzte Woche kam endlich mal wieder ein Guter 83er


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2019)

Der Pilot schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam endlich mal wieder ein Guter 83er


Dickes Petri zur schlange.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Juli 2019)

Gratulation Pilot,
das ist ja mal wieder ein strammer Bursche.
Hast mir ja wieder mal einen vorgelegt.Bin ab Samstag für 2 Wochen in Schweden, da wird es hoffentlich klappen.
Wir sehen uns im August,bis dahin Petri Heil und weiter so.....


----------



## Der Pilot (17. Juli 2019)

Danke. 
Inex, viel Glück in Schweden, ich freue mich auf ein Update.
Früher war´s der Schwedenstahl, heute ist´s der Schwedenaal..


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juli 2019)

Petri. Schöne Fische. Ich habe auch eine feine Woche hinter mir. Am Mittwoch könnte ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel im MLK 8 schöne fangen. Größentechnisch zwischen 60 un76 cm. Heute haben wir uns einen ganzen Korb voll geangelt, dürften meine ich 12 Stück geworden sein plus Schnürsenkel die wieder rein gingen. Für den Juli ungewöhnlich aber erfreulich


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2019)

Fettes Petri. Das nenne ich mal eine Ausbeute.
Hier läuft zZ nicht, nur ab und zu mal ein Schnürsenkel.


----------



## wolf710 (20. Juli 2019)

63 cm und 585 g Blankaal.


----------



## Der Pilot (22. Juli 2019)

Hat wieder geklappt. Dieses Mal ein 80er


----------



## harbec (22. Juli 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri. Schöne Fische. Ich habe auch eine feine Woche hinter mir. Am Mittwoch könnte ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel im MLK 8 schöne fangen. Größentechnisch zwischen 60 un76 cm. Heute haben wir uns einen ganzen Korb voll geangelt, dürften meine ich 12 Stück geworden sein plus Schnürsenkel die wieder rein gingen. Für den Juli ungewöhnlich aber erfreulich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ein gaaaanz dickes Petri!


----------



## harbec (22. Juli 2019)

Der Pilot schrieb:


> Hat wieder geklappt. Dieses Mal ein 80er



... Dich hätte ich bald übersehen!
Schöne Schlange - Petri!


----------



## Der Pilot (22. Juli 2019)

Danke. Dachte schon fast, daß das dieses Jahr nix mehr wird mit mir und den Aalen...


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2019)

Gratulation Pilot es wird besser.Bei mir läuft es soweit auch rund.Klasse statt Masse.bin seit Samstag in Südschweden. Leider wetter bedingt erst eine  halbe Nacht und eine volle geangelt.der Kurztrip brachte einen fetten 78er. Die ganze Nacht brachte 3 fette AALE von 85,78,und 74cm, dazu noch 2 60er
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 r.also es läuft. Heute startet der nächste versuch,sofern der Wind mitspielt


----------



## Aalbubi (27. Juli 2019)

Gestern liefen die Aale wie bekloppt auf Wurm. Leider waren von sieben Stück nur zwei zu gebrauchen. Der Rest hatte zwar Maß, aber die waren extrem dünn. Innerhalb von 90 Minuten habe ich die gefangen und dann aufgehört, weil es mir einfach zu doof wurde, alle 10-15 Minuten einen Schnürsenkel am Band zu haben. Auf Köderfisch hatte ich zwei Bisse, die leider nicht hingen. Vielleicht war der starke Wind (30 Knoten)  für den Fressrausch verantwortlich.

Euch allen stramme Schnüre.


----------



## Fischer45 (27. Juli 2019)

Aalbubi, wo angels du denn? Bei uns ist im Moment, Hitze und starker Ostwind nicht viel zu holen.


----------



## Der Pilot (27. Juli 2019)

Inex, das ist ja spitze!
Neue Wege und vor allem deine Ausdauer tragen verdiente Früchte.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Juli 2019)

Ich habe an einem Moorteich in Ostfriesland geangelt. Die Temperatur betrug um 1:00 Uhr noch 24 Grad. Der starke Wind hat mich aber tatsächlich etwas frieren lassen, aber ohne diesen hätte ich bestimmt nichts gefangen.


----------



## Fischer45 (29. Juli 2019)

Moin Aalbubi, ich fische hauptsächlich in der Jümme, obwohl ich nur 400m vom Ems Jade Kanal wohne, der im Moment auch nichts hergibt.
Gestern Abend Jümme, von 19- 1Uhr nicht mal einen Aalbiss auf 4 Ruten mit Futterkorb. 
Es ist wie tot, nicht einmal die Krabben sind vor Ort.
So etwas habe ich in den letzten Jahren noch nicht erlebt, das ich ohne einen Aal nach Hause gefahren bin.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juli 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Moin Aalbubi, ich fische hauptsächlich in der Jümme, obwohl ich nur 400m vom Ems Jade Kanal wohne, der im Moment auch nichts hergibt.
> Gestern Abend Jümme, von 19- 1Uhr nicht mal einen Aalbiss auf 4 Ruten mit Futterkorb.
> Es ist wie tot, nicht einmal die Krabben sind vor Ort.
> So etwas habe ich in den letzten Jahren noch nicht erlebt, das ich ohne einen Aal nach Hause gefahren bin.


Erlebe ich täglich, (Aller bei Celle) letztes Jahr ca. 100 Angeltage. Ausbeute : 1 guter Räucheraal und ne Handvoll Strippen. In diesem Jahr 10 gute in der 2ten Maiwoche, danach null,nix. Selbst meine Freunde die Kaulbarsche halten sich vornehm zurück.


----------



## Aalbubi (29. Juli 2019)

Letztes Jahr war es wirklich schlecht bei mir. 2018 habe ich nur ein oder zwei untermäßige Aale gefangen. Dieses Jahr habe ich vielleicht nur vier oder fünf Mal geschneidert. Dein Gewässer kenne ich leider nicht, aber ich rate dir, falls du öfter leer ausgehst, das Gewässer zu wechseln. Am EJK fische ich gar nicht mehr. Ich mag dieses Gewässer überhaupt nicht. Mir wurde aber gesagt, das sehr viele Rohre von kleinen Bauerngräben in den EJK fließen. Dort kannst du ja bei Regen dein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Fischer45 (29. Juli 2019)

Wenn es mal endlich wieder regnen würde. Mein Bekannter fängt im EJK seine Raubaale immer im August. Die Mücken schrecken aber ein wenig ab.
Ich werde Morgen noch einmal einen Versuch an der Jümme versuchen. 
Vielleicht läßt sich statt der Aale mal ein Wels verhaften.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Juli 2019)

Also bei uns Regnet es .


----------



## Fischer45 (29. Juli 2019)

Hier bestimmt 3 Wochen kein Tropfen!


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich habe das Aalangeln für viele Jahre eingestellt gehabt, aber die dicken Fische die bei uns die letzten Jahre zu fangen sind reizen mich echt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ne Hand voll erfolgloser Versuche. Dieses Jahr hat es gleich beim ersten Versuch hingehauen. Mit 82cm vermutlich gleichauf mit meinem PB und mein erster Aal auf Köfi. Fürn Anfang gar nicht übel.







Grüße JK


----------



## wolf710 (30. Juli 2019)

Kein Wasser im Fluss, keine Aale der Regen fehlt, im See nur Kraut und auch Blaualgen, echt keine Bedingung auf Aal. 1 Monat trotz Ausdauer geschneidert. Aber ich bleibe am Ball. Lol


----------



## wolf710 (30. Juli 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe das Aalangeln für viele Jahre eingestellt gehabt, aber die dicken Fische die bei uns die letzten Jahre zu fangen sind reizen mich echt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ne Hand voll erfolgloser Versuche. Dieses Jahr hat es gleich beim ersten Versuch hingehauen. Mit 82cm vermutlich gleichauf mit meinem PB und mein erster Aal auf Köfi. Fürn Anfang gar nicht übel.
> 
> ...


Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe das Aalangeln für viele Jahre eingestellt gehabt, aber die dicken Fische die bei uns die letzten Jahre zu fangen sind reizen mich echt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ne Hand voll erfolgloser Versuche. Dieses Jahr hat es gleich beim ersten Versuch hingehauen. Mit 82cm vermutlich gleichauf mit meinem PB und mein erster Aal auf Köfi. Fürn Anfang gar nicht übel.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri,und gleich eine PB.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juli 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri. Schöne Fische. Ich habe auch eine feine Woche hinter mir. Am Mittwoch könnte ich zusammen mit meinem Kumpel im MLK 8 schöne fangen. Größentechnisch zwischen 60 un76 cm. Heute haben wir uns einen ganzen Korb voll geangelt, dürften meine ich 12 Stück geworden sein plus Schnürsenkel die wieder rein gingen. Für den Juli ungewöhnlich aber erfreulich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe den Abend gestern noch getoppt. Bis halb zwei hatte ich 12 schöne räucheraale (Das letzte war Mal waren es 10, bin wohl irgendwie durcheinander gekommen) . Allerdings pitschnass geschwitzt. Das Jahr wird glaube ich die vorherigen, ebenfalls guten Fänge toppen. Es ist ja erst Juli.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2019)

Dickes Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Juli 2019)

Ein Fettes Petri Aalzheimer und ebenso den anderen Fängern !!!
Deine Stückzahlen sind ja richtig Fett !!!
Auch wenn ich nicht mehr so richtig hier aktiv bin habe ich das Angeln aber keinesfalls vernachlässigt....
Bin aber den Zander voll verfallen, und die Stückzahlen sind da bei mir auch richtig außerordentlich gut...
Man hört und sieht überall selbst, dass der Aal richtig gut läuft...Wenn ich bei meinen Spintouren die Aalangler antreffe hat fast jeder mindestens ein oder mehrere Aale...
Mal schauen, vielleicht schaffe ich es nächstes Jahr voll konzentriert ganze Saison auf Aal zu angeln aber der Zander
läßt mir keine ruh...


Den will ich euch mal melden, ein richtig guter von 1m den man auch nicht jeden Tag fängt...


	

		
			
		

		
	
Gefangen wurde der letzten Samstag in der Ruhr, vier wietere gute noch dazu ...

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg die ans Wasser kommen ...


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2019)

Gratulation Aalzheimer,
so eine Stückzahl in einer Nacht kommen bei mir alle 2 Jahre einmal vor.Vorgestern war es mal wieder soweit.Bin ja immer noch in Südschweden,mit 9 Aalen in der Zeit zwischen 22:00-01:30 ging es richtig ab.Danach wurde es mir  vom Boot aus zu gewittrig .Alle Aale waren  zwischen 55-81 cm,4 durften mit nach Hause...immerhin, in bisher 5 Nächten insgesamt 21Aale,davon 3 ü 80cm, 6 ü 75 und 4 ü 65cm.Und das alles ganz entspannt auf Tauwurm ohne lästige Weissfische(Köderfisch bringt zuviel Beifang und Unruhe).2 Nächte mach ich noch und hoffe noch einmal auf einen grossen.war für mich auf jeden Fall ein erfolgreicher Trip.
Allen Aalfreaks weiter beste Fänge.


----------



## Aalbubi (31. Juli 2019)

Petri an die Fänger. Ich musste gestern mit einem Kollegen schnell einpacken, denn Blitz und Donner waren zeitlich nicht weit voneinander entfernt.


----------



## Fischer45 (31. Juli 2019)

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Gestern 7 Std in der Jümme gefischt, einen Hammerbiss gehabt , Angel fast mit ins Wasser gezogen, schöner Wels, leider an der Oberfläche ausgestiegen.
Ansonsten nicht mal einen Anfasser, alles wie tot.
Möchte hoffen, das es bald mal wieder ordentlich regnet, so daß die Fische wieder aktiv werden.


----------



## Slick (31. Juli 2019)

Petri Allen,

hier am Main bist du froh wenn man  mal 1-2 Aale erwischen tust.Jedes Jahr wird es immer schlechter.
Aber Wels läuft echt gut.Hat wohl was mit der Klimaerwärmung zu tun.

Mein neuer Zielfisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Juli 2019)

Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## Fischer45 (1. August 2019)

Heute mal wieder los gewesen. Jümme, bei auflaufenden Wasser. Gegen Mittag, ein Biss, es sollte der einzige heute bleiben. Ein schöner Räucheraal, 70 cm und knapp 700gr. konnte meinen Tauwurm nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. August 2019)

Nachdem ich gestern nochmals 4 Aale fangen durfte( 74 u 68 cm
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) gab es gerade vor 25 min noch in der letzten Nacht den krönenden Abschluss.. Nicht gemessen nur geschätzt ca 85-90+ näheres folgt.....
Yaaaaah bin absolut happy .manchmal wird Ausdauer eben belohnt.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. August 2019)

Leider war der Wunsch grösser als die Realität. Dafür gab's zu dem 85er noch einen ü 80 cm
Insgesamt 6 Aale.die Nacht. Hatte davor 3 Aale ca. 60 cm gefangen. Da kam mir der 85er riesig vor.Es folgte dann noch ein 81er.
Es war für mich ein mehr als erfolgreicher Urlaub mit 5 ü 80er Aalen und........Allen Anglern weiterhin krumme Ruten


----------



## Hering 58 (2. August 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Leider war der Wunsch grösser als die Realität. Dafür gab's zu dem 85er noch einen ü 80 cm
> Insgesamt 6 Aale.die Nacht. Hatte davor 3 Aale ca. 60 cm gefangen. Da kam mir der 85er riesig vor.Es folgte dann noch ein 81er.
> Es war für mich ein mehr als erfolgreicher Urlaub mit 5 ü 80er Aalen und........Allen Anglern weiterhin krumme Ruten
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zu dem Schleicher.


----------



## Fischer45 (3. August 2019)

Moin, heute Nacht von 0.30-5 Uhr in der Jümme auf Aal losgewesen. 
Leider wieder nichts. Luft 11 Grad , leichter Nordwind und es zog viel Nebel auf. Irgendwie habe ich kein Glück mehr mit dem Wettergott.


----------



## wolf710 (4. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Moin, heute Nacht von 0.30-5 Uhr in der Jümme auf Aal losgewesen.
> Leider wieder nichts. Luft 11 Grad , leichter Nordwind und es zog viel Nebel auf. Irgendwie habe ich kein Glück mehr mit dem Wettergott.


Kopf hoch fange zur Zeit auch nur Schleie und keine Aale mehr.


----------



## Fischer45 (4. August 2019)

Gestern abend vor Ort am Kanal, wenigstens mal wieder einen Biss bekommen, und eine 40er Schleie gefangen. Hier im Kanal ist eine Schleie schon selten! Sie konnte den Dendrobündel nicht wiederstehen. Aale Fehlanzeige!


----------



## thomas1 (6. August 2019)

werra läuft im Moment wie sau  . Im Schnitt 10 Aale     7 Kleine  und 3 Für die Tonne    . Der Größte war 85 cm Raubaal


----------



## phirania (6. August 2019)

thomas1 schrieb:


> werra läuft im Moment wie sau  . Im Schnitt 10 Aale     7 Kleine  und 3 Für die Tonne    . Der Größte war 85 cm Raubaal



Na denn mal Petri....


----------



## Hering 58 (6. August 2019)

thomas1 schrieb:


> werra läuft im Moment wie sau  . Im Schnitt 10 Aale     7 Kleine  und 3 Für die Tonne    . Der Größte war 85 cm Raubaal


Dickes Petri,mach weiter so.


----------



## thomas1 (7. August 2019)

danke samstag  nächter angriff


----------



## wolf710 (12. August 2019)

Schleie und nochmals Schleie, von Aal  weit und breit nichts zu sehen bzw zu fangen.


----------



## Fischer45 (12. August 2019)

Hier ist es nicht viel besser. Schleien und Brachsen, sonst nichts!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Hier ist es nicht viel besser. Schleien und Brachsen, sonst nichts!



Du schreibst: Hier ist es nicht viel Besser.
Muss man dies nun verstehen? Was möchtest Du denn? Noch mehr Aale fangen?

Du machst einen anderen Thread auf, in dem vor dem Verzehr gewarnt wird und Du eigentlich eh schon nicht weißt, was Du mit den bereits gefangenen Aale anfangen sollst.

Oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2019)

Ich muss dabei aber mal in die Runde werfen, dass Dendros unter den üblichen Aalködern die mMn bei weitem schlechteste Alternative sind ... weit hinter Tauwurm, KöFi, Mistwurm, Innereien und auch Madenbündel.


----------



## Fischer45 (12. August 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Du schreibst: Hier ist es nicht viel Besser.
> Muss man dies nun verstehen? Was möchtest Du denn? Noch mehr Aale fangen?
> 
> Du machst einen anderen Thread auf, in dem vor dem Verzehr gewarnt wird und Du eigentlich eh schon nicht weißt, was Du mit den bereits gefangenen Aale anfangen sollst.
> ...


Die Verzehrwarnung bezieht sich aufs Flussangeln in einen anderen Verein. 
Da vor meiner Haustür ein Kanal fließt den der BVO gepachtet hat, habe ich viele, viele Möglichkeiten auf Aal zu Fischen. Desweiteren unterhält der BVO, ich schätze mal 100 weitere Gewässer. Und hier sind die Fische noch essbar, hoffe ich jedenfalls!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. August 2019)

Ah, dann bist Du / seid Ihr mit Gewässern ja gesegnet.
Dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass Du noch weißt welchen Aal Du wo gefangen hast.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. August 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Schleie und nochmals Schleie, von Aal  weit und breit nichts zu sehen bzw zu fangen.



Geht mir genauso, letzter Aal vor gut 2 Monaten, dafür jede Menge Schleien, selbst auf Fischfetzen.


----------



## junglist1 (13. August 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich muss dabei aber mal in die Runde werfen, dass Dendros unter den üblichen Aalködern die mMn bei weitem schlechteste Alternative sind ... weit hinter Tauwurm, KöFi, Mistwurm, Innereien und auch Madenbündel.



Fange bei uns am Dioxinverseuchten Flüsschen Oker mit Dendros wesentlich besser als mit Tauis was Aal angeht.


----------



## phirania (14. August 2019)

Sollte sich keiner was vormachen.
Der Aal ist eigendlich egal aus welchem Gewässer immer mit Dioxin versäucht.
Aal ist ein Wanderfisch und kommt in ( fast )jedes Gewässer.


----------



## thomas1 (16. August 2019)

so  am Montag  in wahnfried  nur ein kleiner . schwimmt  wieder   nächster angriff am Sonnabend  mal im tiefen probieren


----------



## wolf710 (20. August 2019)

So nach 2 Monaten ohne aal jetzt ein guter, man darf halt nicht aufgeben. 81 cm aal und 1100g


----------



## harbec (20. August 2019)

... ganz dickes Petri zu dem tollen Aal!


----------



## wolf710 (20. August 2019)

Danke die Fang Geschichte ist auch film reif, bis auf die Unterhose ins Wasser gestiegen da er sich fest gesetzt hat. Lol


----------



## Hering 58 (20. August 2019)

Dickes Petri zum Aal.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Danke die Fang Geschichte ist auch film reif, bis auf die Unterhose ins Wasser gestiegen da er sich fest gesetzt hat. Lol



Warum hast du die Unterhose anbehalten?

Petri zum Aal.


----------



## yukonjack (20. August 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Unterhose anbehalten?
> 
> Petri zum Aal.


Wahrscheinlich zur besseren Fischerkennung...


----------



## Der Pilot (20. August 2019)

Petri!


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. August 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Unterhose anbehalten?
> 
> Petri zum Aal.


Damit der Aal keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex bekommt
Petri Wolf


----------



## wolf710 (21. August 2019)

Danke an das viele Petri, ja das bleibt mein Geheimnis mit der Unterhose lach


----------



## wolf710 (21. August 2019)

Da hat er drin gehangen, der Aal


----------



## inextremo6 (22. August 2019)

Hey Wolf,das kenn ich


----------



## inextremo6 (22. August 2019)

Hey Wolf  das kenne ich. bin gezielter Krautangler. Da ist sowas normal man weiß nie genau wie groß der Gegner ist
Nachtrag von Sonntag zu Montag am Mecklengurger Grosssee.Für meinen Sohn und
 mich gabs 5 Aale 4 mitgenommen der kleinste
war 63cm.Leider ist mir ein Missgeschick passiert.hatte die Aale im Teich gehältert und leider den Deckel nicht richtig geschlossen. Den 63er hab ich gestern mit dem u-kescher bekommen.Die anderen versuche ich seit heute Abend raus zu fischen.bis jetzt einen dran gehabt aber abgerissen.ansonsten
beissen meine Goldfische sehr gut...wat fürn  n mist


----------



## Seele (22. August 2019)

@inextremo6 Made my da


----------



## Hering 58 (22. August 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zu dem Aalen.Kann auch nicht jeder von der Terrasse Angeln.


----------



## inextremo6 (22. August 2019)

Danke Euch.....
Ich habs aufgegeben.Die haben echt schon wieder gebissen in der Zeit wo ich hier geschrieben habe,.Eine Rute lag fast im Teich,schön ins Schilf gezogen,Abriss!!
Bei der 2ten ähnlich..Nun siegt mal wierder die Vernunft.Falls die nicht flüchten,da ich nahe am Wasser wohne,werde ich die im Oktober präsentieren-


----------



## phirania (23. August 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328803
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer fischt denn da in Nachbars Gartenteich......


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. August 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328803
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Astreine Aktion


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. August 2019)

Heute Nacht


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2019)

Dickes Petri esox02.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328803
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mist ist, Aale länger zu hältern und dann noch im Gartenteich.
Aal nach dem Fang direkt betäuben , Abstechen und kühl lagern , dann gibt es keine Probleme.
Gerade diese Fische büxen regelmäßig aus , Aal im Eimer lebend hältern ist auch nicht überall gerne gesehen und erlaubt.
Soll keine Ermahnung sein, ist Tatsache.

Im Oktober wird es keine Goldfische mehr im Teich geben , davon ab gehen geangelte Goldfische meistens ein , sind sehr empfindlich.

Weiß gerade nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. September 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. Was denn hier los? Haben alle die Schlangenjagd eingestellt? War zwar in den letzten Wochen nicht mehr so oft los, und wenn habe ich mich zumeist um Zander gekümmert, aber ein paar Aale als Beifang kamen immer. Gestern Abend Mal die Frühherbst "Madensaison" eröffnet bei uns im MLK. Im September hat sich in den letzten Jahren laut Fangliste immer ein kurzes Beisfenster geöffnet, wo die Aale fast nur auf Maden gehen. Also gestern Abend Mal von 19-23:00 Uhr ans Wasser und geschaut was kommt. Zu Anfang begonnen mit einer Wurm, einer Made und einer Fischrute. Nach einem vorwitzigen Winzlingszander auf fisch, hatte ich beim nächsten Biss auf Fisch schon mehr Gegenwehr. Ich ahnte das es sich gleich "schlängeln" würde und so war es dann auch. Habe dann mit der Dunkelheit die Fischrute auch auf Wurm umgestellt, so dass ich eine mit Tau, und eine mit DB Wurm draussen hatte. Bisse gab es hier aber kaum. Wenn Bisse kamen, war es an der Madenrute und schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich einen schönen Aal im Drill. Leider hatte ich den Haken wohl zu schlampig gebunden und der Knoten löste sich. Kurz darauf könnte ich einen weiteren schönen Aal haken und landen. Identisch groß wie der erste auf Fisch. Dann würde es ruhiger. Gegen 22:15 noch einen Schnürsenkel auf Made und dann kam bis auf einen Biss, welchen ich nicht verwerten könnte, auf DB Wurm nichts mehr. Aber es war angenehm und somit auch erfolgreich. Für Euch Mal der "Grundelfresser"


----------



## inextremo6 (14. September 2019)

Gratulation Aalzheimer.
Bei mir läuft es gerade nicht so berauschend,war aber auch nur einmal für 2 Nächte los.Es gab insgesamt nur 3 Aale ca 50cm und 2 Zander.
Alle Fische schwimmen wieder.
Keine Beissphase,sondern Bisse sehr verteil über die Nächte.Meine Erklärung, die stark gefallen Wassertemperatur an meinem Stammgewässer in Mecklenburg,von 26 auf 17Grad runter.Ich werde erst nächste Woche für 7 Nächte wieder durchstarten und hoffe,dass die Wassertemperatur sich bis dahin stabilisiert.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt........... September Oktober sind bei stabiler Wetterlage sehr gute Aalmonate, mit Fängen in hervorragenden Groessen
Wünsche allen Aalanglern weiterhin krumme Ruten


----------



## wolf710 (14. September 2019)

Hi es hat am Fluss geklappt, der See hat Pause 1 aal und 2 Zander konnte ich verhaften. Lol


----------



## wolf710 (14. September 2019)




----------



## phirania (15. September 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329868



Na denn mal Petri...


----------



## harbec (15. September 2019)

... auch von mir Petri zu den schönen Fängen!


----------



## inextremo6 (29. September 2019)

Ruhig geworden hier.Keiner mehr auf Aal unterwegs.Ausser von Zocker und Aalzheimer, die immer ihre AALE fangen sind wohl alle schon im Winterschlaf. War ein paar Nächte am Mecklenburger Grosssee. Naja ich muss sagen,es lief schleppend. Auf Köderfisch ging gar nichts. Auf Wurm auch sehr schleppend.Es fehlte einfach ein wenig Strömung u. Wind.Insgesamt blieben 8 AAle hängen,davon 3 mitgenommen, alle aus 9 Meter Tiefe. Der 84er war richtig fett,hab leider keine Wage.Dagegen sieht sein 64er Kumpel wie ein Zwerg aus.Also Leute ruhig weiter probieren es geht noch was und der Winter ist lang


----------



## inextremo6 (29. September 2019)

Für alle weiterhin krumme Ruten und dicke Herbstaale


----------



## Jason (29. September 2019)

Bei uns in Hessen hat der Aal ab den 01.10. Schonzeit 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2019)

Wahnsinn , Deine 2 Aale - den Großen zu Weihnachten räuchern und der Familie kredenzen ( würde ich machen, aber ich fang´ ja Nix ) 
Petri !

Ich hatte bei meinen wenigen Besuchen im Frühjahr nicht Einen Aal !!!

Letzte Change vllt. Mitte Oktober am Tidefluss - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Aale. Petri. Und an die andere , niemals aufgeben. Der Oktober hat was. Hier geht's zum Teil echt noch gut. Man(n) muss auch mal mit Schneidertagen rechnen, aber genauso gut kann es noch Sternstunden geben. Gerade jetzt. Die letzten 3 Ansitze brachten insgesamt 11 Aale. Wobei der letzte mit einer kompletten Nullrunde abgeschlossen wurde. Beim nächsten mal sieht es vielleicht wieder anders aus. Wer seinen Weihnachtsaal noch haben möchte, sollte aber auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2019)

Es regnet wie aus Kübeln, hab mich aber trotzdem entschieden unter einer Brücke einen kurzen Versuch zu starten. Hier und da ein paar Bisse. Gerade auf die 8m Stellfisch mit taui der erste Oktoberaal Etwas über 60 wird er haben


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2019)

Na Petri, geht doch.


----------



## inextremo6 (1. Oktober 2019)

Danke Euch,und Petri Aalzheimer.
Kann dir nur zustimmen.Ich sitze in den letzten Jahren  immer so lange, bis ich 3 Nächte hintereinander nicht einen Biss mehr hatte.
Leider ist es mir noch nie vergönnt worden einen März oder Novemberaal zu fangen,aber ich arbeite weiter daran,,,,
Samstag gehts wieder los,die Grossen kommen jetzt richtig in die Gänge,das Wasser hat noch 15-16 Grad....
Drück allen die Daumen,die es weiter versuchen!!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe um Viertel vor zehn eingepackt. Es kam zwar noch ein paar Bisse, aber alles nicht wirklich pralle. Dazu dauerhafter Starkregen haben das Warten auf Aal Nummer 2 dann doch schneller beendet. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Oktober 2019)

Petri zu dem Aalen.


----------



## börnie (2. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Keiner mehr auf Aal unterwegs.......die immer ihre AALE fangen sind wohl alle schon im Winterschlaf.



...WINTERSCHLAF...er nun wieder 
Petri zu Deinem Ofenrohr 
Bin nach wie vor regelmäßig auf Schlangenjagd. Jetzt im Herbst ist es ja doch noch mal recht interessant.
Heute werde ich auch wohl wieder raus aufs Wasser....

; meine Schleimis von Samstag. Ein weiterer ist mir noch kurz vor dem Kescher ausgehakt...am Tag zuvor hatte ich nur einen.
Also nix mit Winterschlaf


----------



## inextremo6 (2. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation Börnie .sieht doch sehr gut aus.Wir angeln ja mehr oder weniger im gleichen Gewässer .Da geht noch was.Heute sitz ich bei mir zu Hause an einem Berliner Havelsee.,naja mal schauen.Viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht. Hatte im September nur 2 mitnehmbare Aale, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.Bis Ende Oktober  beangel ich bevorzugt den Mecklenburger Grosssee, da ist die Chance auf einen richtig Grossen auf jeden Fall höher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2019)

Schicker Kescher.
Und der Inhalt ist aller Ehren wert


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Oktober 2019)

Gerade eben kam ein wenig Bewegung ins Wasser. Der Wind frischt auf und gleich Doppelschlag 
Keine Riesen aber beide über 60,.einer auf Wurm, der andere auf Plötze .Wollte gerade einpacken. Jetzt bleib ich noch ne Std.. Hab ja bloß 70m bis nach Hause


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gerade eben kam ein wenig Bewegung ins Wasser. Der Wind frischt auf und gleich Doppelschlag
> Keine Riesen aber beide über 60,.einer auf Wurm, der andere auf Plötze .Wollte gerade einpacken. Jetzt bleib ich noch ne Std.. Hab ja bloß 70m bis nach Hause
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zu dem Aalen.


----------



## börnie (3. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gerade eben kam ein wenig Bewegung ins Wasser. Der Wind frischt auf und gleich Doppelschlag
> Keine Riesen aber beide über 60,.einer auf Wurm, der andere auf Plötze .Wollte gerade einpacken. Jetzt bleib ich noch ne Std.. Hab ja bloß 70m bis nach Hause


Petri ! 
Bei mir ein ähnliches Bild ...nur das ich einen weniger hatte. Und einen hab ich schick versemmelt. 
Hat es bei Dir nicht geregnet und gestürmt ? So ab 10°° ist das raufgezogen. Alter hat das geschaukelt ....bin um 11°° abgedampfert.....zuviel Seegang


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Oktober 2019)

Danke.Nee es ging erst los als ich mich entschlossen hatte noch 1 std ran zu hängen.
Musste dann auch wegen Starkregen abbrechen.Bis ich eingepackt hatte war ich natürlich völlig durch.Der Regen kam aus dem nichts....Hatte gut geschätzt 68 u 64cm. Motiviert mich wieder,doch bei mir öfter zu probieren.DIe Aale bissen so vorsichtig, dass man es kaum wahr nehmen konnte.Dafür gleichzeitig ,dachte der 1Aal Ist in die Schnur der 2 Posenrute gelaufen, zum Glück war es nicht so....


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Oktober 2019)

Gestern gab es 2 Aale. Einen 10 min.nach Angelbeginn und einen um ca 1;30 Uhr heute früh.Maße
61cm auf Wurm  und 72cm auf große Plötze. Es läuft, den ganzen September nur 2 Aale an meinem Heimatgewässer,jetzt schon 4 mitnehmbare.Wochende nach Mecklenburg und hoffen auf einen 80+


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> ...
> Wochende nach Mecklenburg und hoffen auf einen 80+



Jo.... das sind hier die Kleinsten... 

Petri


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Oktober 2019)

Naja, Du weißt ja,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.Hatte ja vorige Woche einen 80+.
da muss es mindestens noch einen geben


----------



## börnie (4. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> .Wochende nach Mecklenburg und hoffen auf einen 80+


...na dann Petri 
Hier sind meine Mecklenburger von gestern abend und heute morgen. Alle nat. 80+ ...wie hier so üblich 
Ne...Spaß muss sein...
Der Mecklenburger Oktober-Aal läuft z.Z. recht gut und ich drück Dir die Daumen das es klappt mit Deinem Ü80. 
Nochwas, da wo Du es darfst, versuch es auch mal mit kleinen halbierten Barschen


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Oktober 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> ...na dann Petri
> Hier sind meine Mecklenburger von gestern abend und heute morgen. Alle nat. 80+ ...wie hier so üblich
> Ne...Spaß muss sein...
> Der Mecklenburger Oktober-Aal läuft z.Z. recht gut und ich drück Dir die Daumen das es klappt mit Deinem Ü80.
> Nochwas, da wo Du es darfst, versuch es auch mal mit kleinen halbierten Barschen


Die sehen aber gut aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Oktober 2019)

Petri allen Fängern zu den schönen Aalen.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hey,Börnie, sehenswerte Strecke,Gratulation.Das mit dem halben Bärschlein werde ich probieren.
Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen,aber man lernt nie aus. Wenn die Weissfische nicht beissen, bevorzuge ich immer noch den guten alten Tauwurm,
der hat mir bisher meine allergroessten Aale gebracht( dieses Jahr bis jetzt 7 mal Ü80, alle auf Tauwurm gefangen)
Gruss Inex


----------



## börnie (5. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Wenn die Weissfische nicht beissen, bevorzuge ich immer noch den guten alten Tauwurm,
> der hat mir bisher meine allergroessten Aale gebracht( dieses Jahr bis jetzt 7 mal Ü80, alle auf Tauwurm gefangen)
> Gruss Inex


Danke !
Tauwurm ist und war schon immer top. Aber nur dann, wenn man damit vernünftig angeln kann. Leider geht das hier bei uns oft nicht. Zuviel Beifang. Brassen, unmengen handlange Barsche und oft auch Schleien. Macht auch ´ne Menge Lärm, wenn man ständing mit der Anlandung von Beifang beschäftigt ist. Besonders im Boot.
Oft angel ich auch mal mit Krebs. Hat auch schon gute Fische gebracht. 
Grüße und stramme Schnürre !


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> ...na dann Petri
> Hier sind meine Mecklenburger von gestern abend und heute morgen. Alle nat. 80+ ...wie hier so üblich
> Ne...Spaß muss sein...
> Der Mecklenburger Oktober-Aal läuft z.Z. recht gut und ich drück Dir die Daumen das es klappt mit Deinem Ü80.
> Nochwas, da wo Du es darfst, versuch es auch mal mit kleinen halbierten Barschen



Petri
Ordendliche Strecke...


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hi Börnie,leider hat dein Daumendrücken nichts genützt.Durch den Nordostwind konnte ich nicht da angeln, wo ich wollte.Hatte mir dann ein einigermassen ruhiges Plätzchen gesucht. Ab 22:00 war es dann natürlich überall glatt, hatte aber keine Lust mehr umzusetzen,da es ja bekanntlich überall Aale gibt.
Naja kurz gesagt,nüscht,Nullnummer.hatte beste Köderfische, Würmer....
Es war arschkalt,ausser 2 Megabrassen gabs nicht mehr einen Biss.
Heute gehts bei mir vor der Haustür weiter....


----------



## börnie (6. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Börnie,leider hat dein Daumendrücken nichts genützt.Durch den Nordostwind konnte ich nicht da angeln, wo ich wollte.Hatte mir dann ein einigermassen ruhiges Plätzchen gesucht. Ab 22:00 war es dann natürlich überall glatt, hatte aber keine Lust mehr umzusetzen,da es ja bekanntlich überall Aale gibt.
> Naja kurz gesagt,nüscht,Nullnummer.hatte beste Köderfische, Würmer....
> Es war arschkalt,ausser 2 Megabrassen gabs nicht mehr einen Biss.
> Heute gehts bei mir vor der Haustür weiter....



...ach schade. Ich hätte ihn Dir gegönnt !
Warst Du etwa die ganze Nacht auf´m Kahn ??
Ich bin um 1.30 abgehauen und da hatten wir es genau 0 Grad...
Ich hatte 4. Zwei winzige unter 50cm die direkt wieder über Bord gegangen sind und später 2 brauchbare innerhalb von 10min..
Sehr viele Fehlbisse. Die nehmen den Köder nicht mehr richtig. Vertüddeln häufig nur das Vorfach, schwimmen ein bisschen damit rum usw..
Auf Fisch nur zwei kurze Anfasser. Hab dann auf Wurm und Made gesetzt und meine Montage für ultra vorsichtige eingebaut.
Ich gehe gleich nochmal raus. Aber nur Kurzansitz...
Petri für Dich heute abend ...und nat. für alle anderen auch petri !


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ja leider,hab ja immer ein Leihboot, muss immer bis nächsten morgen warten,war schon arschkalt ,zumal ich meine Isomatte vergessen hatte und somit aufm blanken Bootsboden(allerd. mit Schlafsack) gelegen habe.So mach mich auch gleich los,Fangzeit ist  hier immer recht spät, da der Flughafen noch bis 23 Uhr viel Lärm erzeugt. Petri natürlich auch für dich und alle anderen die draussen am Wasser sind


----------



## börnie (7. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ja leider,hab ja immer ein Leihboot, muss immer bis nächsten morgen warten,war schon arschkalt ,zumal ich meine Isomatte vergessen hatte und somit aufm blanken Bootsboden(allerd. mit Schlafsack) gelegen habe.


...sach mal...´n bisschen crazy bist Du schon oder ?! 
Minus 3 in dieser Nacht... und Du liegst die ganze Nacht auf dem Bootsboden ...draußen auf dem See. Respekt !

Gestern war es auch nicht gerade angenehm. Aber wenigsten war der Wind erträglich und man konnte mal wieder sauber und  "leicht" fischen.
Leider war die Bissfrequenz geradezu null. Nichts. Kein Zupfer.
Noch 2 Tage zuvor, konnte man nicht genug nachködern, Bisse auf 2 Ruten gleichzeitig....und gestern bleiernde Ruhe. Die Frostnächte ! Zwar erst Anfang Oktober, aber Klima wie Mitte November.
Ich wollte schon gegen 22.30 einpacken ...na ja, und dann rupft es doch noch. Nur ganz kurz. Dann ca. 15 min. nix mehr. Dann liefen nochmal 2-3 Meter rasant von der Rolle und ich hab aus 12m hochgekurbelt. N`recht schöner zum Abschluss.
Aber viell. greife ich am Freitag nochmal an..


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi börnie,ich hatte schon schlimmere Nächte,,,Mir sind schon öfter die Tauwürmer eingefroren oder der Schlafsack war steif gefroren,wie ein Brett,,,
Gratulation,der sieht doch gut aus.Bei mir gleiches Spiel. nur  gar nüscht,gab um0:30 und kurz vor 1 jeweils einen Zander,hatte mich schon gefreut......
Hab auch erst mal Zwangspause, in südlichen Gefilden,nächste Woche gehts weiter.Soll ja wieder wärmer werden.
Bis dahin weiterhin allen am Wasser stramme Schnüre.....


----------



## phirania (8. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Bis dahin weiterhin allen am Wasser stramme Schnüre.....



Aber dann bitte nicht eingefrorende Schnüre.


----------



## harbec (9. Oktober 2019)

... ein dickes Petri den erfolgreichen Aalfängern
der letzten Tage!


----------



## börnie (15. Oktober 2019)

Vorgestern und auch gestern bin ich nochmal raus... Kurzansitz auf Oktober-Vollmond-Aale
Wetter sah zuerst "super" aus...wollte es mir schon einsparen.
Ab Dunkelheit dann ´ne schöne klare Vollmondkirsche. Aber warm wars.
Nahezu zeitgleich gabs gegen 20°° zwei Bisse. 1x Schnürsenkel (wieder drin) und 1x einen brauchbaren.
Danach funkstille. Ca. 22°° hats dann nochmal gezuppelt und ein strammerer durfte an Deck.

Gestern Abend dann deutlich weniger los. Gefühlt 10 Grad weniger. Jetzt Ostwind und nat. 99% Mond.
Gegen 21°° hat sich ein kleiner erbarmt und mich entschneidert. Ansonsten noch 2-3 Bisse, aber nichts verwertbares.
Ich denke, dass meine Saison 2019 deutlich angezählt ist...


----------



## phirania (15. Oktober 2019)

Na denn mal Petri.
Hat sich doch noch gelohnt.


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation Börnie, hat sich doch noch gelohnt.
Bin gerade aus dem Flieger und jetzt zu Hause gelandet.Heute Abend und morgen gibt es bei mir,jeweils einen längeren Ansitz und Wochenende dann nochmal 2 Nächte in deiner Heimat.Wassertemperatur stimmt ja wieder, bei uns hier 17Grad und an der Müritz 15. Hoffe es klappt .....werde berichten ,wenn sich ein -2 Aale noch erbarmen lassen, bei mir zu beissen.Bis 8 Grad Wassertemperatur gebe ich nicht auf.


----------



## börnie (16. Oktober 2019)

Petri dank 
Am Sonntag hatte die Süd-Müritz 13 Grad. Die kleineren Nebenseen sind teilweise noch etwas wärmer.
Ich glaube aber auch, dass noch einige andere Faktoren außer der Wassertemp., das Herbstaalangeln begünstigen oder eben nicht.
Jedenfalls drücke ich Dir die Daumen ....und natürlich allen anderen am Wasser ebenfalls


----------



## wolf710 (20. Oktober 2019)

Mit aal kann ich nicht mehr mithalten, habe mir dem Zander angeln gewidmet. 85 cm Zander


----------



## börnie (20. Oktober 2019)

Petri Wolf 

Ich hab mir gestern abend ein lauschiges windstilles Plätzchen für einen Kurzansitz gesucht.

Bis 22°° konnte ich 2 überzeugen an Bord zu kommen. Der dicke da unten hat Kaliber80, der andere so normale Größe um Kaliber65.
Kam dann noch ein dritter der wieder drin ist. 2 Fehlbisse noch (beissen sehr spitz).
Um 23°° hab ich schicht gemacht. 
Wassertemp. 13°, Tiefe 6,5m. Köder 2x Wurm , 1x kleines Ukel


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri..
Schöne Schlängler.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation Börnie,kann sich doch sehen lassen.
Ich habe wieder die ganze Nacht an Deinem See gesessen und was gabs, 2 Satzaale,das wars. Bis 23 Uhr hatte ich mehrere Bisse und wie Du schon schriebst,bissen sehr spitz, lassen wieder los oder verdrehen das Vorfach.Ab 23 Uhr war komplett tot, der Wind ließ nach und Ruhe wars.Eigentlich eine perfekte Aalnacht.aber....
Stand auf 10m,Köderfisch wurde überhaupt nicht beachtet,Weissfische gabs auch keine.Im Moment ist bei mir eine kleine Durststrecke, ganz im Gegensatz zu 2018, was für mich ein sehr schlechtes Jahr war, aber der Oktober dann doch noch ein paar gute Aale bescherte.
Meckern kann ich dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht,es lief bisher sehr gut.
Ich bleib dran,nächstes Wochenende auf ein neues, naja und unterhalb der Woche bei mir vor der Tür,so auch heute Abend


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> Mit aal kann ich nicht mehr mithalten, habe mir dem Zander angeln gewidmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zum Zander.Wie groß und schwer war er denn?


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> Petri Wolf
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern abend ein lauschiges windstilles Plätzchen für einen Kurzansitz gesucht.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zu den Aalen.


----------



## wolf710 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zum Zander.Wie groß und schwer war er denn?


85 cm knapp 5 Kilo.


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2019)

Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Oktober 2019)

wolf710 schrieb:


> 85 cm knapp 5 Kilo.


So eine Waage brauch ich auch
o.k. sehe gerade du meinst den Zander. Aber was soll das hier?


----------



## harbec (20. Oktober 2019)

... Petri allen tapferen Aalfängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## börnie (20. Oktober 2019)

Petri Dank  




inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gratulation Börnie,kann sich doch sehen lassen.
> Ich habe wieder die ganze Nacht an Deinem See gesessen und was gabs, 2 Satzaale,das wars. Bis 23 Uhr hatte ich mehrere Bisse und wie Du schon schriebst,bissen sehr spitz, lassen wieder los oder verdrehen das Vorfach.Ab 23 Uhr war komplett tot, der Wind ließ nach und Ruhe wars.Eigentlich eine perfekte Aalnacht.aber....
> Stand auf 10m,Köderfisch wurde überhaupt nicht beachtet,Weissfische gabs auch keine.Im Moment ist bei mir eine kleine Durststrecke, ganz im Gegensatz zu 2018, was für mich ein sehr schlechtes Jahr war, aber der Oktober dann doch noch ein paar gute Aale bescherte.
> Meckern kann ich dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht,es lief bisher sehr gut.
> Ich bleib dran,nächstes Wochenende auf ein neues, naja und unterhalb der Woche bei mir vor der Tür,so auch heute Abend



...das ist leider nicht "mein" See 
Aber weiß schon was Du meinst. 
Ich war nicht auf der Müritz. 
Der Binnenstint sammelt sich dort aktuell in großen Mengen an bestimmten Stellen. Dort sind dann auch absolut die Spots für alle Räuber. Zander, Hecht, Dickbarsch und auch unsere Lieblingsfische. 
Leider scheint dort aber im Moment auch die gesamte Gummifisch-Elite Deutschlands versammelt zu sein. Der neuste Trend ist ja Schleppen auf Zander. So richtig mit 6 Ruten an Bord und sideplanern und so´n quatsch. Kurz gesagt, für mich als Plumps-Aalangler ist da zuviel Hektik im Moment. Deswegen weiche ich auch gerne mal auf ruhigere "kleinere" Müritz-Endseen aus. Gibt hier ja genug davon.

Ja, da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Die Aale sind mittlerweile eingermaßen speziell. Wetter war super, stimmt. Aber das interessiert die jetzt auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Vollmond, Wetterumschwung, Ost oder Westwind. Das spielt jetzt keine große Rolle mehr. Die folgen nur noch ihrem Instinkt. Greifen oft instinktiv nach dem Köder, ohne ihn wirklich fressen zu wollen. Drehen und spielen damit rum. Wir haben fast Ende Oktober !

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen nach der Arbeit nochmal auf Kurzansitz raus.
Jedenfalls Dir und allen anderen Aalfreunden ein fettes Petri !


----------



## wolf710 (20. Oktober 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So eine Waage brauch ich auch
> o.k. sehe gerade du meinst den Zander. Aber was soll das hier?


Was das hier soll, Motivation zum Zander angeln, wenn auf aal nichts mehr geht, so einfach ist das.


----------



## wolf710 (24. Oktober 2019)

So der nächste Zander 80 cm.


----------



## Gummiadler (24. Oktober 2019)

Sind ja schöne Fische, deine Zander. Vor allem auch so toll präsentiert! Dazu ein Petri.

Aber, wieso spamst du damit den *AAL-Trööt* zu?

Gibt's für Z-Fische keinen Eigenen?


----------



## Der Pilot (24. Oktober 2019)

Also ich angel ja auch gerne mal auf Zander.
Beim Aalangeln gehen die mir aber eher auf den Sack.


----------



## wolf710 (24. Oktober 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Sind ja schöne Fische, deine Zander. Vor allem auch so toll präsentiert! Dazu ein Petri.
> 
> Aber, wieso spamst du damit den *AAL-Trööt* zu?
> 
> Gibt's für Z-Fische keinen Eigenen?


Nein gibt es leider ja nicht


----------



## sprogoe (24. Oktober 2019)

Und was ist das???
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/zanderkant-thread-2019.344190/page-18


----------



## wolf710 (24. Oktober 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Und was ist das???
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/zanderkant-thread-2019.344190/page-18


OK danke.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Zhettis. Zanderkant, Raubfischfänge oder live vom Wasser wären da angebracht.

Ich würde mich auch gerne Mal melden. Aber der "goldene Oktober" ist der schlechteste an den ich mich erinnern kann 5 Ansitzen, ein brauchbarer und ein untermäßiger Aal. Das Wasser hat hier noch 15 Grad. Aber es läuft wirklich nur noch die Nase. Echt komisch


----------



## wolf710 (25. Oktober 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Zhettis. Zanderkant, Raubfischfänge oder live vom Wasser wären da angebracht.
> 
> Ich würde mich auch gerne Mal melden. Aber der "goldene Oktober" ist der schlechteste an den ich mich erinnern kann 5 Ansitzen, ein brauchbarer und ein untermäßiger Aal. Das Wasser hat hier noch 15 Grad. Aber es läuft wirklich nur noch die Nase. Echt komisch


Zanderkant ist eher nicht so das richtige, da es sich rein um Hamburg Zander handelt, aber egal.


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Oktober 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Zhettis. Zanderkant, Raubfischfänge oder live vom Wasser wären da angebracht.
> 
> Ich würde mich auch gerne Mal melden. Aber der "goldene Oktober" ist der schlechteste an den ich mich erinnern kann 5 Ansitzen, ein brauchbarer und ein untermäßiger Aal. Das Wasser hat hier noch 15 Grad. Aber es läuft wirklich nur noch die Nase. Echt komisch


bei uns werden jetzt teile bis 900 gramm gefangen kann nur heute nicht raus frau hat geburtstag


----------



## Der Pilot (26. Oktober 2019)

Hab die Tage mal an einem kleien Brandenburger See probiert.
Pro Abend gabs einen zu kleinen Aal aber überraschend viele unentschlossene Anfasser.
Bisse kamen gleich nach der Dämmerung bis ca. 2100, dann fast nix mehr.
Hab mit kl. Plötzen und Tauwurm geangelt, Bisse nur auf Wurm und noch erstaunlich flach.

Mein Aaljahr war eher schwach. Ich hab 10 brauchbare zw. 87 u. 60 cm. Sonst nur Zwergaale.
Allerdings habe ich auch erst im Mai angefangen, da ist die erste große Welle meiner Meinung nach oft schon durch.
Wenn die Temperaturen passen, werde ich es noch bis in den November probieren.
Da hab ich schon schöne Abende erleben dürfen.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Oktober 2019)

So, heute früh hat es nochmal bei mir am See geklappt.Nach kleiner Durststrecke, kam ein kleiner blanker ,fast 60er und ein dicker 80er.
Gebissen kurz vor der Zeitumstellung auf Köderfisch.
Bisse kamen recht vorsichtig .Einer lief mir noch unterm Schwimmsteg, der andere hat mitten im Lauf losgelassen.Schöner Jahresabschluss, vielleicht greife ich morgen nochmal an.Allen weiterhin viel Glück. Wasser ist bis Mitte der Woche garantiert noch warm genug.


----------



## inextremo6 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann es nicht lassen
Aalangeln ist wie eine Sucht, vorhin einen fetten Zander und die Krönung einen ca 75er Aal auf meinen letzten Wurm.Leider doch nur 71cm
Grüsse von der Havel.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zander schwimmt wieder


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Oktober 2019)

Also ich Angel seit 1975 und seitdem konnte ich schon einige Aale an den Haken bekommen! 
Dieses Jahr das erste mal seit 44 Jahren habe ich keinen Aal gefangen!  Das hätte ich für undenkbar gehalten .....mal gucken was der November noch bringt, werde es nochmal mit Köfi Fetzen versuchen die Tage .

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Oktober 2019)

samstag 3 Aalbisse gehabt und einen schönen barsch bekommen die waren nicht so recht juckig.


----------



## börnie (28. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht lassen
> Aalangeln ist wie eine Sucht vorhin einen fetten Zander
> Grüsse von der Havel.
> 
> ...


Petri ... das hat sich doch gelohnt 

War Samstagabend kurz draußen. Musste aber wegen dem Sturm nach ca. einer Stunde abbrechen. Trotzdem noch ´n Rupfer gehabt.

Viell. greife ich die Tage nochmal an. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich sie in Ruhe lasse und die Aalpeitschen in den Schrank stelle.
Eigentlich hab ich schon genug für dieses Jahr. 
Aber wie Du schon sagst. Es macht halt Spaß ...und es ist auch nach so vielen Jahren immernoch sehr spannend.


----------



## börnie (29. Oktober 2019)

na ja...wie´s denn immer so ist.
Wegen der "tollen" Zeitumstellung gestern ein Stündchen früher Feierabend machen müssen, um nochmal zeitig raus auf den See zu können.
Frische Luft schnuppern, Ruhe tanken und mal gucken ob sie noch unterwegs sind.
Ja sind sie.
Ziemlich zeitgleich gegen 21°° hat ein Schmalhans gebissen, der wieder über Bord gegangen ist und kurz danach ein recht fetter, den ich mir gönnen werde.
Hab danach eingepackt weil heute wieder die Arbeit rief.
Köder 2x Tauwurm, Wassertemp 12°, Luft 6°, Tiefe 7,20m
Bald ist langes Wochenende...heute nacht aber auch Minusgrade.
Schaun wir mal...Aalangeln im Thermoanzug ?!


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Oktober 2019)

Petri Börnie,der sieht gut aus.
ich war Montag nicht an,, Deinem``See...Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt.War dann von 20-3Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür.
Gab nur einen Biss auf Köderfisch,der aber auch wieder losgelassen hat,das wars.
Ich probiere es am Wochenende nochmal, will ja endlich mal einen Novemberaal fangen,die Groesse ist mir völlig egal.
Bin nah dran,der 1Aal .4 April der letzte 28.10....wenn nicht dieses Jahr, dann irgnedwand im nächsten Jahrzehnt


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2019)

Bei der Kälte zurzeit,heist es den Aal gut warm einzupacken.....


----------



## börnie (30. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Petri Börnie,der sieht gut aus.
> ich war Montag nicht an,, Deinem``See...Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt.War dann von 20-3Uhr bei mir vor der Haustür.
> Gab nur einen Biss auf Köderfisch,der aber auch wieder losgelassen hat,das wars.
> Ich probiere es am Wochenende nochmal, will ja endlich mal einen Novemberaal fangen,die Groesse ist mir völlig egal.
> Bin nah dran,der 1Aal .4 April der letzte 28.10....wenn nicht dieses Jahr, dann irgnedwand im nächsten Jahrzehnt



...na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das mit dem November-Aal noch läuft. 
Gestern nacht hatten wir minus 4 und diese Nacht wirds auch wohl nicht kuscheliger. Jedenfalls drücke ich Dir und allen anderen beide Daumen für einen gelungenen Saisonabschluss.
Ich werde es bestimmt auch nochmal aufs Wasser schaffen. Vielleicht heute abend noch mal flott. Ein paar Köder hätte ich noch...


----------



## inextremo6 (6. November 2019)

Vorgestern letzte Nacht bei mir vor der Tür brachte nur noch einen Zander und kurz vor 01:00 einen Barsch, der gebissen hat wie ein Aal.
Dementsprechend war die Enttäuschung gross.Leider gabs dieses Jahr wieder keinen März- oder Novemberaal...
Naja ein paar Jahre hab ich ja noch.
Kurzes Fazit : Das Aaljahr 2019 war mit glatt 60 Ansitzen ein richtig gutes Jahr für mich. Gab zwar keine Rekorde,
trotzdem, von der Anzahl und vor allem von der Grösse der Aale,bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Muss mich wohl den ganzen Winter über von meinen schleimigen Freunden ernähren.
Ich hatte mehrmals Schneidertage( auf Aal bezogen), aber auch absolute Highlights. Deshalb freu ich mich schon auf die nächste Saison.
Wünsche allen, die es noch versuchen weiterhin stramme Schnüre und viel Glück für die nächste Saison


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Vorgestern letzte Nacht bei mir vor der Tür brachte nur noch einen Zander und kurz vor 01:00 einen Barsch, der gebissen hat wie ein Aal.
> Dementsprechend war die Enttäuschung gross.Leider gabs dieses Jahr wieder keinen März- oder Novemberaal...
> Naja ein paar Jahre hab ich ja noch.
> Kurzes Fazit : Das Aaljahr 2019 war mit glatt 60 Ansitzen ein richtig gutes Jahr für mich. Gab zwar keine Rekorde,
> ...


Was soll so ein Post ? Keine Angabe wann, wo, wie viel, welche Größe.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. November 2019)

Das war ein Saisonfazit. Wenn Du lesen kannst ,schau Dir meine Posts der letzten Monate an und vielleicht erübrigt sich damit Dein Kommentar...............
Was nützt es, wenn ich Dir meine Gesamtzahl und Grösse sende ,dann sind es wieder andere, die hier ihren Unmut  und Frust ablassen.
Ansonsten wünsch ich Dir ein friedliches Weihnachten und kannst ja nächstes Jahr ab April  mitlesen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. November 2019)

Habe auch schon überlegt das Fazit zu schreiben. Aber einmal probiere ich es noch. Die Kanäle haben noch knapp über 10. Letztes Jahr hat März-November geklappt. Und wenn der Oktober bei mir schon eine Katastrophe war, muss doch noch was gehen


----------



## Der Pilot (7. November 2019)

Gute Antwort Inex!
Ich wäre vermutlich deutlicher gewesen.
Danke für Dein Fazit!


----------



## yukonjack (7. November 2019)

Dann versuche ich auch mal ein Fazit zu ziehen. Habe in diesem Jahr 12 Aale von 500gr-800gr in der Aller oberhalb von Celle gefangen. Die Monate Mai und September brachten alleine 10Stk. Fangzeit war zwischen 21:00 und 01:00 Uhr. Köder ausschließlich Tauwurm. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und wünsche euch natürlich auch ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. November 2019)

Ich darf gar nicht sagen was oder wie viele wir gefangen haben....aber 80 % waren über 500 gramm bis zu 1,2 kg die anderen mit 52 bis 65 cm lagen so um die 250 gr.anfangs mit dendis später mit kleinen toten barschen.....alle waren sehr gut genährt richtig viel fett im bauchraum ….


----------



## wolf710 (7. November 2019)

Na da mache ich doch mit Fazit 16 Aale, die größten 83 cm von 1120g,  82 cm von 1200g und 81 cm von 1100 g. Die 2 kleineren waren 65 cm und der Rest  70 cm und 75 cm aale, Kann echt nicht meckern nur das ich ab Oktober keinen mehr gefangen habe. Im März hatte ich den ersten Aal mit 75 cm und knapp 1 Kilo, April, Juni und August  die 3 aale von 80 + und alles nur auf Tauwurm. Achso alle Aale im See gefangen, und nur einen davon im  Fluss.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. November 2019)

Hallo @yukonjack , wir dürfen vom Verein auch ein klitzekleines Stück von der Aller beangeln und den Allerkanal .
Hatte jetzt aber des öfteren die Information bekommen das die Wasserqualität der Aller misserabel wäre! Auch in unserem Gewässerverzeichniss steht drin Gewässergüte 3 - 4 ,also vom verzehr der Fische wird abgeraten! 
Ist das bei euch oben auch so ? Oder nur in unserem Abschnitt? 

LG Michael


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2019)

Hier war das Aaljahr das beste seit mindestens 15 Jahren. Ich denke, dass ich bei vielleicht 10 Ansitzen etwa 25 Schlangen mitgenommen habe. Gefangen hab ich allerdings dicke über 60. 
90% der Aale hab ich im April/Mai gefangen und eigentlich alle auf Tauwurm.
Für mich ist das mal ein Hoffnungsschimmer gewesen!
Grüße


----------



## Gummiadler (8. November 2019)

Fazit 2019: 5 Ansitze - 0 Aale 
Nächstes Jahr wird hoffentlich wieder besser!


----------



## zokker (8. November 2019)

Dann werde ich auch mal mein Ergebnis 2019 posten.

28 Ansitze (383 h)
45 Aale, von 60 bis 94
9x keinen Maßigen oder Schneider
1 Aal auf Tauwurm, sonst alle auf Köfi
ein gutes, kein überragendes Jahr

Gruß zokker


----------



## inextremo6 (8. November 2019)

Guter Schnitt Zokker, Gratulation!!
Naja dann schreib ich auch mal meine Stückzahl.
60 Ansitze ,davon 48 komplette Nächte
81 Aale, die im jeweiligen Gewässer das Mindestmaß erreicht haben (die ganz Lütten nicht eingerechnet),davon 52 zwischen 60-85cm,überwiegend 70-85cm
Schneidertage mindestens 10-15,ich weiß es nicht.
Den größten Teil  auf Tauwurm,Rest Köderfisch.
Vom Schnitt pro Nacht mäßig,von der Groesse der Aale ,sehr gut.
Keinen Rekord, weder in Groesse, Anzahl, noch März- oder Novemberaal gefangen.
Als Hinweis!!NEIN, ich habe nicht alle mitgenommen, unter 60cm (Ausnahme einen von 59cm) schon garnicht.
Selbst 60+ habe ich teilweise zurück gesetzt.
Meine Touren für nächstes Jahr sind alle schon organisiert und die Vorfreude gross.
Wünsche allen ein gutes Aaljahr 2020


----------



## Seele (8. November 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Als Hinweis!!NEIN, ich habe nicht alle mitgenommen, unter 60cm (Ausnahme einen von 59cm) schon garnicht.
> Selbst 60+ habe ich teilweise zurück gesetzt.


Vorbildlich, finde ich gut. 
Ich hab alle mit genommen, es waren ganze 3  Dafür das beste Aaljahr das ich in meiner kanp 30 jährigen Laufbahn hatte, da es bei uns fast keine Aale mehr gibt  
Nächstes Jahr wird besser, ich weiß wie die Jungs langsam ticken denn dieses Mal hab ich bei den rund 7 Ansitzen viel getestet und Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Dennoch reichen mir 5 Aale im Jahr leicht aus. 

Petri auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen Aaljäger.


----------



## phirania (8. November 2019)

Aale sind  ( waren ) dies Jahr nur Zufalls Fänge genau 3 St und die auf Tauwurm...
Alle schwimmen wieder.


----------



## yukonjack (8. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Hallo @yukonjack , wir dürfen vom Verein auch ein klitzekleines Stück von der Aller beangeln und den Allerkanal .
> Hatte jetzt aber des öfteren die Information bekommen das die Wasserqualität der Aller misserabel wäre! Auch in unserem Gewässerverzeichniss steht drin Gewässergüte 3 - 4 ,also vom verzehr der Fische wird abgeraten!
> Ist das bei euch oben auch so ? Oder nur in unserem Abschnitt?
> 
> LG Michael


Hallo Michel, über die Wasserqualität  bei "uns" kann ich dir nichts sagen aber besser wie bei euch wird sie sicher nicht sein. Als miserabel würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Wenn ich so ca. 30 Jahre zurück denke!!!!!Von Verzehrwarnungen habe ich auch nur gehört aber so 3-4 Aale im Jahr gönne ich mir. Der Rest ist für die Familie und Bekannte.


----------



## börnie (8. November 2019)

...ich mach denn jetzt auch mal Feierabend für dieses Jahr. 
Am 2.11. bin ich nochmal raus gedampfert...es war aber einfach zu kalt und ich hab mir schön einen abgeschnattert. Bisse ? Null !

Ein paar Ansitze auf Aal-Ersatz (Quappen) werde ich noch starten, da mir sonst einfach die frische Nachtbriese fehlt.

Resümee für´s Aal-Fangbuch: 2019 so lala. 
Ich hatte schon bessere Jahre, aber so ganz übel war es jetzt auch nicht. 
Herausstechender Monat war der Oktober, knapp 30 gefangen, 17 habe ich mitgenommen. 
Die Fanggrößen in diesem Jahr waren bei mir eher mittelprächtig. Kein Ü90er, kein 85er. Einige 70-80er -gut im Futter, aber auch unüblich viele kleinere. Das hat wohl auch was mit den intensiven Besatzmaßnahmen hier in der Seenplatte zu tun. 
Jedenfalls freue ich mich auch darüber, dass wieder viele kleinere Schlängler unterwegs sind.
Petri an alle Aalbändiger !


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo Michel, über die Wasserqualität  bei "uns" kann ich dir nichts sagen aber besser wie bei euch wird sie sicher nicht sein. Als miserabel würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Wenn ich so ca. 30 Jahre zurück denke!!!!!Von Verzehrwarnungen habe ich auch nur gehört aber so 3-4 Aale im Jahr gönne ich mir. Der Rest ist für die Familie und Bekannte.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Willst du sie los werden?


----------



## Waller Michel (8. November 2019)

@yukonjack 
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info !
Werde mich nochmal etwas einlesen in die Thematik, hatte da schon Texte gelesen in denen vom Verzehr von Fischen aus der Aller abgeraten wurde etc.
Bin zwar eigentlich C&R Angler ,trotzdem interessiert mich das schon wie Gesund oder auch nicht ein Gewässer ist. 
Aale solls auf jeden Fall dort reichlich geben. 


LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (9. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @yukonjack
> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info !
> Werde mich nochmal etwas einlesen in die Thematik, hatte da schon Texte gelesen in denen vom Verzehr von Fischen aus der Aller abgeraten wurde etc.
> Bin zwar eigentlich C&R Angler ,trotzdem interessiert mich das schon wie Gesund oder auch nicht ein Gewässer ist.
> ...


----------



## Waller Michel (9. November 2019)

Doch ja  
Soviel ich gehört habe soll der Bestand in der Aller gut sein, lasse mich aber auch gerne was anderem Belehren. 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (9. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Doch ja
> Soviel ich gehört habe soll der Bestand in der Aller gut sein, lasse mich aber auch gerne was anderem Belehren.
> 
> LG Michael


In den 70er und 80er Jahren haben wir 10-15 Aale pro Nacht gefangen (ich gebe zu, nicht immer die Größten) Heute in 10-15 Nächten 1 Aal (brauchbar). Aber lass uns das doch im Aller u. Leine Trööt weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Waller Michel (9. November 2019)

Klar gerne! 

LG Michael


----------



## JottU (9. November 2019)

Für meine Verhältnisse eigentlich ein ganz gutes Aaljahr. In 26 Nächten am Wasser 12 Stück gefangen, davon 5 zum mitnehmen (zwischen 53-84cm).


----------



## harbec (10. November 2019)

... allen Aalfängern des Jahres des bisherigen Jahres 2019 ein
dickes Petri!


----------



## Der Pilot (11. November 2019)

So, bei mir ist jetzt auch Schluss.
Hab es noch bis in den November versucht aber jetzt ist offenbar Quappenzeit
und das hat ja auch was.
Ich bin ein schlechter Statistiker, darum ist mein Fazit auch nicht besonders präzise.
Ich habe ca. 25 Nächte gesessen und genau 10 Aale zw. 62 u. 87cm mitgenommen.
Insgesamt habe ich etwa 30 Stück gefangen, fast alle auf Tauwurm, wenige auf Köderfisch und
einen auf Bienenmade.
Ich habe meistens in stehenden Gewässern in M.-V. und Brandenburg geangelt.
Mein schlechtestes Jahr soweit, ich habe aber auch erst richtig Ende Mai angefangen, also eigentlich zu spät
für eine gute Bilanz, dafür habe ich in der Zeit ein Paar schöne Lachse gefangen.
Ich habe jede Minute am Wasser genossen, werde alle Aale mit Genuss und gutem Gewissen essen und 
hoffe von Herzen das es stimmt, daß Aale generell den einen oder anderen unvermeidbar hinterlassenen Haken
wieder los werden können. 

Ich freue mich auf das nächste Jahr!


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2019)

Hallo Zusammen. Ich hatte eigentlich noch einen Versuch eingeplant, der hat aber leider bis jetzt aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht stattgefunden.
Da sich auch entgegen der letzten Jahre beim alljährlichen "Allerheiligen Plattfischangeln"" an der Weser kein Schlängler bei mir angemeldet hat, muss auch ich wohl langsam aber sicher einsehen, dass mein Lieblingsfisch jetzt ein paar Monate vor mir Ruhe hat, und ich ein Fazit ziehen darf.

Das Jahr 2019 war schon recht prächtig. Mit insgesamt 43 mehr oder weniger gezielten Ansitzen auch recht aktiv. Von diesem Ansitzen bin ich 8 mal ohne jeglichen Aalfang nach Hause gegangen.

Die Fangzahlen liegen Prozentual gesehen ein wenig besser als in den vergangenen Jahren, über die ich mich auch nicht beschweren will.
Da ich über jeden, ach noch so kleinen, gefangenen Aal Buch führe, und mir dazu Platz, Köder, Mondphase, Temperatur und Luftdruck notiere, weiß ich sehr sicher,
das ich insgesamt 167 Aale gefangen habe. Davon hatten genau 97 das bei uns erforderliche Mindestmaß von 50cm erreicht. Der Größte mit 87cm lag bei 1490 Gramm.
Ich habe mich im Oktober wirklich angestrengt, das nie geglaubte, aber dann auf einmal realistische Ziel von 100 maßigen Aalen zu erreichen. Obwohl ich mit 96 Aalen aus dem September gekommen bin, und es im Oktober alleine 6 mal versucht habe, konnte ich nur noch 1 maßigen und einen untermaßigen Aal erwischen. Damit war es der  schlechteste Oktober seit meinen Aufzeichnungen. Ansonsten gehörte dieser Monat neben April, Mai und Juni zu meinen Liebsten. In diesem Jahr hat der Juli auf einem besonderen Abschnitt im Mittellandkanal mit 41 Aalen in 7 Ansitzen fett abgeliefert. Davon war in den letzten Jahren nichts zu sehen. Während der Hochsommermonate Juli und August waren eigentlich nie bessere Stückzahlen in meiner Statistik aufgetaucht.

Aufgabe März bis November Aal somit leider nicht ganz erfüllt. März-Oktober Check, November leider ohne Versuch.

Gefangen wurden die Aale in folgenden Gewässern:

Mittellandkanal 135 Stück (mein Hausgewässer, max. 10 Minuten Fahrt)
Dortmund-Ems-Kanal 20 Stück
Weser 12 Stück (hier komme ich Gelegentlich mal)

Nun muss ich halt warten bis sich die Wassertemperatur im Frühjahr wieder auch nur annährend Richtung 8 Grad bewegt und dann, geht das Spiel wieder los. Freue mich jetzt schon, obwohl, am Freitag geht´s nochmal an den DEK an einen tiefen Abschnitt, Zielfisch Nummer 1 ist dann natürlich der Zander, aber wer weiß, vielleicht melde ich mich doch nochmal

Allen die hier aktiv mitgewirkt haben vielen Dank für tolle Berichte, Bilder, Tipps, Austausch und vor allen Dingen, kein unnötiges Gegeneinander wenn einer mal was gefangen hat.

Auch auf den Aale 2020 Trööt freue ich mich schon. Mal schauen, wann die Eröffnung kommt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. November 2019)

ja das stimmt mit dem haken bei mir sind haken an der seite beim aal rausgewchsen und manche haben sie wieder ausgewürgt. nur wenn sie sehr verletzt waren dann wurde das nix


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (12. November 2019)

Lieber Aalzheimer,
ein richtig guter Bericht von der Wasserfront!
Man sieht, die Aale mögen dich.


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

2020 werde ich auch noch mal geziehlt auf Aal los.
Dieses Jahr waren es eher Zufallsfänge.
Petri an Alle die es jetzt doch noch mal versuchen viel Glück.....


----------



## Waller Michel (13. November 2019)

Ja genau das selbe gilt auch für mich! 
2019 war eher mau ,habe aber auch nicht intensiv drauf gefischt .
2020 werde ich auch mal wieder gezielt mit 2 Ruten auf Aal fischen .

LG


----------



## phirania (13. November 2019)

Bei jeder Bachbegehung ( Elektrofischen )seh ich soviele Aale den Bach vom Fluß hoch in meinen See ziehen..
Immer mal vorgenommen drauf zu angeln....
Jedesmal Krankheits bedingt nicht dazu gekommen.
ABER nächstes Jahr bau ich mich da Tage / Nächte ein...Und versuch mein Glück.


----------

